#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  هل تقبل بوجود أعضاء اسرائيلين فى المنتدى (استفتاء ارجو الرأى من الجميع)

## قلب مصر

السلام عليكم اخوتى الأعزاء :
أود ان اطرح عليكم سؤال فى شكل استفتاء
هل تقبلوا بوجود أعضاء اسرائيليين فى المنتدى ؟
أى ذوى جنسية اسرائيلية معلنة
بعض الناس سوف يسألون (اليس من الممكن ألا يقولوا)
(ماهو ممكن وأكيد فى اسرائيليين بيتصفحوا الموقع ومن الممكن أن ينضموا للأعضاء ولا يذكروا هويتهم الحقيقة)

دا شئ كويس جدا اللى ما يقولش انه اسرائيلى ويدخل بينا 

فهو من الأصل يخاف ان يقول لأنه سيعلم انه لن يكون مصدر ترحيب

فما بالكم بمن يباهى ويذكر ان جنسيته اسرائيلية علنا
هل هو مقبول بينكم
اعلم ان الموضوع قد يثير غضب البعض
وقد يقول بعض الأفراد احنا مالناش دعوة بالسياسة
اصدقائى انا لن ادعى اننى افهم فى السياسة
لكن مسألة قبول او رفض لوضع ما 
ولكن انا على مستوايا الشخصى انا لا اقبل بالتطبيع ولن اقبل به 
ولا بالتعامل مع الاسرائيليين ذوى الجنسية المعلنة فى المنتدى أو غير المنتدى
بدون الدخول فى أى تفاصيل
وارجو معرفة آرائكم

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أختي الكريمة،

أغلب الظن أن الذين يدخلون إلى المنتدى ويكتبون بالعربية هم من عرب 48. وهم الأشقاء الفلسطينيون من الذين لم ينزحوا عن فلسطين عام 48، وعددهم يزيد قليلاً عن المليون حسب ما أعرف. 

هؤلاء الأشقاء الذين يبذلون جهداً كبيراً في الحفاظ على هوية عربية يستحقون أن نسهل تواصلهم معنا ومع بقية إخوانهم في العالم العربي. في نفس الوقت أتفق مع سياسة عدم التطبيع من الناحية الأدبية المعنوية على الأقل. 

فأقترح أن نرحب بالأعضاء من عرب 48 مع وضع قاعدة تطلب منهم الإشارة إلى جنسيتهم بصفة "عرب 48" أو صفة مشابهة. وبذلك رغم أننا بالطبع سنعلم  جنسيتهم الرسمية، لكننا نمتنع عن تداول هذا بألسنتنا حتى لا تتطبع نفوسنا على قبول التعامل مع ما هو إسرائيلي إقراراً. 

وأنا عن نفسي أنظر إلى أخوتنا داخل الخط الأخضر على أنهم فلسطينيون لا إسرائيليون.

----------


## saladino

*واضح ان الـ VOT
عالى ويتعدى ال 100% 
بالفعل كما الاستاذ الفاضل / علاء
هم عرب 48 وأنهم أنهم فلسطينيون لا إسرائيليون

شكرا قلب مصر على الموضوع
والعيش والحلاوة جاهزين هههه*

----------


## بوليفيا

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوانى الاعزاء

اقبل بمشاركة الاسرائيليين بالمنتدى ان كانوا اسرائيليين او عرب فلسطين ..... رغم اننى من المحاربين القدامة .. والسبب هو لابد وان تعرف عدوك..... ومن نعومة اظافرى لا اعرف اى عدو لنا سوى اسرائيل لدلك يجب  للاجيال القادمة ان تعرف كيف يفكرون ويأملون ..

             تحياتى ..   بوليفيا :y:

----------


## مظلوووم

والله الموضوع عادى وكونهم يدخلوا او لا دا يخص الاداره
لكن انا شايف ان ما فيش مانع يدخلوا طالما مش هايتعدوا حدودهم لعل وعسى انهم يشوفوا شىء كويس او يكونوا من من ينطبق عليهم قول الله تعالى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَلَوْ أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنِ اقْتُلُواْ أَنفُسَكُمْ أَوِ اخْرُجُواْ مِن دِيَارِكُم مَّا فَعَلُوهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلٌ مِّنْهُمْ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُواْ مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَّهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا} (66) سورة النساء
صدق الله العظيم

دا الشق الاول من موضوعك واللى يختص بالاسرائيليين

اما بقى حكايه التباهى بالجنسيه الاسرائيليه فا دى اقل كلمه توصف بها هى قله ادب وعدم انتماء
لان من تولهم فهو منهم اى من يتبعهم ولو حتى لفظا فهو منهم
وذلك مصداقا لقوله تعالى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} (51) سورة المائدة

صدق الله العظيم
وربنا يهدى كل ضال وغافل ويهدينا الى صراط مستقيم
ويرد كيد اعدائه اعداء الدين
ويجعلوا عاااااااامر
انووووووووبيس

----------


## قلب مصر

> هؤلاء الأشقاء الذين يبذلون جهداً كبيراً في الحفاظ على هوية عربية يستحقون أن نسهل تواصلهم معنا ومع بقية إخوانهم في العالم العربي. في نفس الوقت أتفق مع سياسة عدم التطبيع من الناحية الأدبية المعنوية على الأقل. 
> 
> .



اهلا بيك يا أستاذ علاء كلام حضرتك كويس
 بس الأشقاء اللى عايزين يحافظوا على هويتهم العربية 
هل من الممكن ان يطلقوا على نفسهم اسرائيليين

دلوقتى ادارة المنتدى هل بتطلب باسبور اى عضو علشان تتأكد من جنسيته قبل قبوله عضو ؟؟؟ 
دا طبعا ما بيحصلش !!! 
يبقى من المفروض من الأعضاء دول انهم على الأقل يقولوا اللى حاسين بيه 
وانهم فلسطينييين لأن احنا هنا مش فى محكمة بتطلب ورق رسمى فيتمسكوا بالورقة اللى معاهم ويفرحوا قوى ويقولوا اسرائيليين

انا بعرف فلسطينيين كتير معاهم جنسيات مختلفة ولدول أوربية واما تسألهم يقولوا فلسطينيين
وشكرا

----------


## قلب مصر

> *واضح ان الـ VOT
> عالى ويتعدى ال 100% 
> بالفعل كما الاستاذ الفاضل / علاء
> هم عرب 48 وأنهم أنهم فلسطينيون لا إسرائيليون
> 
> شكرا قلب مصر على الموضوع
> والعيش والحلاوة جاهزين هههه*


شكرا يا محمد على مرورك بس انا ليا رأى واحد اللى قلته للأستاذ علاء ان الواحد يقول نفسه يعنى مش ممكن انى اكون فلسطينية ومطحونة وكتير من اهلى ماتوا على ايد الاسرائيليين ولمجرد ان معايا ورقة منهم بهوية اسرائيلية اقول على نفسى اسرائيلية .
اما بالنسبة للعيش والحلاوة فكتر منهم لأنى مش هبقى لوحدى فى معايا كتير اتخنقوا خلاص

----------


## قلب مصر

> يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اخوانى الاعزاء
> 
> اقبل بمشاركة الاسرائيليين بالمنتدى ان كانوا اسرائيليين او عرب فلسطين ..... رغم اننى من المحاربين القدامة .. والسبب هو لابد وان تعرف عدوك..... ومن نعومة اظافرى لا اعرف اى عدو لنا سوى اسرائيل لدلك يجب  للاجيال القادمة ان تعرف كيف يفكرون ويأملون ..
> 
>              تحياتى ..   بوليفيا


أولا اهلا بحضرتك :
مقولة حضرتك فى اننا نقبل بمشاركتهم من قبيل مبدأ اعرف عدوك
العدو يا فندم مش هييجى يقولك انا اسرائيلى لاء ليه طرق تانية خالص للتعامل بلا ابداء للهوية
انما اللى بيحصل من أعضاء فى المنتدى انهم يقولوا جنسيتهم اسرائيلية انا باعتبره استفزاز للمصريين
زى ما بالظبط ان حضرتك ممكن تروحى لأى منتدى اسرائيلى تتصفحيه بس يوم ما تشتركى وتقوللى انك مصرية 
سترى ما لا يحمد عقباه
الشعور بينا متبادل مش احنا بس اللى بنكرههم هما كمان بيكرهونا جدا
فمش من اللائق ان احد الأعضاء يقول ان جنسيته اسرائيلى وهو فى الأصل فلسطينى لأن دا انا بعتبره نوع شديد من الاستفزاز لمشاعر المصريين ولشبابهم ولاختبار ما إذا كانوا قابلين للتطبيع وتكوين علاقات صداقة واخوة ما بينهم وبين شباب اسرائيلى
وشكرا

----------


## saladino

*لا طبعا مش ورقة تحدد انا مين او جنسيتى اية وارضى فين

ليس الكل كدة ياقلب مصر واكيد فى وفى

انا شوفت حثالة المجتمع الاسرائيلى لما يكونوا فى بلدنا شكلهم ازاى ويتعاملوا ازى حاجة تحرق الدم*

----------


## قلب مصر

> والله الموضوع عادى وكونهم يدخلوا او لا دا يخص الاداره


اهلا بيك يا مظلوم :
بصراحة انا مش شايفه انه موضوع عادى ولا انه يخص الادارة فقط (مع كامل احترامى وتقديرى لادارة المنتدى) اللى انا شايفاه ان المسألة تخصنا جميعا لأن احنا أبناء مصر اللى المنتدى بيدعونا لدخوله ومناقشة مواضيعه ومن خلاله تقدر نعمل واجهة حضارية لمصر




> لكن انا شايف ان ما فيش مانع يدخلوا طالما مش هايتعدوا حدودهم لعل وعسى انهم يشوفوا شىء كويس او يكونوا من من ينطبق عليهم قول الله تعالى
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> {وَلَوْ أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنِ اقْتُلُواْ أَنفُسَكُمْ أَوِ اخْرُجُواْ مِن دِيَارِكُم مَّا فَعَلُوهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلٌ مِّنْهُمْ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُواْ مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَّهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا} (66) سورة النساء
> صدق الله العظيم


حضرتك شايف انه مافيش مانع انهم يدخلوا المنتدى بجنسية معلنة اسرائيلية !!!

انا باعتقد ان دا نوع من الاستفزاز لينا كمصريين

وخصوصا إذا كان العضو اللى داخل المنتدى أصلا مش اسرائيلى دا فقط يحمل ورقة بتقول كده انما هو فى الأصل فلسطينى ازاى يتخلى عن أصله وقضيته وبسهولة شديدة يقول انه اسرائيلى وبعد كده تقبل انك تتعامل معاه وتدخل معاه فى حوارات ومناقشات وتشكره وتثنى عليه وتمجد فى آراءه وهو أصلا ليس له رآى ثابت كما انه ليس له هوية ثابته

دا راى شخصى لحضرتك احترمه ولكن لا اوافق عليها




> اما بقى حكايه التباهى بالجنسيه الاسرائيليه فا دى اقل كلمه توصف بها هى قله ادب وعدم انتماء
> لان من تولهم فهو منهم اى من يتبعهم ولو حتى لفظا فهو منهم
> وذلك مصداقا لقوله تعالى
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} (51) سورة المائدة
> 
> صدق الله العظيم
> ...


هو دا اللى انا بقول عليه مسألة الإعلان المباشر والمستفز  بأن العضو اسرائيلى
عارف والأغرب إيه ان العضو دا عامل موضوع لكى يظهر ان جنسيته اسرائيلى هوه فيه تباهى اكتر من كده 
 يعنى ياللى متعرفش اعرف 
وياللى مكنتش واخد بالك لاء خد بالك 
دا انا اسرائيلى 



شكرا

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*مع احترامي لكي اختى الكريمه قلب مصر بس انا رأيي إن الموضوع ده موجه لأحد الأعضاء بعينه بصوره مباشره .. و ده أمر مش مقبول .

وده ممكن يسبب تجريح حتى و إن كان بدون قصد منك سواء للعضو أو لغيره من العرب أياً كانوا ..

وبرجاء مراجعة قوانين المنتدى لمزيد من التفاصيل :






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قوانين المنتدى
					
				
4- يحظر الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التهجم علي أي بلد من البلدان أو الشعوب الإسلامية والعربية أو إحتقار لأي شخصية أو شعب او جنس او لون من الامة الإسلامية أو طرح موضوعات من شأنها إثارة الفتنة أو الضغينة بين الشباب المسلم العربي في مختلف الأقطار العربية و الإسلامية.


و تقبلي كل التحيه و الاحترام 



*

----------


## عـزالديـن

> فأقترح أن نرحب بالأعضاء من عرب 48 مع وضع قاعدة تطلب منهم الإشارة إلى جنسيتهم بصفة "عرب 48" أو صفة مشابهة. وبذلك رغم أننا بالطبع سنعلم  جنسيتهم الرسمية، لكننا نمتنع عن تداول هذا بألسنتنا حتى لا تتطبع نفوسنا على قبول التعامل مع ما هو إسرائيلي إقراراً. 
> 
> وأنا عن نفسي أنظر إلى أخوتنا داخل الخط الأخضر على أنهم فلسطينيون لا إسرائيليون.


*متفق تمام مع ماورد بحديث الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ علاء زين الدين ويمكن لو كنت رأيت الموضوع قبله لأوردت نفس الحديث

المجاهرة بالجنسية الإسرائيلية فى وسط المجتمع المصرى الذى لايخلو بيت فيه من شهيد أو مصاب أو مقاتل ضد العدو الصهيونى لهو نوع من التبجح وقد يستغلون تغيب وعى بعض من شبابنا من جيل ( مشهتقدر تغمض عنيك وهنوريك الى عمرك ماشفته ) لقبولهم بيننا والترحيب بهم على أنهم إسرائيليين الهوية دون خجل

من يعلن عن نفسه أنه فلسطينى من عرب 48 كما يصنفونهم داخل إسرائل ويحمل إجبارياً الجنسية الإسرائيلية فأهلاً به أما من يتفاخر ويتباهى بهويته الإسرائيلية  فليس أهلاً لأن يكون بيننا

ألف شـكر لأختنا الفاضلة قلب مصـر على طرح الموضوع 

لكى منى كل التحية والتقدير*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *مع احترامي لكي اختى الكريمه قلب مصر بس انا رأيي إن الموضوع ده موجه لأحد الأعضاء بعينه بصوره مباشره .. و ده أمر مش مقبول .
> 
> وده ممكن يسبب تجريح حتى و إن كان بدون قصد منك سواء للعضو أو لغيره من العرب أياً كانوا ..
> 
> وبرجاء مراجعة قوانين المنتدى لمزيد من التفاصيل :
> 
> 
> 
> و تقبلي كل التحيه و الاحترام 
> ...


اخى الفاضل هشام نصار 
انا اقسم بالله العلى العظيم انا لا اعرف العضو المقصود بالموضوع كما تقول من اى جهة ولم يكن لى به اى احتكاك فى أى موضوع إلا هذا الموضوع الذى قراته له

وانا مستفزة إلى اقصى درجة ومتعصبة شديدة جدا لوطنى ولمصريتى ولدم آبائى وأخوتى واهلى جميعا من المصريين الذين استشهدوا فى هذه الارض  فى خلال حربهم مع اسرائيل




> - يحظر الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التهجم علي أي بلد من البلدان أو الشعوب الإسلامية والعربية أو إحتقار لأي شخصية أو شعب او جنس او لون من الامة الإسلامية أو طرح موضوعات من شأنها إثارة الفتنة أو الضغينة بين الشباب المسلم العربي في مختلف الأقطار العربية و الإسلامية


اما بالنسبة لمراجعة قوانين المنتدى اللى حضرتك مقتبس منها الجزء دا فين الأساءة اللى وجهتها لأى بلد عربى أنا موجهة كلامى لحاجة بعينها وهى الاعلان عن جنسية اسرائيلية بيننا فى المنتدى 
هل الجنسية الاسرائيلية اصبحت من البلدان والشعوب الاسلامية والعربية  ؟؟؟
هل العضو المعلن عن جنسيته لم يسيئ لنا جميعا نفسيا على الأقل وهو يعلن انه اسرائيلى

ممكن أسأل حضرتك ايه الهدف من وراء اعلان الجنسية بالشكل دا ؟؟؟؟
سؤال برئ جدا ارجو الإجابة عليه من أى حدأوليس كان من الأجدر بهذا العضو ان يقول انه فلسطينى ، ولم يكن احد سيطلب منه اثبات شخصية ليتأكد من هذه المعلومة
انا اللى برفضه الاستفزاز ، وإن لم يكن استفزاز فهو اختبار لمعرفة مدى تقبيلنا وموافقتنا


وانا اعلن الرفض واتحمل كل تبعات هذا الرفض من الادارة
إذا ارتأت الادارة اننى اهين احد الأعضاء من ذوى الجنسيات العربية والاسلامية


وبعدين يا سيدى الفاضل هل أنا التى سأثير الضغينة بين الشعوب العربية والاسلامية وبين الشباب المسلم العربى أم هذا التحدى السافر لكل قيمنا التى تربينا عليها ومفاهيمنا الوطنية التى شربناها حتى النخاع


وأى تجريح هذا الذى تتحدث عنه يا اخى الفاضل انا التى جُرحت ولست وحدى اعتقد ان كثيرين مثلى قد شعروا بنفس الشعور حتى وإن لم يفصحوا بذلك

ما معنى العرب أيا كانوا
انا اعرف عرب عرب 
اسرائيليون اسرائيليون
لا يوجد عرب اسرائيليون
انما يوجد شعب فلسطينى مقهور مجبر على حمل هوية مزيفة لا تمت لحقيقته بصلة 
عندما يعلن على الملأ يعلن وبكل فخر واعتزاز  أنه من أبناء الشعب الذى ضحى ويضحى وسيظل يضحى إلى أن ينجو من براثن احتلاله
وليس بكل سهولة انه ارتضى ان يكون اسرائيليا
وعذرا للأطالة

----------


## قلب مصر

> *متفق تمام مع ماورد بحديث الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ علاء زين الدين ويمكن لو كنت رأيت الموضوع قبله لأوردت نفس الحديث
> 
> المجاهرة بالجنسية الإسرائيلية فى وسط المجتمع المصرى الذى لايخلو بيت فيه من شهيد أو مصاب أو مقاتل ضد العدو الصهيونى لهو نوع من التبجح وقد يستغلون تغيب وعى بعض من شبابنا من جيل ( مشهتقدر تغمض عنيك وهنوريك الى عمرك ماشفته ) لقبولهم بيننا والترحيب بهم على أنهم إسرائيليين الهوية دون خجل
> 
> من يعلن عن نفسه أنه فلسطينى من عرب 48 كما يصنفونهم داخل إسرائل ويحمل إجبارياً الجنسية الإسرائيلية فأهلاً به أما من يتفاخر ويتباهى بهويته الإسرائيلية  فليس أهلاً لأن يكون بيننا
> 
> ألف شـكر لأختنا الفاضلة قلب مصـر على طرح الموضوع 
> 
> لكى منى كل التحية والتقدير*


اخى الفاضل عز الدين انا بشكر حضرتك على الكلام الطيب دا
وصدقنى هو دا اللى انا باطلبه 
عرب 48 كلنا عارفين معاناتهم فى الأرض المحتلة ، لكن ياريت يتعاملوا معانا بهويتهم العربية 
ووالله هنشيلهم فوق دماغنا 
انما نرفض وبحزم اى فكرة وجود اى كيان اسرائيلى بينا
أشكرك الف شكر

----------


## LORDKAZA

معلش لاول مرة اخي العزيز والذي احترم رأيه جدا لاقصى درجة اختلف معك في الرأي إذا تباهي العضو وأعلن انه اسرائيلي حتى ولو كان من عرب 48 الذي اتشرف بعرفة الكثيرين منهم فهو اسرائيلي لان عرب 48 أسال اي حد فيهم عن جنسيته هيقول حاجه من الاتنين يا فلسطيني يا من عرب فلسطين ولا واحد منهم من قبل اشار انه اسرائيلي ابدا ، وكيف نقبل بوجودهم وهم يعلنون انتمائهم لشعب مازال يقتل اخواننا في فلسطسن الحبيبة.

----------


## atefhelal

*أنا أكره تلك الدولة العنصرية ، تلك الدولة الخازوق الذى تم دقه بجوارنا وعلى حدودنا .. أما حكاية السلام والتطبيع الذى اتفقت عليه تلك الدولة مع السادات ، فكان سلاما وتطبيعا يختفى وراءه فرقة العرب وتمزيقهم ، سلاماتم ويتم تحته كل ماتراه تلك الدولة الخازوق مناسبا لتوسعها وأطماعها .. وحتى الرخاء الذى أغرانا به السادات لنقبل السلام والتطبيع مع هذا الخازوق .. لم يأتى إطلاقا حتى الآن وكان خرابا وفقرا وبطالة وتهميشا لشعب مصر فى الداخل والخارج ... فكل أفعال تلك الدولة من سرقة أراضى العرب وحتى يومنا هذا مرورا بمذابحهاالعديدة وإغارتها على مقر منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية فى تونس عام 1985 .. وعدم احترامها لكافة المواثيق والمعاهدات ، وجدار فصلها العنصرى ..نعلم أنها أفعالا  تتعمد بتركيبتهاالحاقدة المعقدة إحاطتهابما تسميه بالعناية الشيطانية لشعب أطلقت عليه من وحى خيالها المريض " شعب الله المختار" ...

إن العداء لإسرائيل كدولة خازوق أصبح جزءا لايتجزء فى كل ضمير حى ، لايمكن انتزاعه بمعاهدة أو اتفاقية ، فالجندى سليمان خاطر الذى لم يشارك مثلى ومثل كثيرين غيرى من جيلى فى حرب الإستنزاف وحرب العبور ، حين أطلق رصاصاته على سبعة من السياح الإسرائيليين فى سيناء فى صيف 1985 لم يكن مخبولا ، فهو قد أطلق تلك الرصاصات بعقله الواعى وضميره الحى وإدراكه البسيط النقى .. لأنه لم يتمكن من إسقاط "الحاجز النفسى " بينه وبينهم لمجرد أن الرئيس السادات أراد أو تصور ذلك .. فالعداء لإسرائيل أصبح من المستحيل اقتلاعه من الوعى والعقل المصرى الخالص النظيف .. فاليهودية كدين عند تلك الدولة العنصرية أصبح هو الجنسية الإسرائيلية الحقيقية الأولى بالرعاية .. وكلنا نعلم مدى ماتفرضه إسرائيل على حكوماتنا بالنسبة ليهود مصر .. وكأن يهود مصر ليسوا مواطنين مصريين .. فجعلتهم بضعفنا وهيمنتها المدعومة من البيت الأسود الأمريكى رعايا وسفراء وخوازيق لها على أرض مصر ...

أما بالنسبة لعرب 48 الفلسطينيين الذين فُرضت عليهم الجنسية الإسرائيلية .. فلهم الله ، ويكفيهم مايعانونه فى أرضهم من اضطهاد وتمييز عنصرى ، وحشرهم فى مساحات ضيقة بأرض فقيرة لاتتعدى 2% من الأرض المحتلة رغم تعدادهم الذى يمثل حوالى 20% من إجمالى السكان اليهودالغرباء الذين تم تحميلهم من كافة مناطق الكرة الأرضية .. أقول يكفى هؤلاء الغلابى مايعانونه من انتهاكات لحقوقهم فى أرضهم المحتلة ... وعلينا واجب لايصح أن نتخلى عنه هو الترحيب بهم وضمهم إلى صدورنا وهذا من أضعف الإيمان ...

وعلى ذلك فإنى أرى التصويت المقترح ينقصه خيارا هو : الموافقة على ضم عرب 48 بفلسطين المحتلة الذين فُرضت عليهم الجنسية الإسرائيلية إلى مجتمع منتدانا المصرى الحبيب ...*

----------


## ايمن الكندار

الله يلعن احسن امريكي المريكيين الكلاب 
ايمن الكندار
 :Bye:   ::cop::   ::cop::

----------


## قلب مصر

> *لا طبعا مش ورقة تحدد انا مين او جنسيتى اية وارضى فين
> 
> ليس الكل كدة ياقلب مصر واكيد فى وفى
> 
> انا شوفت حثالة المجتمع الاسرائيلى لما يكونوا فى بلدنا شكلهم ازاى ويتعاملوا ازى حاجة تحرق الدم*


بالفعل يا محمد المسألة ليست ورقة كما قلت بل هو انتماء لجذورك الاصلية التى لا يمكن الانتقاص منها بكونك تحمل هوية أخرى

----------


## حتة سكرة

أنا مع حضرتك   يا  أنكل  عاطف  واعترض  لما عرفت  ان في فالمنتدى حد اسرائيلي بس لما سألت ووجهت اعتراضي قالولي لأ دول يعتبرو عرب معاهم الجنسية الاسرائيلية وبيكونو مسلمين


بصراحة مش فهمت  عرب  اسرائيلين   مسلمين    تيجي  ازاي  بس

وأتمنى انهم ميكنوش معانا

والكلام ليكي يا جارة ...............

----------


## Abdou Basha

الأخت العزيزة قلب مصر ...
أهلا بك في منتدى وأحيي فيك نشاطك الجميل في الفترة السابقة .

أما بالنسبة لمسألة وجود أعضاء يحملون الجنسية الإسرائيلية فيما بيننا، فأجد أنه أمر ليس بمستهجن.. فكما معلوم أن هناك العديد من العرب قد فرضت عليهم هذه الجنسية فرضا، وأنفصلوا قسرا عن إخوانهم في الأراضي الفلسطينية وأماكن الحكم الذاتي الحالية.

وأنا أقدر أن يقوم بعض الأعضاء بالتنويه عن أن جنسيتهم إسرائيلية فهذا أمر لا أرادي منهم لأن (الأيبي) الخاصة بهم تظهر مكان تواجدهم، لذا فأكثر زوار الموقع يوضحون هذه النقطة.. ولا نستطيع كموقع أن نحاسب الناس على نواياهم أو أن نضطهد عرب 48 بسبب شك في هوية المتصل، فقد يكون الزائر أكثر منا إيمانا أو أكثر عروبة .

لذا فلا أرى أن يسبب لنا اسم اسرائيل كل هذا الفزع أو التوتر، لأننا قادرين على الدفاع عن مصريتنا وعروبتنا مع الآخرين داخل المنتدى أيا كانت جنسيتهم .

وتذكري أختي الكريمة أن هنالك من يحملوا الجنسية الأمريكية أو البريطانية ومن أفضل زوار الموقع .

* وأريد أن اوضح أنه كان بيننا أعضاء فاعلين في المنتدى كانوا يخشون من مضايقات البعض عند معرفة أن إقامتهم داخل إسرائيل، بصفتهم من عرب 48 ..

أنا عن نفسي لا يهمني صفة زائر الموقع لأن (الآيبيهات) من الممكن تغييرها، وبإمكان إسرائيلي يهودي أن يغير الأيبي الخاصة به وإظهار أي بي أخرى .

----------


## قلب مصر

> معلش لاول مرة اخي العزيز والذي احترم رأيه جدا لاقصى درجة اختلف معك في الرأي إذا تباهي العضو وأعلن انه اسرائيلي حتى ولو كان من عرب 48 الذي اتشرف بعرفة الكثيرين منهم فهو اسرائيلي لان عرب 48 أسال اي حد فيهم عن جنسيته هيقول حاجه من الاتنين يا فلسطيني يا من عرب فلسطين ولا واحد منهم من قبل اشار انه اسرائيلي ابدا ، وكيف نقبل بوجودهم وهم يعلنون انتمائهم لشعب مازال يقتل اخواننا في فلسطسن الحبيبة.


اهلا بيك يا لورد كازا
انا مش عارفة مين القصود بالاختلاف معاه فى الرأى
بس بالفعل عرب 48 وانا أيضا اعرف منهم كثيرين لا يمكن ولأى سبب من الأسباب ان يقولوا عن نفسهم انهم اسرائيليين لأن الهوية كما ذكرنا من قبل ليست ورقة مكتوبة انتمى لها وترك اصلى
والف شكر على مشاركتك فى الموضوع

----------


## النمر الاسود

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*ممكن اقول رأيى بدون اى عصبية وبكل هدووووووء وتأنى وببرود اعصاب*
*ووجه كله ابتسام فى وش اخويا الاسرائيلى الحبيب... حبيب قلبى*

*اهو من غير ما اخالف قوانين المنتدى...*


*انا لا اقبل بوجود الاسرائيليين فى الحياة.. وبكره كل نفس بيتنفسوه على ارضنا*
*وبالتالى مش هقبل طبعا انهم يكونوا موجودين فى المنتدى* 

*الحكاية بسيطة خالص ومش محتاجة عصبية زى ما احنا شايفين*
*يا جماعة رأى الحكومة شئ ورأينا احنا حاجة تانية....*
*وعمرنا ما هنصدق اتفاقيات السلام ومحاولات التعايش والكلام اللى مالوش اى لزمة ولا معنى دة*
*اسرائيل عدونا ليوم ما نرجع ارضنا وبعد كدة هما احرار يغوروا فى ستين داهية بعيد عن ارضنا*
*وبردو هيفضلوا اعدائنا ومش هيكون بيننا وبينهم اى تعامل لا من بعيد ولا من قريب..*
*انا مقدرش احط ايدى فى ايد واحد قتل اخويا وابويا وكل يوم بيقتل واحد من اخواتى..ولا حتى اتناقش معاه*
*ممكن نقول كتير .. بس بلاش نطول فى الكلام*

*تحياتى يا قلب مصر على اختيارك لمواضيعك*

----------


## nariman

أختى الكريمه قلب مصر
أنا مع عبد الرحمن فى كل اللى قاله بان اسرائيل فى حد ذاتها وكأسم مش لازم يسبب لنا كل هذا الفزع
وبالنسبه لعرب 48 هم يعيشون معاناه حقيقيه يكفيهم جنسيتهم المفروضه عليهم فعلينا أن نتعامل معهم بشكل عادى بل ان هو ده المفروض وحتى لو كان اسرائيلى زائر للموقع ..احنا هنخاف من ايه
وكمان صفه زائر الموقع بتتغير وكل واحد ممكن يظهر اللى عايزه

تحياتى للجميع

----------


## قلب مصر

> نا أكره تلك الدولة العنصرية ، تلك الدولة الخازوق الذى تم دقه بجوارنا وعلى حدودنا ..






> إن العداء لإسرائيل كدولة خازوق أصبح جزءا لايتجزء فى كل ضمير حى ، لايمكن انتزاعه بمعاهدة أو اتفاقية






> فالعداء لإسرائيل أصبح من المستحيل اقتلاعه من الوعى والعقل المصرى الخالص النظيف






> فاليهودية كدين عند تلك الدولة العنصرية أصبح هو الجنسية الإسرائيلية الحقيقية الأولى بالرعاية



استاذى الفاضل عاطف هلال
شرفت بوجودك فى هذا الموضوع الهام
وأقرأ آرائك فى معظم المواضيع وأجد فيها رأيا سديدا نابع عن عقلية مثقفة تفكر بحكمة وتوزن الأمور بشكل ممتاز
استاذى الفاضل
حضرتك اوجزت ما أشعر به انا وكثيرين فى جملك السابقة



> أما بالنسبة لعرب 48 الفلسطينيين الذين فُرضت عليهم الجنسية الإسرائيلية .. فلهم الله ، ويكفيهم مايعانونه فى أرضهم من اضطهاد وتمييز عنصرى ، وحشرهم فى مساحات ضيقة بأرض فقيرة لاتتعدى 2% من الأرض المحتلة رغم تعدادهم الذى يمثل حوالى 20% من إجمالى السكان اليهودالغرباء الذين تم تحميلهم من كافة مناطق الكرة الأرضية .. أقول يكفى هؤلاء الغلابى مايعانونه من انتهاكات لحقوقهم فى أرضهم المحتلة ... وعلينا واجب لايصح أن نتخلى عنه هو الترحيب بهم وضمهم إلى صدورنا وهذا من أضعف الإيمان ...


استاذى الفاضل انا عندما اتحدث عن عرب 48 انا افخر بهم واؤيدهم وارحب بهم فى وطنهم مصر
استاذى نقطة الخلاف عندى هو المجاهرة بالجنسية الاسرائيلية هل هذا يصح أو هل هو مقبول ومفروض علينا ان نقبله ولا نعلق عليه
او ليس واجبا عليهم بعد كل الذى يعانوا منه ان يفخروا بكونهم فلسطينيين

""انى أرى ان هذا مخطط رهيب لمحو هوية الفلسطينيين باستبدالها بالهوية الاسرائيلية وقبول الوضع على ما هو عليه""
وهذا ما لن يرضاه أى عربى غيور على عروبته وعلى وطنيته

ان هذا المخطط بدت أثاره منجليه تماما فى افصاح الشباب الصغير المنتمى لعرب 48 بأن جنسيته اسرائيلية
اى ان الهوية والانتماء تقلص لديهم واصبح هذا ما يشعرون به ويقولونهونحن من واجبنا قبول كل الفلسطينيين وأضع مائة خط تحت كلمة الفلسطينيين الذين يفخرون بكونهم من الأرض المحتلة 

ولا نرحب بمن يقول ان جنسيته اسرائيلية




> وعلى ذلك فإنى أرى التصويت المقترح ينقصه خيارا هو : الموافقة على ضم عرب 48 بفلسطين المحتلة الذين فُرضت عليهم الجنسية الإسرائيلية إلى مجتمع منتدانا المصرى الحبيب ...



اما بالنسبة لالستفتاء فأنا ارى بعد اذن حضرتك ان الفلسطينيين أو عرب 48 مرحب بهم بلا اى استفتاء فهذا حقهم علينا ونحن بالفعل نحبهم ونتعاطف معهم والمسالة مش محتاجة سؤال عن هذا ولكن بدون المجاهرة بالجنسية الاسرائيلية

وارجوكم التمسوا لى العذر فيما انا فيه من استفزاز شديد من هذا الوضع


واشكر حضرتك على رأيك الف شكر

----------


## قلب مصر

الاستاذ ايمن كندار
شكرا لتواجدك معنا 
بس ياريت حضرتك الموضوع هنا نناقشة بلا أى (الفاظ)  لا نحب ان نرددها بيننا فى مناقشتنا
اهلا بك فى حوار جميل وممتع نستفيد منه جميعا

----------


## قلب مصر

> أنا مع حضرتك   يا  أنكل  عاطف  واعترض  لما عرفت  ان في فالمنتدى حد اسرائيلي بس لما سألت ووجهت اعتراضي قالولي لأ دول يعتبرو عرب معاهم الجنسية الاسرائيلية وبيكونو مسلمين
> 
> 
> بصراحة مش فهمت  عرب  اسرائيلين   مسلمين    تيجي  ازاي  بس
> 
> وأتمنى انهم ميكنوش معانا
> 
> والكلام ليكي يا جارة ...............


اهلا بيكى حتة سكرة 
بالفعل هم عرب مسلمين ومسيحيين معاهم الجنسية الاسرائيلية وعايشين فى معاناة شديدة وهم عرب 48 اللى كانوا موجودين فى الوقت دا ورفضوا يمشوا ومع الوقت اسرائيل اديتهم ورق هوية 
احنا بنرحب بيهم بس بنرحب بكونهم فلسطينيين مش اسرائيليين

وعلى فكرة الموضوع دا مش مثار علشان عضو بعينه
الموضوع مثار بشكل عام لأبداء الرأى

شكرا لتواجدك

----------


## حسام عمر

> *مع احترامي لكي اختى الكريمه قلب مصر بس انا رأيي إن الموضوع ده موجه لأحد الأعضاء بعينه بصوره مباشره .. و ده أمر مش مقبول .*
> 
> *وده ممكن يسبب تجريح حتى و إن كان بدون قصد منك سواء للعضو أو لغيره من العرب أياً كانوا ..*
> 
> *وبرجاء مراجعة قوانين المنتدى لمزيد من التفاصيل :*
> 
> 
> 
> *و تقبلي كل التحيه و الاحترام*


هو فيه اساسا ً 

حد منهم هنا

 ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:

----------


## amr emam

مع احترامى الشديد للجميع 

انا معترض على وجود الاسرائيليين داخل المنتدى 

وذلك لاختلاف ظروف المكان واللغات مع ان بعضهم يتقن العربيه تماما

والعادات والتقاليد  و الثقافه المكتسبه من البيئه 

وده مجرد رائى 

عمرو امام

----------


## MEMONA

السلام عليكم  :Bye:  
أشكركم يا جماعة على الموضوع الحلو دا 
والشكر الخاص الأستاذ عاطف هلال 
وأنا من وجهت نظري أن يكون الشخص حاملا للجنسية الاسرائيلية فهذا ليس بمعنى أنه إسرائيلي فعرب ال48 هم عرب في أصولهم  والدم العربي يجري في عروقهم بالإضافة إلى ذلك وهو الأهم أنهم يدينون بالدين الإسلامي فلماذا نحن نستقبل من هو كان يحمل الدين الاسلامي وهو ليس بعرب ونترك من يحمل الدين الاسلامي أصوله عربية ... نعم عرب ال48 يحملون الجنسية الاسرائيلية ولكن لو نظرت إليه بدون النظر إلى الجنسية التي يحملها لرأيه عربيا ً ولكن هذا إذا كان يدل إنما يدل على ضعف تمسكنا بسنة الحبيب المصطفى قال ( لا فضل لعربي على أعجمي إلا بالتقوى ) ، وحبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أسلم الكثير من اليهود على يده وبفضل الله و لين معاملته صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يهود عرب ولم يكن يفرق بينهم وبين العرب الآخرين .

----------


## قلب مصر

> الأخت العزيزة قلب مصر ...
> أهلا بك في منتدى وأحيي فيك نشاطك الجميل في الفترة السابقة . 
> .


أهلا بيك عبدو باشا وباشكرك على كلامك جدا




> أما بالنسبة لمسألة وجود أعضاء يحملون الجنسية الإسرائيلية فيما بيننا، فأجد أنه أمر ليس بمستهجن.. فكما معلوم أن هناك العديد من العرب قد فرضت عليهم هذه الجنسية فرضا، وأنفصلوا قسرا عن إخوانهم في الأراضي الفلسطينية وأماكن الحكم الذاتي الحالية.
> 
> وأنا أقدر أن يقوم بعض الأعضاء بالتنويه عن أن جنسيتهم إسرائيلية فهذا أمر لا أرادي منهم لأن (الأيبي) الخاصة بهم تظهر مكان تواجدهم، لذا فأكثر زوار الموقع يوضحون هذه النقطة.. ولا نستطيع كموقع أن نحاسب الناس على نواياهم أو أن نضطهد عرب 48 بسبب شك في هوية المتصل، فقد يكون الزائر أكثر منا إيمانا أو أكثر عروبة


.

اخى الفاضل وجود اعضاء يحملون الجنسية الاسرائيلية بينا دا امر وارد انما التنويه عنه بدون ان يطلب احد منهم ذلك هو ما يسيئ لنا (او بمعنى خاص يسيئ ليا بشكل فردى انا واللى معترضين)

اما بالنسبة لموضوع الـ IP الخاصة بهم واللى هتظهر مكان وجودم 
هناقش حضرتك فيها
أو ليس من الممكن ان اكون مقيمة فى انجلترا وجنسيتى مصرية والايبى يظهر على المنتدى انى فى انجلترا بس يوم ما حد يسألنى على جنسيتى باقول وبكل فخر انى مصرية
مش دا وارد واكيد وبيحصل لأعضاء كتير خارج مصر
هل الموقع لا سمح الله بيمنع اى عضو من التواجد بسبب مكان وجوده اى الـ IP بتاعه
يا اخى الفاضل دا مبيحصلش
وبعدين انا مش هناقش مسألة عرب 48 تانى لأنى سبق وقولتها بس فعلا انا بحبهم جدا ومتعاطفة معاهم 
بس مش متعاطفة مع اللى منهم وبنوه على ان جنسيته اسرائيلى 
لأن دى مش حقيقته إلا لو كان ارتضاها حقيقة له ومن ثم انا لا اتعاطف معاه من هذه الناحية

اما بالنسبة لمسألة ان قد يكون الزائر اكثر منا عروبة ، فأشك فيها بعض الشئ ، لأن المفروض لو الزائر اكثر منى عروبة ووجد نفسه فى موقف مساءله عن الهوية هيقول وبكل فخر ((أنا عربى))
ودى تكفى ومافيش حد حيسأل بعد كده




> لذا فلا أرى أن يسبب لنا اسم اسرائيل كل هذا الفزع أو التوتر، لأننا قادرين على الدفاع عن مصريتنا وعروبتنا مع الآخرين داخل المنتدى أيا كانت جنسيتهم .
> 
> وتذكري أختي الكريمة أن هنالك من يحملوا الجنسية الأمريكية أو البريطانية ومن أفضل زوار الموقع


.



اما بالنسبة لمسألة ان اسم اسرائيل بيسبب كل هذا الفزع والتوتر
سيدى الفاضل هو يسبب لى نوع من الاستفزاز وليس الفزع
انا مواطنة مصرية قد لا اكون عاصرت حرب 67 وكنت طفلة ذات 3 سنوات فى حرب 73 ولكن ما قرأته بعدما كبرت ورأيته من مآسى يكشف عنها حتى الآن
من مقابر جماعية لآسرى مصريين بدون محاكمات وبدون أى ذنب اقترفوه سوى انهم مصريين
وعندما ارى القدس والانتهاكات التى تحدث بها
وأرى وأرى وأرى الكثير جدا من أشياء كلنا نعرفها جيدا واعيننا تربت عليها وذاننا صمت من كثرة ما سمعنا منها
هذا يجعلنى فى حالة من الاستفزاز
أولا : لأن العضو بطبيعته غير اسرائيلى الأصل
ثانيا أعلان هذا بمنتهى البساطة وكأنها كلمة عابرة سنتقبلها بكل ود ونقول أهلا وسهلا

اخى الفاض اخواتنا اصحاب الجنسيات الامريكية والانجليزية وغيرها لا ينكرون مصريتهم أو عروبتهم جراء مواقف مرت بهم

((يا جماعة انا حقولها تانى ان كل أزمتى عن الأعلان عن الجنسية بهذا الشكل الفج الغير مبرر))

وبعدين هوا انا حيضايقنى انى اعرف ان العضو مقيم فى اسرائيل وهو فلسطينى ليه ما هو شئ معروف ووضع كلنا عارفينه ومغصوبين عليه جميعا لحد ما ربنا يجعل لينا مخرج
انا كل اللى مضايقنى قلته قبل كده


وأهلا تانى بعرب 48 بكونهم عرب فلسطينيين وبس

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل عبدو باشا سعدت بنقاشك

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *ممكن اقول رأيى بدون اى عصبية وبكل هدووووووء وتأنى وببرود اعصاب*
> *ووجه كله ابتسام فى وش اخويا الاسرائيلى الحبيب... حبيب قلبى*
> 
> *اهو من غير ما اخالف قوانين المنتدى...*
> 
> 
> *انا لا اقبل بوجود الاسرائيليين فى الحياة.. وبكره كل نفس بيتنفسوه على ارضنا*
> ...



اخى الفاضل عادل حموده شكرا لتواجدك الرائع 
وبعدين انت قلت كتير من اللى جوا قلب الواحد مش عارف يعبر عنه

انا شكلى هعلق ورقة زى الكويتيين ما كانوا معلقينها بعد غزو العراق 
كانوا بيقولوا فيها لا تنسوا اسرانا
انا بقى هقول 
لا تنسوا دماء آبائكم واخواتكم واسراكم فى سيناء
ولا تقبلوا التطبيع باى شكل حتى ولو كان شكل بسيط (لأنه مقنع ومزيف)

وشكرا لاحساسك العالى بما نحن فيه

----------


## قلب مصر

> أختى الكريمه قلب مصر
> أنا مع عبد الرحمن فى كل اللى قاله بان اسرائيل فى حد ذاتها وكأسم مش لازم يسبب لنا كل هذا الفزع
> وبالنسبه لعرب 48 هم يعيشون معاناه حقيقيه يكفيهم جنسيتهم المفروضه عليهم فعلينا أن نتعامل معهم بشكل عادى بل ان هو ده المفروض وحتى لو كان اسرائيلى زائر للموقع ..احنا هنخاف من ايه
> وكمان صفه زائر الموقع بتتغير وكل واحد ممكن يظهر اللى عايزه
> 
> تحياتى للجميع


اختى الحبيبة ناريمان اهلا بيكى 
بس صدقينى المسالة مش مسألة فزع وخوف  زى ما انا قلت للأخ الفاضل عبدو باشا  
وزى ما قلتى صفة زائر الموقع وكل واحد ممكن يظهر اللى عايزه (طب هل العضو عايز يظهر انه اسرائيلى) ؟؟؟ سؤال صدقينى مل لاقياله غير إجابات مش حلوة

----------


## قلب مصر

> هو فيه اساسا ً 
> 
> حد منهم هنا


اخى الفاضل حسام عمر اهلا بيك وبتواجدك
وبالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك
هوه فى ومش فى
فى اعضاء غاليين علينا اصلهم فلسطينى ويحملوا الجنسية الاسرائيلية 
دول بنشيلهم على راسنا من فوق بكونهم فلسطينيين وهم فخورين بكونهم فلسطينيين
اما الأخرين من يتنكرون لجنسيتهم ويذكروا انهم اسرائيليين 
فالأمر متروك لله من قبل ومن بعد
وشكرا

----------


## قلب مصر

> مع احترامى الشديد للجميع 
> 
> انا معترض على وجود الاسرائيليين داخل المنتدى 
> 
> وذلك لاختلاف ظروف المكان واللغات مع ان بعضهم يتقن العربيه تماما
> 
> والعادات والتقاليد  و الثقافه المكتسبه من البيئه 
> 
> وده مجرد رائى 
> ...


اخى الفاضل عمرو امام اهلا بيك 
شكرا على رايك ومشاركتك الجميلة فى الموضوع

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم  
> أشكركم يا جماعة على الموضوع الحلو دا 
> والشكر الخاص الأستاذ عاطف هلال 
> وأنا من وجهت نظري أن يكون الشخص حاملا للجنسية الاسرائيلية فهذا ليس بمعنى أنه إسرائيلي فعرب ال48 هم عرب في أصولهم  والدم العربي يجري في عروقهم بالإضافة إلى ذلك وهو الأهم أنهم يدينون بالدين الإسلامي فلماذا نحن نستقبل من هو كان يحمل الدين الاسلامي وهو ليس بعرب ونترك من يحمل الدين الاسلامي أصوله عربية ... نعم عرب ال48 يحملون الجنسية الاسرائيلية ولكن لو نظرت إليه بدون النظر إلى الجنسية التي يحملها لرأيه عربيا ً ولكن هذا إذا كان يدل إنما يدل على ضعف تمسكنا بسنة الحبيب المصطفى قال ( لا فضل لعربي على أعجمي إلا بالتقوى ) ، وحبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أسلم الكثير من اليهود على يده وبفضل الله و لين معاملته صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يهود عرب ولم يكن يفرق بينهم وبين العرب الآخرين .


اختى الفاضلة ميمونة اهلا بيكى
وجهة نظر حضرتك محترمة وجميلة 100 % 
بس انا كل اعتراضى على المجاهرة بالجنسية الاسرائيلية بما يستفز المصريين فى نفس الوقت الذى من الممكن فيه القول (وهو ليس بكذب ) انهم فلسطينيين

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*أختي الفاضله ام يوسف ..
قد يكون عرض كلمة أنا اسرائيلي مستفز لدي أغلبنا بحكم ما تمثله من ذكريات مريره ..
لاأريد أن ألتمس أعذار لأحد .
من المعروف أن عرب 48 إسرائيليين الجنسيه ..
و نحن لم ندخل بنوايا الشخص لنعلم إن كان يتباهى بجنسيته أو نقر بأنه يعلم أنه يستفزنا ليختبرنا أم يقر واقعه المؤسف .





			
				ممكن أسأل حضرتك ايه الهدف من وراء اعلان الجنسية بالشكل دا ؟؟؟؟
			
		

لذلك أرى أنه من الأجدى توجيه هذا السؤال إلى الشخص المعني أفضل .
فأنا لم أدخل في نيه العضو أو أعلم كيف يفكر أو ما هي مبرراته لأحكم عليه إن كان يتباهى أو خلافه .
و في ضوء ذلك فعلينا جميعاً أن نفترض حسن النيه في أي عضو حتى و إن كان غالباً سوء الظن من حسن الفطن .

و لكن بالتأكيد كل ما يثير الحساسيات بين الشعوب العربية و منهم عرب اسرائيل أمر مرفوض .. و هذا ما أخشاه .

<و يحضرني الأن أن أحد الأخوات كانت مشتركه في المنتدى و كانت من عرب اسرائيل أيضاً و قررت ترك المنتدى عندما شعرت بأن هناك حساسيه من أقليه تجاهها بسبب أنها من هذه الفئه .>
و فرأيت أن موضوع كهذا من الممكن أن يتسبب في كراهية البعض من عرب اسرائيل للمنتدى أو قد يؤخذ انطباع سيئ عنا أو يعتقد بأننا ننظر لعرب 48 على أنهم فئه شاذه أو أن يختلط الأمر على البعض أو ما إلى ذلك .
قد أكون مخطئ في رأيي و قد أكون على صواب و لكن لزم قوله حفاظاً على المصلحه العامة فقط
و لكن باقي مشاركاتك و مشاركات الإخوه اعتقد انها كانت وافيه لتوضيح وجهات النظر و توضيح مدي إدراكنا للأمر و للتلك الفئه جيداً ..
هذا و الله أعلم ..

و أعتذر لكي أيضاً على التطويل  
مع خالص تحياتي و تقديري لشخصك الكريم ..


*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الشكك ممنوع و الزعل مرفوع*
الموضوع مجرد رأى و رأى مخالف و هذا لا يفسد للود قضية

هل نحن شعب عاطفى أم نحن شعب عقلانى؟...هل نحن شعب شجعان أم نحن شعب خوافين؟...أنا أفضل أن نكون شعب عقلانى و شجاع على أن نكون شعب عاطفى و خواف...لماذا لا نعقلها و نكون شجعانا لنواجه عدونا إسرائيل فى منتدانا أبناء مصر و من أداركم أنهم ليسوا موجودين بيننا تحت أسماء مستعارة و ما أكثرها و الذى شجعهم على التواجد بيننا هو إستعارة البعض منا لأسماء رمزية غير أسمائها الحقيقية خوفا من من؟..خوفا من النظام الحاكم و معتقلاته...يقولون "أعرف عدوك تغلبه" و لاتنسوا أن أحد عضوات المنتدى تجيد العبرية فهل نقاطعها هى الأخرى لتعلمها اللغة العبرية!...تصويتى كان "لا يعنينى الأمر "  لأنهم بالفعل موجودين بيننا و أتحدى الجميع أن يثبتوا عكس ذلك...و إذا كانوا غير موجودين فنحن بالنسبة لهم كالكتاب المفتوح... أنها قرية صغيرة ياسادة...نعم بيننا و بينهم تار بايت و حقا كل بيت لا يكاد يخلو من شهيد إستشهد فى الحروب المتتالية بيننا و بينهم...و لكن لنسأل أنفسنا هل نسمح لأمريكان مصريين بالدخول لمنتدانا و التواجد بيننا و النقاش معنا و هم ينتموا إلى الشعب الأمريكى قاتل الأطفال و النساء و كل البشر فى أفغانستان و العراق و غدا فى سوريا و بعد غد فى إيران ...و لنسأل أنفسنا هل لو كان هناك بريطانيون مصريون سنمنعهم هم أيضا لأنهم ينتموا إلى البريطانيون الذين أحتلوا معظم دول العالم بما فيهم مصر حيث قتلوا شهداءنا فى دنشواى ..و لو ..ولو..لا تضعوا رؤسكم فى الرمال خوفا من الحقيقة...خوفا من الأعداء...الأعداء ليسوا ببعيدين عننا...الأعداء بيننا ...كونوا عقلانيين ..كونوا شجعانا و واجهوا الأمور على علاتها...إلى متى سنستمر فى حوار الطرشان نتحاور بين أنفسنا فقط  دعونا نخرج للعالمية و لنتحاور مع كل شعوب العالم بما فيهم فلسطينيين 48 و الإسرائليين أنفسهم...و إذا لم يفعلها أحد قبلنا فلنكون نحن البادئين ...حوارا بالعربية ...حوارا بالعبرية ..حوارا بالفرنسية...حوارا بكل لغة يعرفها  المصريين...المهم أن نتحاور لنعرف شعوب العالم على حضارتنا و إسلامنا و رسولنا صلى الله عليه و سلم..

أنا لا أتذكر لائحة و شروط المنتدى ...هل هناك بندا ينص على عدم الإنتساب للمنتدى لغير المصريين؟...إذا لم يكن هناك مثل هذا الشرط إذا دعوا منتدانا نافذة مفتوحة للجميع و طالما هناك مشرفين فى المنتدى مخلصين لمصر فلا خوف على الإطلاق من أى إنفلات للأمور...

و يقول الله سبحانه و تعالى فى محكم تنزيله:
*"يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى اولياء بعضهم اولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فانه منهم ان الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين " المائدة /51* 
و نحن لن نخالف قول الله بحوارنا مع اليهود أو السماح لهم بدخول منتدانا

*[frame="7 80"]إن أصبت فالحمد لله و إن أخطأت فمن نفسى و من الشيطان[/frame]*

----------


## قلب مصر

اخى الكريم هشام نصار 
انا سعيدة جدا برأيك وبمناقشاتك 





> قد يكون عرض كلمة أنا اسرائيلي مستفز لدي أغلبنا بحكم ما تمثله من ذكريات مريره ..
> لاأريد أن ألتمس أعذار لأحد .






> <و يحضرني الأن أن أحد الأخوات كانت مشتركه في المنتدى و كانت من عرب اسرائيل أيضاً و قررت ترك المنتدى عندما شعرت بأن هناك حساسيه من أقليه تجاهها بسبب أنها من هذه الفئه .>




يا استاذ هشام انا بحب الفلسطينيين عموما بغض النظر عن هم داخل الأرض المحتلة ام خارجها ومتعاطفه مع قضيتهم وعلى فكرة صدقنى انا كل اللى بقوله لكى لا تصبح هذه الكلمة معتادة على إذننا وتصبح جزء من حياتنا


""النهاردة مصاحبين اسرائيليين فى المنتدى""
""ايه المانع لو سافرنا بكرة بره مصر وبقم اصحابنا بجد وبنشوفهم ونقابلهم""
""بعد بكرة مافيش اى مشكلة انى ازور الأرض المحتلة على انها اسرائيل""


صدقنى هو دا اللى هما عاوزينه ان الحكاية تنام وتنام وتنام وتبقى عادية جدا ومعتادة ومن ضمن مسارات حياتنا اليومية

ويبقى تقبلهم شكل حتمى لا مفر منهم

اما بالنسبة لعرب 48 واللى فى منهم أعضاء عندنا ياريت يتفهموا موقفنا النفسى اللى هوا برده موقفهم النفسى ويتعاملوا بنفسية المواطن الفلسطينى ليس إلا 


وانا اللى باعتذر بجد عن الكلام الكتير والتطويل فى الموضوع 

وباشكرك على توضيح وجهة نظرك وبحترمها بجد والله

وصدقنى انا برجو ان موضوعى ما يضايقشى اى حد من الأخوة الأحباب عرب 48 (الفلسطينيين - فقط)

----------


## قلب مصر

استاذى الفاضل د/ جمال الشربينى أهلا بيك




> هل نحن شعب عاطفى أم نحن شعب عقلانى؟...هل نحن شعب شجعان أم نحن شعب خوافين؟


د/ جمال نحن بالفعل شعب عاطفى ولكن أيضا شعب عقلانى ولم نكن أبدا بخائفين
فليس هناك أدنى مانع من أن نكون عاطفيين نستفز ونتأثر بما نشاهده ونسمعه وأيضا يكون حكمنا للأمور بشكل عقلانى أو بمعنى أصح نتناول الأمور بشكل عقلانى فالتعاطف ليس ابدا بضد للعقلانية



> لماذا لا نعقلها و نكون شجعانا لنواجه عدونا إسرائيل فى منتدانا أبناء مصر و من أداركم أنهم ليسوا موجودين بيننا تحت أسماء مستعارة و ما أكثرها و الذى شجعهم على التواجد بيننا هو إستعارة البعض منا لأسماء رمزية غير أسمائها الحقيقية خوفا من من؟..خوفا من النظام الحاكم و معتقلاته...يقولون "أعرف عدوك تغلبه" و لاتنسوا أن أحد عضوات المنتدى تجيد العبرية فهل نقاطعها هى الأخرى لتعلمها اللغة العبرية!...



بالفعل يا استاذى هم موجودين بيننا حتى ولو من قبيل التصفح ، أما بالنسبة للعضوة التى تعرف العبرية فأنا احسدها على تعلم اللغة العبرية ولو بيدى لكنت درستها فى كليتى بجانب دراستى السابقة 

لأن بالفعل يجب علينا ان تعلم لغتهم كما ذكرت حضرتك ليكون هناك حوارا
ولكن حوارا مع من معهم ؟؟؟ 
اعتقد اننا نتعلم لغتهم لنعرف ماذا يخبئون لنا من خلال ثقافتهم وتعاملتهم 
كما هم يتعلمون العربية ويجيدونها ليس لكى يحاوروننا بل لكى يعرفوا بواطن أمورنا ويفهموها
فالعداء مشترك والكراهية مشتركة بيننا وبينهم


اما بالنسبة للمنتدى يا أستاذى الفاضل :
فأنا وجه اعتراضى كان محدد على جزئية واحدة ومهمة الا وهى ان العضو الذى يحمل جنسيتين اصل واحدة منهم عربية لماذا يخاطبنا بجنسيته الأخرى حتى لو كان لا يحمل إلا الثانية 

(فقط  هذه نقطة خلافى)




> ...إلى متى سنستمر فى حوار الطرشان نتحاور بين أنفسنا فقط دعونا نخرج للعالمية و لنتحاور مع كل شعوب العالم بما فيهم فلسطينيين 48 و الإسرائليين أنفسهم...و إذا لم يفعلها أحد قبلنا فلنكون نحن البادئين ...حوارا بالعربية ...حوارا بالعبرية ..حوارا بالفرنسية...حوارا بكل لغة يعرفها المصريين...المهم أن نتحاور لنعرف شعوب العالم على حضارتنا و إسلامنا و رسولنا صلى الله عليه و سلم..


سيدى الفاضل هل نحن عندما نتحاور فى المنتدى يكون حوارنا بين أنفسنا  حوار للطرشان كما ذكرت
لا اعتقد : لأننا لسنا نتحاور على مقهى أو فى الجامعة أو فى النادى كلام فض مجالس زى ما بيقولوا
بل كل ما كتب سوف يظل موجودا لكى يقرأه أى أحد فى أى وقت وفى اى مكان

نحن يا سيدى نتحاور فى منتدى مفتوح لكى يراه الجميع
فهو اعم من كل الأماكن المتاحة للنقاش فى مصر وسيصل صوتنا فيه إلى أبعد مدى اكثر من اى مكان آخر

اما بالنسبة لحوار الحضارات الذى تتحدث عنه حضرتك فهو شئ رائع ومطلوب
ويتأتى من خلال تقديم مواد علمية وثقافية بكل اللغات التى يعرفها المصريين
تعبر عن طبيعة الدين الإسلامى وعن طبيعتنا السياسية وطبيعة ثقافة مجتمعاتنا العربية
ويعرضها الشباب فى مختلف المنتديات وليكن أولى بها منتدانا الحبيب


وتظل نقطة خلافى كما هى لا اتنازل عنها كما ذكرتها سابقا
حقيقة الاستغناء بالجنسية الاسرائيلية عن  الهوية الفلسطينية لعرب 48

وشكرا لحضرتك الف شكر

----------


## MaTR|X

انا شفت الموضوع اللى حضرتك تقصديه يا قلب مصر
ومحبتش اشارك فيه..وكمان استغربت جدا بردود افعال الساده الاعضاء فى الموضوع دا
وكأنهم لم يروا كلمة -اسرائيلية-
وعجبنى جدا موقفك
وانا اوافق على وجود عرب 48 بيننا
ولكنى اكره وارفض وجود اسرائليين بيننا والتباهى بالجنسية الاسرائيلية

دمتى بخير
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا شفت الموضوع اللى حضرتك تقصديه يا قلب مصر
> ومحبتش اشارك فيه..وكمان استغربت جدا بردود افعال الساده الاعضاء فى الموضوع دا
> وكأنهم لم يروا كلمة -اسرائيلية-
> وعجبنى جدا موقفك
> وانا اوافق على وجود عرب 48 بيننا
> ولكنى اكره وارفض وجود اسرائليين بيننا والتباهى بالجنسية الاسرائيلية
> 
> دمتى بخير


اهلا بيك يا ماتريكس والف شكر ليك ولتواجدك فى الموضوع

----------


## أم أحمد

احييكي اختي الحبيبة ام يوسف علي حبك وغيرتك

اكيد المشكلة تكمن في كلمة اسرائيلي ذاتها والبوح بها علانية بدون ان نراعي مشاعر الاخرين فالكل يعلم ان هذه الكلمة لها واقعها الصعب علي اذاننا وقلوبنا ولن نقبل بوجود اي اسرائيلي في بيتنا مهما حدث

اما عرب 48 فهم اخوة لنا فرضت عليهم الجنسية الاسرائيلية فمرحبا بهم في وسطنا طالما انهم مفروض عليهم الوضع وغير مقبول بالنسبة لهم لان قلوبهم  وافعالهم تنكر ذلك

----------


## أبوسلمان

أنا سأقول رأيى وان كان مكرر وأرجو المعذرة 
- أنا مع رفض وجود أى عضو يعلن أنه اسرائيلى فبذلك نعترف بحق اسرائيل فىالوجود
-وهى دولة لقيطة وكل تابع لها فاسد .
- اذا كان العضو من( عرب 48)فلماذا لا يكتب أنه فلسطينى
- ألا تعنى كلمة اسرائيل اصطلاحا كل معانى الخيانة والغدر وقتل العزل وابادتهم ................الخ
من أفعال أدمت قلوبنا وما زالت 
- وأشكركى أختى الكريمة على موضوعك الجاد

----------


## قلب مصر

> احييكي اختي الحبيبة ام يوسف علي حبك وغيرتك
> 
> اكيد المشكلة تكمن في كلمة اسرائيلي ذاتها والبوح بها علانية بدون ان نراعي مشاعر الاخرين فالكل يعلم ان هذه الكلمة لها واقعها الصعب علي اذاننا وقلوبنا ولن نقبل بوجود اي اسرائيلي في بيتنا مهما حدث
> 
> اما عرب 48 فهم اخوة لنا فرضت عليهم الجنسية الاسرائيلية فمرحبا بهم في وسطنا طالما انهم مفروض عليهم الوضع وغير مقبول بالنسبة لهم لان قلوبهم  وافعالهم تنكر ذلك


اختى الحبيبة ام احمد 
فعلا المشكلة تكمن فى الكلمة دى ذاتها والبوح بيها وياريت كل الأعضاء يتفهموا الوضع بالشكل دا
شكرا ليكى وعلى رأيك الجميل

----------


## قلب مصر

> أنا سأقول رأيى وان كان مكرر وأرجو المعذرة 
> - أنا مع رفض وجود أى عضو يعلن أنه اسرائيلى فبذلك نعترف بحق اسرائيل فىالوجود
> -وهى دولة لقيطة وكل تابع لها فاسد .
> - اذا كان العضو من( عرب 48)فلماذا لا يكتب أنه فلسطينى
> - ألا تعنى كلمة اسرائيل اصطلاحا كل معانى الخيانة والغدر وقتل العزل وابادتهم ................الخ
> من أفعال أدمت قلوبنا وما زالت 
> - وأشكركى أختى الكريمة على موضوعك الجاد


شكرا أخى الفاضل : ابو سلمان 
وياريت لو نقعد نكرر الكلام دا كل شوية علشان ما ننسهوش فى زحمة الحياة
الف شكر ليك ولرايك

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
اسرائيلى  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش اسم المنتدى   ابناء مصر

اخوكم 
عمرو
المنوفى

----------


## قلب مصر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على مرورك يا أستاذ عمرو
واهلا بيك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لقد وضعت تصويتى بالموافقة على انضمام الإسرائليين بالمنتدى . 
أعلم أنه لا يوجد بيت فى مصر إلا وأصابه مكروه بسبب الإسرائليين . لقد حاربناهم دفاعاً عن مقدساتنا ولنصرة أخواننا وأتشرف بحمل أوسمة على جسدى من جراء اشتراكى فى حربهم . الموضوع سياسة وتبادل أراء نعرف من خلالها عدونا . إسرائيل فيها جماعات للسلام وفيها من يكرهنا ويتمنى زوالنا. نحن لسنا قاصرين فى أن نقارعهم الحجة بالحجة . للصفحة مشرفين يستطيعوا ان يحذفوا أى تطاول فوراً .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وتظل نقطة خلافى كما هى لا اتنازل عنها كما ذكرتها سابقا
> حقيقة الاستغناء بالجنسية الاسرائيلية عن  الهوية الفلسطينية لعرب 48
> 
> وشكرا لحضرتك الف شكر


 :f2:  جميل حقا أن نختلف بهذه الصورة الحضارية و اتمنى من كل قلبى أن يستمر الحال هكذا...أما ما ذكرتيه و هوبالحرف الواحد:

وتظل نقطة خلافى كما هى لا اتنازل عنها كما ذكرتها سابقا
حقيقة الاستغناء بالجنسية الاسرائيلية عن  الهوية الفلسطينية لعرب 48

أرد عليكى و أقول هذا شئ يخص عرب 48 وحدهم و لا يخصنا على الإطلاق..و هذا ردى فقط على ماكتبييه بأعلاه..و أعيدى قراءة ما كتبتيه مرة أخرى و صححى لى ما قد أكون قد فهمته بالخطأ!

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]*و زورنا تجدوا ما يسركم و يبعد عنكم كآبة القضايا السياسية*[/grade]

 ::  عليكى بزيارتى فى قاعة فك التكشيرة  ::  و هناك دورى على أحدث إنتاج للعبد لله (إنتاج طازج بتاريخ 29 مارس 2006 و صلاحيته تنتهى بعد 6 أشهر)  ...من حين لآخر أتواجد هناك لإستعادة نشاطى بعيدا عن الإكتئاب السياسى و مشاكله التى تتزايد بدون حلول على الإطلاق...و كأننا مخاصمين الحلول و سيرتها!

----------


## أيمن جبارة

*لايعنينى الامر .........* 
*لاننا باذن الله نستطيع مواجهتهم* 
*لانخشاهم* 
*فقط هم الذين يخشون المواجهة*
*فان رفضناهم سيدخلون بجنسيات مغايرة* 
*ومن ادرانا الان انهم ليسوا بيننا* 
*ولهذا اعتقد ان وجودهم من عدمه امر لايعنينا اطلاقا* 
*فليسوا هم او من وراءهم يعنونا كلية* 
*فاذا رفضنا او رحبنا نكون قد عظمنا من شأنهم الذى لايذكر اساسا*

----------


## قلب مصر

والدى وأستاذى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم 
اشكر حضرتك على رأيك وعلى العموم هى وجهة نظر محترمة ولها ما يبررها
ومجرد اختلافات فى وجة نظر كل منا
لتناوله للموضوع ولذا انا وضعت الاستفتاء لكى يعبر كل شخص عن وجهة نظره
والف شكر لتشريفك الموضوع والاستفتاء
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

استاذى الفاضل د/ جمال الشربينى
الف شكر ليك على مداخلاتك الجميلة فى الموضوع
وبالفعل يا د/ جمال الموضوع دا بالذات فى ايد عرب 
48 وقابلية تعاملهم بالمنطق دا من عدمه

ويبقى علينا نحن مدى حكمنا وتقبلنا لهذا الوضع وارتضاءنا ليه
او رفضنا لحالة الصداقة المزيفة بين كلمة اسرائيلى ومصرى
ومدى مصداقية تعاملنا مع شخص ارتضى ان يتنازل 
عن هويته الأصلية فى مقابل جنسية دولة مستمعمرة لوطنه

اما بالنسبة لزيارتك فى قاعة فك التكشيرة 
 حصل يا فندم فعلا ووجدت أشياء رائعة 
اتمنى من حضرتك المزيد منها
وشكرا

----------


## قلب مصر

اخى الفاضل ايمن جبارة
الف شكر لرايك ووجهة نظرك
واهلا بك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> والدى وأستاذى الفاضل سيد ابراهيم 
> اشكر حضرتك على رأيك وعلى العموم هى وجهة نظر محترمة ولها ما يبررها
> ومجرد اختلافات فى وجة نظر كل منا
> لتناوله للموضوع ولذا انا وضعت الاستفتاء لكى يعبر كل شخص عن وجهة نظره
> والف شكر لتشريفك الموضوع والاستفتاء


الفاضلة قلب مصر
أشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة وروحك العالية وأقف لك أحتراماً فهكذا يدار الحوار البناء . ليس بيننا خلاف وأن كان أختلاف فقط فى وجهات النظر

----------


## عادل الخطيب

) 

لا تصالحْ ! 

.. ولو منحوك الذهب 

أترى حين أفقأ عينيك، 

ثم أثبت جوهرتين مكانهما.. 

هل ترى..؟ 

هي أشياء لا تشترى..: 

ذكريات الطفولة بين أخيك وبينك، 

حسُّكما - فجأةً - بالرجولةِ، 

هذا الحياء الذي يكبت الشوق.. حين تعانقُهُ، 

الصمتُ - مبتسمين - لتأنيب أمكما.. 

وكأنكما 

ما تزالان طفلين! 

تلك الطمأنينة الأبدية بينكما: 

أنَّ سيفانِ سيفَكَ.. 

صوتانِ صوتَكَ 

أنك إن متَّ: 

للبيت ربٌّ 

وللطفل أبْ 

هل يصير دمي - بين عينيك - ماءً ؟ 

أتنسى ردائي الملطَّخَ بالدماء.. 

تلبس - فوق دمائي - ثيابًا مطرَّزَةً بالقصب ؟ 

إنها الحربُ ! 

قد تثقل القلبَ .. 

لكن خلفك عار العرب 

لا تصالحْ .. 
................
هذا  هو ردى  على موضوع  وعزرا الى كل فلسطينى قبل ان يمنح الجنسيه الاسرائليه  عزرا  الموت اهون  ان احمل اعتراف رسميا بوجودى فى الوجود من قاتلى   سموها جنون  سموها تحجرا فى  الفكر كما شئتم  ,, ليعد الحق الى اصحابها وبعدها  ممكن  نقبل ان احفاد القرده والخنازير يكونوا   فى هذا المنتدى الذى ان دخله  كلب اسرالى واحد  عزرا  لن يسعنا المكان انا  وهذا النكره  خير لي ان اكون  رجعيا  على ان اكون خائنا لدم الشهداء
  الشاعر
عادل الخطيب

----------


## الصقر العربي

أبناء مصر ( قلب العالم العربي ) يعني مرحباً بأي عربي مش بازبالة دول

----------


## قلب مصر

> الفاضلة قلب مصر
> أشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة وروحك العالية وأقف لك أحتراماً فهكذا يدار الحوار البناء . ليس بيننا خلاف وأن كان أختلاف فقط فى وجهات النظر


والدى الفاضل انا التى اشكر حضرتك الف شكر فأنا منذ أتيت للمنتدى تعلمت من  حضرتك الكثير والكثير واتمنى ان اتعلم المزيد
ومناقشات وحوارات المنتدى اكسبتنى الكثير الذى احمد الله عليه بأن من على بمعرفة أفاضل الناس فى هذا المنتدى
تحياتى لحضرتك وتمنياتى لك بموفور الصحة والسعادة

----------


## قلب مصر

> ) 
> 
> لا تصالحْ ! 
> 
> .. ولو منحوك الذهب 
> 
> أترى حين أفقأ عينيك، 
> 
> ثم أثبت جوهرتين مكانهما.. 
> ...


أخى الفاضل الشاعر الجميل عادل الخطيب
مشاركتك زادت الموضوع جمالا وروعة
وقصيدة رائعة 
يالـــها من قصيدة 
 :f2:  
لخصت ما نشعر به فى أبيات جميلة 
لك منى كل الشكر

----------


## قلب مصر

> أبناء مصر ( قلب العالم العربي ) يعني مرحباً بأي عربي مش بازبالة دول


اخى الصغير فى السن
الكبير فى الحس الوطنى
الصقر العربى
اشكرك على رأيك الف شكر

----------


## ابن الكنانة

لا أفهم لماذا نضم من يحمل الجنسية العنصرية. ثم ما الذي يثبت أن من يدعي كونه عربيا صدق مقولته؟ أليس ممكنا أن يكون من يهود الشرق الأوسط ممن يتقنون العربية؟!
أعلم أنه من الممكن أن يكون من أعضاء المنتدى من يدعون ما يخالف حقيقتهم، ولكن أن يصل الأمر إلى ضم (إسرائيليين) رسميا فهذا هو التطبيع المرفوض و شكرا

----------


## قلب مصر

> لا أفهم لماذا نضم من يحمل الجنسية العنصرية. ثم ما الذي يثبت أن من يدعي كونه عربيا صدق مقولته؟ أليس ممكنا أن يكون من يهود الشرق الأوسط ممن يتقنون العربية؟!
> أعلم أنه من الممكن أن يكون من أعضاء المنتدى من يدعون ما يخالف حقيقتهم، ولكن أن يصل الأمر إلى ضم (إسرائيليين) رسميا فهذا هو التطبيع المرفوض و شكرا


اخى الفاضل ابن الكنانة
شكرا لرأيك 
واهلا بك

----------


## نبيل عبده

صدقوني بامانه هكذا اصبح حال الشباب المصري ::nooo::   ::nooo::   :Mad:   :Mad:   ::-s:  كارثه فظيعه  حيث اصبحت اللامبالاه والانيماليه وياعم كبر هو شعار شبابنا الضائع واود أن أسال كل عضو صوت بالموافقه على وجود الاسرائليين في المنتدى اذا علمت ان في شارعك بلطجي سكير وزيرنساء هل ستحاول المرور من امامه انت وزوجتك او انت واختك واذا امرك ابوك ان تتحاشاه لانه عدو مبين وغادر خسيس فهل ستكسر كلام ابيك ثم تدعوه للحوار بحجه اعرف عدوك وهل ستامن ان تدخله بيتك كل عضو وافق في التصويت وافق وقبل باكثر من ذلك حيث وافق على الحوار مع من قتل الاب والاخ والعم والخال واغتصب الام والاخت والعمه والخاله وسرق الارض والمال و والادهى والامر ان الله عز وجل من فوق سبع سماوات امرنا ان نتخذهم عدواوقال في القران الكريم بسم الله الر حمن الرحيم  ولن ترضى عنك اليهود والنصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم صدق الله العظيم اما عن التطبيع مع اليهود  فاذا كانو يخونون عهدهم مع الله فهل سيوفون مع البشر اما بالنسبه لعرب48 فكل من قبل ان يحمل الجنسيه اليهوديه قد قبل في راىء ان يكون من كلاب اليهود لان اليهود لن يجعلوه في مرتبه اي يهودي اوربي بل سيجعلوه في مرتبه الكلاب لا ومليار لا  للحوار مع اليهود والتعامل والتطبع معهم لاخر رمق في روحي

----------


## محمد العلاوي

لاولم ولن اقبل بهم

----------


## قلب مصر

> صدقوني بامانه هكذا اصبح حال الشباب المصري     كارثه فظيعه  حيث اصبحت اللامبالاه والانيماليه وياعم كبر هو شعار شبابنا الضائع واود أن أسال كل عضو صوت بالموافقه على وجود الاسرائليين في المنتدى اذا علمت ان في شارعك بلطجي سكير وزيرنساء هل ستحاول المرور من امامه انت وزوجتك او انت واختك واذا امرك ابوك ان تتحاشاه لانه عدو مبين وغادر خسيس فهل ستكسر كلام ابيك ثم تدعوه للحوار بحجه اعرف عدوك وهل ستامن ان تدخله بيتك كل عضو وافق في التصويت وافق وقبل باكثر من ذلك حيث وافق على الحوار مع من قتل الاب والاخ والعم والخال واغتصب الام والاخت والعمه والخاله وسرق الارض والمال و والادهى والامر ان الله عز وجل من فوق سبع سماوات امرنا ان نتخذهم عدواوقال في القران الكريم بسم الله الر حمن الرحيم  ولن ترضى عنك اليهود والنصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم صدق الله العظيم اما عن التطبيع مع اليهود  فاذا كانو يخونون عهدهم مع الله فهل سيوفون مع البشر اما بالنسبه لعرب48 فكل من قبل ان يحمل الجنسيه اليهوديه قد قبل في راىء ان يكون من كلاب اليهود لان اليهود لن يجعلوه في مرتبه اي يهودي اوربي بل سيجعلوه في مرتبه الكلاب لا ومليار لا  للحوار مع اليهود والتعامل والتطبع معهم لاخر رمق في روحي


اخى الفاضل نبيل عبده
اشكر لك حماسك الشديد ووطنيتك الجميلة
مع ان الحماسة والوطنية يجب أن تكون واجب غير قابل للشكر عند كل مصرى
انا بشكرك جدا على رأيك 
وشرفت بمرورك الرائع

----------


## osha

لا أقبل وسيصبني الغثيان ممن يتفاخرون بحمل هذه الهوية 

اذا كان من يفسر الأمر بأنه لا يتعدى عملية تنظيمية أقول: إذن على من يتفاخر أن يتذكر ويعي انها عملية تنظيمية فقط وليس استبدال لهوية حقيقة بهوية زائفة وعليه أن يبقيها في سره ولا يجهر بها 
"إذا بليتم فاستتروا"

أختى الغالية أم يوسف 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## قلب مصر

أخى محمد العلاوى 
اهلا بك وشكرا على رأيك

----------


## قلب مصر

> لا أقبل وسيصبني الغثيان ممن يتفاخرون بحمل هذه الهوية 
> 
> اذا كان من يفسر الأمر بأنه لا يتعدى عملية تنظيمية أقول: إذن على من يتفاخر أن يتذكر ويعي انها عملية تنظيمية فقط وليس استبدال لهوية حقيقة بهوية زائفة وعليه أن يبقيها في سره ولا يجهر بها 
> "إذا بليتم فاستتروا"
> 
> أختى الغالية أم يوسف 
> بارك الله فيك


اختى الحبيبة (أوشا) ام محمد
الف شكر على مرورك الجميل وعلى رأيك
جزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## محارب صامت

لا للتباهى والفخر 
ولكن سؤالى ماذا ستفعلون اذا لم يعلن ذلك 
وعاش بينكم بدون هويه ولم تكتشفوه

----------


## قلب مصر

> لا للتباهى والفخر 
> ولكن سؤالى ماذا ستفعلون اذا لم يعلن ذلك 
> وعاش بينكم بدون هويه ولم تكتشفوه


اخى المحارب الصامت اهلا بك معنا
انا يا اخى الفاضل اعرف انهم قد يكونوا موجودين بينا ولا نعلمهم وينكرون هويتهم ، وهذا وارد جدا 
وهؤلاء لا يعنونى بأى شكل لأن الهدف الذى يستتروا من أجله هو أما أن يعرفوا أخبارنا ويكونوا متابعين لها
"وأخبارنا معروفة على الملأ ليس هناك جديد"
أما ان يكونوا بيننا ليثيروا مواضيع ما ويختبروا ردود افعالنا تجاهها ، وهذا أيضا وارد
وليتهم يفعلوا لكى يعرفوا آرائنا ومن نحن
ثالثا أنهم بيننا ليكونوا صداقات مع الشباب  ، وهذا وارد ايضا
ولكنى اعتقد أن الأمور لابد لها يوما من أن تتضح وهنا سيفهموا انه ليس لهم قائمة بيننا


أما موضوعى هنا هو الإعلان السافر عن الجنسية الإسرائيلية لعضو من اعضاء المنتدى
بكل ما يحمله من تحدى مستفز لمعتقداتنا وقيمنا ووجداننا كأنه اختبار لمدى لفرضية أمر واقع نقبله أو لا نقبله
واننا نقبله بييننا بكامل ارادتنا ومعرفتنا بهويته المعلنة وقبولنا لها
ونحن هنا يا أخى الفاضل نرفض هذا التصريح والشكل المعلن المستفز والوضع الخاطئ

ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت فى إجابة تساؤل حضرتك وأهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى
وشكرا

----------


## EGYPTIAN RAZOR

احتج على انضمام اى اسرائيلى الى المنتدى او اى ممن يعلن هذا او يتباهى به  

فانا لا ارحب بفلسطينى يتباهى بالجنسية الاسرائيلية 

وانا من اشد المعادين للطبيع

----------


## مروة دياب

لا..
لا أقبل بوجود أعضاء ينتمون إلى ذلك الكيان.
لكن هذا لا يعني عرب 48 أبدًا، عرب 48 هم فلسطينيون داخل ما يسمى بالخط الأخضر.. و هم أولاً و أخيرًا داخل أرضهم فلسطين.
أما اليهود فلا مكان لهم بيننا..
و إن تنكروا من هويتهم و دخلوا كأفراد عاديين، فأهلاً باعترافهم أن هويتهم المدعوة مصدر كراهية و تنفير منهم.
و وجودهم بيننا يحقق هدفًا لهم في دس الخلافات و إشعال النيران بين الأعضاء ليس إلا..
شكرًا لهذا الموضوع الهام

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*إلى من يـــُهـــِمــــُه الأمـــر
ولكــُل واحـــِد
 لـــِســـه قـــادر 
ع الــكــلام الحـــُر

طــــُول مــا إســرائــيــل
 لـيـهـا إســـم
فــوق الــخـــَريـــطـــَه
 بـــيـــنـــكــــِتـــِب
ويخـــُش مدارســنــَّا 
جــوه الـــفـــصـــول
بـــيـــن أوراق الكــُتــب
ولــيــهــا فـــوق أرضـــِنـــَّا 
عــَلـــم
وبـــِنـــعــلـــِم ولادنـــَّا يـــــِكـــتـــِبـــوهــــَّا
 بالقــَلم
وطــــول مـاصـــوت الحق كان مـــَحـــبــــوس
 وبــيــتــنــكـــِر
وطـــول ماحـــنـــا مـــش عـــايـــزيــــن 
نــِفـــتــِكـــِر
طــــَعــم الـــحـــيــاه
دايـــمـــآ هــايـــفـــضـــَل مـــُر
إلى من يـــُهـــِمــــُه الأمـــر

هـــاتـــِفـــضــَل صـــوره ف خـــيـــالــنــَّا
تــبــَكــيــنَّا على حالــنــَّا
صوره بـــَطــلـــهـــَّا كـــان صـــَبـــي
إســمـــُه على إســـم الـنــَبـي
نــادىَ عــَلــيــنـــَّا قــال مــَدد
نـادى عـــَلـــيـــنـــَّا يــارجـــال

مـــات مــــَقـــهــور الــوَلــد
يـاخــســاره يـابــلــد
ده أحــنـــَّا يــَدوبـــَك عـــدد

خــطــفــوه من بين إيــديـنـا
قـــَتـــلوه من ضــَعـــف فــيــنـــَّا
شـــُفــنـــَّا الظـــُلــم بـعـنـيـنـــَّا
والحال مابــقـــاش يـــِســـُر

ده كأن فــيــه ســَحـابـه
 فـوق ســَمــانـَّا غـــَيــمـــِت
خــَرجــُم تاني الديــابــه
 لمــَّا نـــجــومــنـــَّا ضــَلــِمــت
واما إخـــتـــَفــَى قـــَمــر الطــريــق
ضــَلــِت خـــَطــاوي الطـــِفــل ف العـــَتــمـــَه
ســــِكــتـــِت حـــكــاوي الـــعـــَدل والرحـــمـــه
جــــَفــــِت غـــــصـــــون
 مــــَحــــرومه فـــوق تــــراب الأرض تــــِكـــبـــَر
بـــــِكـــيــــِّت عـــــيــــون
 لا قــــادره تــــنــــام ولا تــــســـــهــــَر
عــــيـــون مــــشــــتـــاقـــه حــــيــــط الـــدار
ومــــشـــــتـــاقــــه لأهــــل وجـــــار
مـــــُناهــــَّا تـــــشــــوف
 تــــراب الأرض مـــــِتـــــحــــَرَر
ف قــــلـــب الـلــــيـــل هــــِلال نــــَوَّر
يـــــَوريـــنــــَّا الـــطـــَريـــق تـــانــي
لإمـــتـــىَ يـاقـــَلـــبـي هـانـــعـــانــي؟
وإمـــتـــى يـازمـــان هـــاتـــمــــُر
إلى من يـــُهـــِمــــُه الأمـــر

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## دكتور/ احمد

لما لا دعونا نقترب منهم اكثر نعرفهم نحاورهم لقد قتل بحثا افكارنا وعادتنا وكل شئا عنا منذ زمن طويل ونحن غافلون بدعوى المقاطعة

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> *إلى من يـــُهـــِمــــُه الأمـــر*
> *ولكــُل واحـــِد*
> *لـــِســـه قـــادر* 
> *ع الــكــلام الحـــُر*
> 
> *طــــُول مــا إســرائــيــل*
> *لـيـهـا إســـم*
> *فــوق الــخـــَريـــطـــَه*
> *بـــيـــنـــكــــِتـــِب*
> ...



*الى من يهمه الامر* 
*ولكل واحد* 
*لسه قادر* 
*ع الكلام الحر* 
*طول ما اسرائيل* 
*ليها اسم* 
*فوق الخريطه* 
*بينكتب* 
*راح يبكي كل شهـيد بدير ياسين* 
*وف بحر البقر* 
* راح تتقهر ام الشهــيدعلى ابنها * 
*اللي راح هدر*
*اصحى يامصري وفوق قوام دا * 
*حلمهم اكبر خطر* 
*داحلمهم حريتك نيلك وهرمك* 
*وخُد عِبر!!!* 
*اسف استاذ عصام لكن انا بضم صوتي لصوتك   وموافقك الرأي* 
*سلااااااااااااااااااااام* 
 :y:

----------


## عمرو صالح

> اهلا بيك يا أستاذ علاء كلام حضرتك كويس
>  بس الأشقاء اللى عايزين يحافظوا على هويتهم العربية 
> هل من الممكن ان يطلقوا على نفسهم اسرائيليين
> 
> دلوقتى ادارة المنتدى هل بتطلب باسبور اى عضو علشان تتأكد من جنسيته قبل قبوله عضو ؟؟؟ 
> دا طبعا ما بيحصلش !!! 
> يبقى من المفروض من الأعضاء دول انهم على الأقل يقولوا اللى حاسين بيه 
> وانهم فلسطينييين لأن احنا هنا مش فى محكمة بتطلب ورق رسمى فيتمسكوا بالورقة اللى معاهم ويفرحوا قوى ويقولوا اسرائيليين
> 
> ...


* برافوا يا ام يوسف قلتي المفيد*

----------


## قلب مصر

> احتج على انضمام اى اسرائيلى الى المنتدى او اى ممن يعلن هذا او يتباهى به  
> 
> فانا لا ارحب بفلسطينى يتباهى بالجنسية الاسرائيلية 
> 
> وانا من اشد المعادين للطبيع


اشكرك يا اخى الفاضل على المرور وابداء الرأى

----------


## قلب مصر

> لا..
> لا أقبل بوجود أعضاء ينتمون إلى ذلك الكيان.
> لكن هذا لا يعني عرب 48 أبدًا، عرب 48 هم فلسطينيون داخل ما يسمى بالخط الأخضر.. و هم أولاً و أخيرًا داخل أرضهم فلسطين.
> أما اليهود فلا مكان لهم بيننا..
> و إن تنكروا من هويتهم و دخلوا كأفراد عاديين، فأهلاً باعترافهم أن هويتهم المدعوة مصدر كراهية و تنفير منهم.
> و وجودهم بيننا يحقق هدفًا لهم في دس الخلافات و إشعال النيران بين الأعضاء ليس إلا..
> شكرًا لهذا الموضوع الهام


اختى الحبيبة مروة دياب
اشكرك على تواصلك الجميل
ويالفعل نحن ذكرنا هذا سابقا انه اهلا بكل عربى فى مصر يحمل هويته الحقيقية
ولنا الفخر ان نتعامل مع كل فلسطينى 48 الذين يفخرون بهويتهم الأصلية
وشكرا لكى

----------


## قلب مصر

> مـــات مــــَقـــهــور الــوَلــد
> يـاخــســاره يـابــلــد
> ده أحــنـــَّا يــَدوبـــَك عـــدد
> 
> خــطــفــوه من بين إيــديـنـا
> قـــَتـــلوه من ضــَعـــف فــيــنـــَّا
> شـــُفــنـــَّا الظـــُلــم بـعـنـيـنـــَّا
> والحال مابــقـــاش يـــِســـُر



الشاعر الرائع عصام علم الدين
شعر جميل يسمو بكل معانى الوطنية
اشكرك على إضافتك الرائعة من خلال الأبيات الجميلة

وتقبل منى فائق الاحترام والمودة

----------


## قلب مصر

> لما لا دعونا نقترب منهم اكثر نعرفهم نحاورهم لقد قتل بحثا افكارنا وعادتنا وكل شئا عنا منذ زمن طويل ونحن غافلون بدعوى المقاطعة



الدكتور احمد
اشكرك لابداء رايك ولمشاركتنا الاستفتاء
اهلا بك

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الى من يهمه الامر* 
> *ولكل واحد* 
> *لسه قادر* 
> *ع الكلام الحر* 
> *طول ما اسرائيل* 
> *ليها اسم* 
> *فوق الخريطه* 
> *بينكتب* 
> *راح يبكي كل شهـيد بدير ياسين* 
> ...




اخى الشاعر محمد العلاوى اشكرك على مداخلتك الجميلة وعلى شعرك الرائع
دمتم لمصر
شكرا

----------


## قلب مصر

> * برافوا يا ام يوسف قلتي المفيد*



اخى الفاضل عمرو صالح
 اشكرك على تواصلك الطيب وفهمك الواعى لما ارمى اليه واقصده

----------


## أم خالد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أولاً :- أنا لا أعترف أن هناك حاجة إسمها إسرائيل .. يوجد دولة محتلة ندعو الله صباح مساء أن تُحرر على أيدينا إسمها فلسطيـــــــــن الحبيبــــــــة .. ثم كيان غاصب محتل عنصرى إسمه الكيان الصهيونى .

ثانياً :- إغتصاب الأرض و تشريد أهلها لا يعنى أن نرضى و نستكين و نقول ده أمر واقع !! لاء ده و اقع لازم تغييره .

ثالثاً :- تطبيق قواعد المشاركة فى المنتدى لا يجوز لسارقى الأرض و قاتلى أهلها ..فاللص لا يكون له إلا القصاص.

----------


## ايمن الكندار

السلام انا لا اقبل ان يكون اسرائيلي في المنتدة 

وا امريكي النذال 

 ::cop::  سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام  ::cop::

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> أولاً :- أنا لا أعترف أن هناك حاجة إسمها إسرائيل .. يوجد دولة محتلة ندعو الله صباح مساء أن تُحرر على أيدينا إسمها فلسطيـــــــــن الحبيبــــــــة .. ثم كيان غاصب محتل عنصرى إسمه الكيان الصهيونى .
> 
> ثانياً :- إغتصاب الأرض و تشريد أهلها لا يعنى أن نرضى و نستكين و نقول ده أمر واقع !! لاء ده و اقع لازم تغييره .
> 
> ثالثاً :- تطبيق قواعد المشاركة فى المنتدى لا يجوز لسارقى الأرض و قاتلى أهلها ..فاللص لا يكون له إلا القصاص.


الأخت الفاضلة ام خالد
اهلا بيكى
فعلا يا اختى الحبيبة نحن ندعو الله ليل نهار ان تحرر فلسطين 
ويارب اجعل بكرة احسن من النهارده
باشكرك على المشاركة الرائعة
فى حفظ الله

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام انا لا اقبل ان يكون اسرائيلي في المنتدة 
> 
> وا امريكي النذال 
> 
>  سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


باشكرك يا ايمن
على مشاركتك وابداء الرأى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ما هو ميعاد إنتهاء هذا التصويت؟ ...*
*هل هو تصويت سيستمر إلى مالانهاية؟...*
*كل التصويتات لها نهاية محددة!..*
* واضح من أتجاه التصويت أن الأغلبية لا توافق على دخول الأسرائيليين للمنتدى ...*
*إذا ينفذ المنتدى رغبة الأغلبية و يقفل الموضوع و يروح لحاله ...*
*مصر أمامها مشاكل كثيرة أهم تحتاج لحلول و أيضا تحتاج للتثبيت فى لائحة الموضوعات فى القاعة...*
*هناك مقولة خبيثة تدور بين الناس تقول أنه هناك من يهمه إشغال بال المصريين أبناء مصر فى أمور و قضايا فرعية مثل القضية المنتهية منذ بداية التصويت!...*
*أفسحوا أماكن تثبيت المواضيع لقضايا أهم تمس حياة المواطن المصرى البسيط!*
*زوروا الموضوع التالى* 
*جمعية أبناء مصر....الحل فى أيدينا*

----------


## ابن البلد

يا جماعة المنتدى مفتوح للجميع 
ولكن في ظل قوانينه اللي مش مسموح لاي عضو مهما كانت جنسيته مخالفتها
سواء مصري - إسرائيلي - هندي - هولاندي - دنماركي
بلدنا نفسها مفتوحة للجميع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا جماعة المنتدى مفتوح للجميع 
> ولكن في ظل قوانينه اللي مش مسموح لاي عضو مهما كانت جنسيته مخالفتها
> سواء مصري - إسرائيلي - هندي - هولاندي - دنماركي
> بلدنا نفسها مفتوحة للجميع


* يا ابن البلد ...أنا بصراحة مش فاهم ... فهمنى أكتر شوية...هل معنى كلامكم أن قوانين المنتدى لا تمنع دخول الإسرائيليين؟ أو أى جنسية اخرى؟ ...إذا كان هذا صحيحا إذا لماذا هذا الموضوع مثبت من الأصل  ما نقفل الموضوع و نخفى على الخبر ماجور و نفسح المجال لتثبيت مواضيع أخرى أهم تساعد على تقدم بلدنا إلى الأمام بدلا من محلك سر  إياها و إلى الوراء مارش     *

----------


## mohamed_aly

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخت العزيزة شكرالهذا الاستفتاء وهذه المناقشات الشيقة
بالنسبة لرأيي فانا أقبل بمشاركة الاسرائليين علنيا سواء كانو عرب أو غير ذلك
لأن من قال انه اسرائيلي لا نحب أن يكون عربيا حتى ولو كان
أما كونهم يشاركون علنيا فهذا أفضل من أن يكونوا مشاركين بجنسية وهمية
فعدو صادق خير من صديق كاذب
اننا طيلة عمرنا ولا نعلم كيف يفكرون وفيما يعتقدون لكننا دوما نسمع انهم يخططون لكذا 
ويريدون ان يصلوا إلى كذا
فمن المهم ان نعلم منهم وبأنفسنا هذه الأمور
وليس معنى كلامي هذا ان نكون اصدقاء فنحن نعلم تاريخهم
فقط نعلم إلى أين  وصل تفكيرهم وتفكير شبابهم
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## Tiger Woman

المنتدى اسمه ابناء مصر  وده مش معناه انه بيضم المصريين لكن بيضم ابناء الدم الواحد العرب (مصرى كويتى سعودى وإن أختلفت الديانات احلامهم واحدة و افكارهم متقاربه ومهما خدتهم مشاغل الحياة بيخافوا على بعض يختلفوا اه لكن فى حاجة دايما هتجمعنا يمكن تكون الغيرة على دينا او بلدنا او ولادنا 
لكن  قولى بقى دول مشتركين معانا فى ايه 
انا بكلم كتير ليه من الاخر انا  عايزة اقول 
*لا*

----------


## قلب مصر

> يا جماعة المنتدى مفتوح للجميع 
> ولكن في ظل قوانينه اللي مش مسموح لاي عضو مهما كانت جنسيته مخالفتها
> سواء مصري - إسرائيلي - هندي - هولاندي - دنماركي
> بلدنا نفسها مفتوحة للجميع


اخى العزيز احمد ابن البلد
انا عارفة ان قوانين المنتدى مش بتمنع اى حد من المشاركة معانا او الانضمام لينا
بس احنا برده من حقنا نبدى وجهة نظرنا اذا ما لقينا شئ مضايقنا 
زى ان حد من الأعضاء يعلن امامنا وبكل حرية انه اسرائيلى احنا كمان بنعلنها وبكل حرية مش مستعدين للتطبيع او التعامل مع اعضاء اسرائيليين
وطبعا دى  وجهات نظر وزى ما حضرتك شفت 
اختلفت من عضو لآخر
شكرا يا ابن البلد

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخت العزيزة شكرالهذا الاستفتاء وهذه المناقشات الشيقة
> بالنسبة لرأيي فانا أقبل بمشاركة الاسرائليين علنيا سواء كانو عرب أو غير ذلك
> لأن من قال انه اسرائيلي لا نحب أن يكون عربيا حتى ولو كان
> أما كونهم يشاركون علنيا فهذا أفضل من أن يكونوا مشاركين بجنسية وهمية
> فعدو صادق خير من صديق كاذب
> اننا طيلة عمرنا ولا نعلم كيف يفكرون وفيما يعتقدون لكننا دوما نسمع انهم يخططون لكذا 
> ويريدون ان يصلوا إلى كذا
> فمن المهم ان نعلم منهم وبأنفسنا هذه الأمور
> ...


الأخ العزيز محمد على
شكرا على رأيك
واعتقد ان الرأى مفتوح للجميع وهى وجهات نظر فى النهاية
بس حضرتك انا فى كلامى كنت باتكلم عن حالات الاعلان الفج عن الجنسية الاسرائيلية وبهذا الشكل فى ظل مجتمع انسانى لا يتقبلها
وخصوصا ان الأفراد اللى اعلنوا عن هذا الأمر هم فى الأصل فلسطينيين
وصدقنى فى طرق كتير نعرف منها هذا المجتمع بدون الدخول فى مناقشات مباشرة مع افراد منه

----------


## قلب مصر

> المنتدى اسمه ابناء مصر  وده مش معناه انه بيضم المصريين لكن بيضم ابناء الدم الواحد العرب (مصرى كويتى سعودى وإن أختلفت الديانات احلامهم واحدة و افكارهم متقاربه ومهما خدتهم مشاغل الحياة بيخافوا على بعض يختلفوا اه لكن فى حاجة دايما هتجمعنا يمكن تكون الغيرة على دينا او بلدنا او ولادنا 
> لكن  قولى بقى دول مشتركين معانا فى ايه 
> انا بكلم كتير ليه من الاخر انا  عايزة اقول 
> *لا*


اختى العزيزة  Tiger Woman 
اهلا بيكى
شكرا على رأيك
وفعلا المنتدى مفتوح لكل العرب على جميبع انتمائتهم ولكل الجنسيات التانية زى ما ابن البلد قال
لكن احنا رأينا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ هو دا المهم

----------


## د. فيصل شوقى

كنت أتمنى أن لا أرى موضوع كهذا على منتدى مصر.  القضية ليست قضية قبول هؤلاء وأقصد هنا أحفاد القردة والخنازير لكن القضية هى أنهم بالفعل يصولون ويجلون على المنتديات العربية - ومنها منتدى مصر- كالبعوض الذى عاش فى مستنقع الفساد وأخذ ينشر جراثيمه على المنتديات العربية.

لقد عرفت وكشفت أكثرهم على تلك المنتديات ومن السهل ان نعرفهم من مقالاتهم وألفاظهم وأهدافهم وسوف أتوسع بشرح هذا أكثر قريبا إن شاء الله.

أريد أن أقول ما يلى:

1- عرب ال 48 سوف يعرفون بنفسهم ويشيرون إلى حقيقة أمرهم، وهم بالطبع  أهلنا تحت الإحتلال هذا إذا كانت مداخلاتهم صريحة وعربية قلباً وقالباً وليس عملاء لأحفاد القردة والخنازير.

2-  عرب ال 48 لن يقوموا بنشر دعايات لصالح تلك الشرذمة الخنزيرية.

3-  عرب ال 48 يجب أن يتداخلوا وبأسماؤهم الحقيقية وليست مجرد حروف وأرقام.

أمّا أحفاد القردة والخنازير فمن الممكن التحدث معهم بعد أن يغادروا كافة الارض المحتلة ويرجعوا من حيث أتوا.

يا اخوانى، خافوا ربكم وزينوا عملكم ولا تنسوا دماء أهلنا الشهداء والأبرياء التى سُفكت وتسفك كل يوم من قبل الصهيودية العالمية والأمريكية والإنجليزية والغرب "الديموقراطى" تحت اسم محاربة ما يسمونه بـ"الإرهاب" ولم يعد يخفى على أحد بأن الغرب كله هو رب الإرهاب القديم والحديث.

قبل الرضا بعملية التطبيع فكروا بما يلى:

1-  عملية التطبيع ما هى سوى الإستسلام وخراب البلدان وتدمير الكيان وقتل الإنسان.

2-  عملية التطبيع هى الرضا بالذل والهوان وسيطرة بنى قردان على مقدراتنا ومقدساتنا وأعراضنا وبلادنا.

3-  عملية التطبيع هى الخيانة العظمى لأرواح الشهداء ولأطفال المستقبل والأرض والبنيان.

4-  عملية التطبيع هى خيانة لله ورسوله ولكتابه ولدينه ولقد نهانا الله سبحانه وتعالى عن إتخاذ اليهود والنصارى حلفاء أو أولياء.

5-  كيف ستتم عملية التطبيع مع شعب خنزير وضيع لا يؤمن ولا يحترم رسولنا الكريم ولا يعترف بربنا العظيم وشعاره من النيل إلى الفرات حدودك يا بنى قردان...

6-  عملية التطبيع هى ضحك على الذقون وما أكثرها هذه الأيام....

مع تحياتى للشرفاء، وليخسأ بنى صيهون والصليبيون ومن يتحالف معهم من خونة وعملاء وحكام كفرة جهلة جبناء  سفهاء.

د. فيصل شوقى

----------


## serpentscorpion

أنا عندي كتير كلام بس البركة فيك ما قصرت ونحنا ما منقبل (بزبالة)البشر تسرح وتمرح على موقعنا الأسلامي الشريف و النضيف يوسخوه بأسمائهم المنحطة والدون وشكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا النص الوافي

----------


## أبو منار

أعلنها مدوية وبكل صراحة وبدون خوف أو خجل
لا للتطبيع بكل اشكاله
هم كانوا وما زالوا وسيبقوا اعدائنا مدى الدهر

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*السلام عليكم 
الحقيقة أنا أرفض التطبيع مع الأسرائلين تماماً ...... وأرفض أى علاقه لى بهم طالما هم محتلين لأراضينا ومعتدين على أهلنا 
من منهم يدخل منتدانا ويخفى جنسيته فهو نفسه مستعر منها وهذا لايهمنى أمره 
أما من يعلنها ويتباهى بها فهو مرفوض بيننا ولا علاقه لنا به واحسن له الخروج من المنتدى
أما من كان فلسطينى ويتباهى بأنه اسرائيلى فهذا أحقر النوعين ..... لعدم وجود اى انتماء عنه ..... وهو بذلك أجدر بألا اتعامل معه مهما كانت الظروف التى دعته لذلك ...... ولاأعتقد أن هذا النوع الأخير موجود بيننا أو يمكن موجود ولكنهم قليلون 
لا اعتقد ان هناك فلسطينى عربى مسلم ينسلخ من جلده إلى هذا الحد لالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
ممكن نجده بعيد عن القضية لا تهمه كثيراً لكنه يستعر من اسلامة وعروبته وووطنه ليس لهذا الحد 
واللى اعرفه ان عرب 48 معتزين بعروبتهم ومسببين لليهود صداع 
لااعرف أنا مثلكم ارفض التطبيع مع اليهود ولا اعاملهم ليس عنصرية ضدهم بصفة عامه ولكنهم معتدين ومحتلين لو خرجوا من اراضينا فهم مثلهم مثل غيرهم من أهل الكتاب لكنهم الأن اعداءنا
الحقيقة انتم بتفتحوا مواضيع جميلة ومفيدة تدعونا للتفكير ..... أشكر كم واشكر السيدة أم يوسف كاتبة الموضوووووووووع .*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*أسفة لتكرار المشاركة
وكيف احذف مشاركة مكررة*

----------


## قلب مصر

> كنت أتمنى أن لا أرى موضوع كهذا على منتدى مصر.  القضية ليست قضية قبول هؤلاء وأقصد هنا أحفاد القردة والخنازير لكن القضية هى أنهم بالفعل يصولون ويجلون على المنتديات العربية - ومنها منتدى مصر- كالبعوض الذى عاش فى مستنقع الفساد وأخذ ينشر جراثيمه على المنتديات العربية.
> 
> لقد عرفت وكشفت أكثرهم على تلك المنتديات ومن السهل ان نعرفهم من مقالاتهم وألفاظهم وأهدافهم وسوف أتوسع بشرح هذا أكثر قريبا إن شاء الله.


أهلا بيك يا دكتور فيصل
أولا باعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد
ثانيا  ليه يا دكتور فيصل مكونتش تحب تشوف موضوع زى دا على المنتديات
احنا لازم وفى كل مناسبة لا ننسى ونتذكر دائما افعالهم المشينة ونبدى رأينا تجاهم
واحنا منتظرين من حضرتك مواضيع رائعة تتوسع فيها بالشرح والاستفاضة بصدد هذا الموضوع
وشكرا على رأيك ومشاركتك

----------


## قلب مصر

أخى العزيز    serpentscorpion
شكرا لتواجدك معانا وابدائك للرأى

----------


## قلب مصر

الأخ الفاضل أبو منار
اشكرك لمجيئك ومشاركتنا الموضوع
وفعلا الكراهية بيننا وبينهم لن تمحيها الأيام 
حتى لو تركوا كل شبر فى الأرض العربية سيظلوا اعدائنا ليوم الدين
شكرا

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام عليكم 
> الحقيقة أنا أرفض التطبيع مع الأسرائلين تماماً ...... وأرفض أى علاقه لى بهم طالما هم محتلين لأراضينا ومعتدين على أهلنا 
> من منهم يدخل منتدانا ويخفى جنسيته فهو نفسه مستعر منها وهذا لايهمنى أمره 
> أما من يعلنها ويتباهى بها فهو مرفوض بيننا ولا علاقه لنا به واحسن له الخروج من المنتدى
> أما من كان فلسطينى ويتباهى بأنه اسرائيلى فهذا أحقر النوعين ..... لعدم وجود اى انتماء عنه ..... وهو بذلك أجدر بألا اتعامل معه مهما كانت الظروف التى دعته لذلك ...... ولاأعتقد أن هذا النوع الأخير موجود بيننا أو يمكن موجود ولكنهم قليلون 
> *


شكرا يا دعاء
على ابداء رأيك بالطريقة الجميلة دى

اهلا بيكى يا دعاء وبالنسبة لطريقة حذف المشاركات الكررة هى نفس الطريقة اللى اتبعتيها بالظبط انك تقومى بالتعديل وتحذفى الكلام المكتوب بداخل المشاركى مع تنويه ان المشاركة مكررة

باشكرك مرة تانية يا دعاء

----------


## M!RAMAR

_مش هقول اكتر من لا مقبلش اكيد وجود اى اسرائيلى فى المنتدى 
مش موافقه_

----------


## milly

اكيد لا 
لا اقبل بوجود االأسرائلين
ولا اقبل بالتطبيع معهم
ولا بالتعامل معهم لا من قريب ولا من بعيد
ولا اقبل ان اتعامل مع شخص يتعامل او يبرر لهم إطلاقا
وحتى لو تنازلوا عن ارض المسلمين مستحيل ان اتقبلهم 

وهل اقبل بالقوم الذي غضب الله عليهم ؟؟

----------


## خالد ابو يوسف

الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا لكم على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام والهام جدا وبعد
بالنسبة لموضوع عرب 48 يوجد بينهم من أخذ الجنسية الإسرائيلية قصرا ومنهم من أخذها طوعا.
ولكن الذي يعنينا في الموضوع حاجة مهمة, وهي من أخذ الجنسية قصرا 
وعلى فكرة هؤلاء يعانون معاناة شديدة من اليهود ومنهم من تدخله إسرائيل التجنيد قصرا ولكن لا يوضعون في مناطق الأحداث مثل الضفة وغزة لأن ليس لهم ولاء لإسرائيل  ولذلك  على أهلنا في أراضي 48 الذين يريدون الدخول أنه يدخل بجنسية فلسطينية حتى لايستفز الآخرين خصوصا الفلسطينيين وإحنا مش طالبين منه إعجاز و أنا على ثقة تامة من أنهم لا يدخلون بالجنسية الإسرائيلية  بها.
بالنسبة لموضوع الذي يتفاخر بالجنسية الإسرائيلية أنا أعارض تماما وبدون أي نقاش دخول أي شخص بجنسية إسرائيلية (بعد إذن إدارة المنتدى ) من قبل الجنسية الإسرائيلية وتفاخر بها ليس منا نشئ و من لبس بدلتهم العسكرية وركب دباباتهم فهو منهم وقتله أولا من قتلهم وذلك بسبب.
ليس هناك بيننا كفلسطينيين من هو غيور على دينه وأرضة ويقبل الجنسية الإسرائيلية راضيا إلا إذا كان مضطرا عندما يكون مضطرا لا يتفا خربها 

خلاصة القول الإسرائيليين أعداء لنا وليس أصدقاء ولا يسمح لهم بدخول مواقعنا والتحدث معنا ولكن من يدخل تحت أسم وهمي لن نذهب للبحث عنه, ولكن ياأخواني يجب أن لا نغفل عن قضية مهمة أيضا  وهي أن بعض الدول العربية (ولأريد أن أحدد احتراما لمشاعر من يغار على أرضه ودينه ) تقبل الجنسية الإسرائيلية عن الفلسطينية وهذا حدث فعلا .
وللعلم 
غالبا ما يكونون المتفاخرون بالجنسية الإسرائيلية من بدو السبع والدروز و اللقطاء جيش لحد ولقد حدث ذلك عندنا كثيرا وسوف أقول لكم مثال 
والله لقد رأينا في قطاع غزة في رفح تحديدا بعض الجنود الإسرائيليين وهم يهدمون المنازل في مخيم يبنا والبرازيل في ميعاد الصلاة ينزل من الدبابة ويصلي (أيصدق أحدكم ذلك ). وأنا مسئول عن كلامي .
أمثل هذا الشخص يدخل بيننا .


والسلام 
والشكر الجزيل لكم

----------


## summar

انا معنديش مانع.........مش هنحارب فى المنتدى يعنى ويغتصبو حقنا هنا كمان
لكنها فرصة نتعرف على طريقة تفكيرهم
ونوضح طبيعتنا ليهم
مظنش انها حاجة وحشة وجود اسرائليين فى المنتدى :f2:

----------


## رانيا عمر

لا اقبل 
دول ناس بيكرهونا احنا العرب اولا 
و المسلمين ثانيا 
و طريقة تفكيرهم معروفة للجميع 
تحياتي الاخت ام يوسف

----------


## محمد علم الدين

*أختى الفاضلة / قلب مصر

موضوعك جميل جدا وسؤالك مش غريب حدوثه

أنا أقبل بوجود أعضاء أسرائيلين فى المنتدى

وسوف أرحب بهم أيضا نفس الترحيب الذى يرحب به أى عضو جديد

فديننا دين كرم وسلام ليس دين كره وعداء

لعله عندما يدخل وسطنا يجد ما يساعده على الهداية

وعموما أنا ماشى بمدأ وهو أنى أتعامل مع كل مخلوق حتى لو كان أبليس

المهم أنى أعرف أنا عاوز أيه منه وهو عاوز أيه منى

وماعملش غير اللى مقتنع بيه واللى فيه الخير لى ولوطنى ولدينى

وهذا هو ملخص رأيى الشخصى

تحياتى

محمد*

----------


## بسكوتة

بسم الله  الرحمن  الرحيم

اولا  اود  ان  اشكرك  اختى  على  اثارة  هذا  الموضوع  المهم

اما  عن  رئى  فانا  لا  اقبل  بالاسرائليين  هنا  او  فى  اى  مكان اخر

 وانا  اتمنى  ان  يفتح  باب  للمناقشة  كيف  نستطيع  ان نصحح  صورة  الدين  الاسلامى  فى  العالم

وكيف  ندعو  اليه  بشكل  صحيح  وما دور كل  منا  فى  نقل  هذه  الصورة  للعالم

 صدقونى  هذا  هو  المهم  فى  الفترة  القادمة وهذا  ما  يحتاجه  الاسلام  مننا فى  هذا  الوقت

----------


## khaled2006

بصراحه كده المشكله مش في انهم دخلوا المنتدي ولا حتي دخلوا كاس العالم 
المشكله ان طيرانهم بيدخل كل الاجواء المحيطه بيه بما غيها مصر
المشكله في ان العساكر المصريين يضربوا بالنار علي الحدود ومحدش يتكلم
المشكله الاكبر الاكبر في انهم دخلوا المسجد الاقصي
فيا ريت بلاش نثور علي انهم دخلوا المنتدي يعني     ما احنا ياما سكتنا علي حاجات اكبر


                            ويا ريت لو هنعقطع عن اسرائيل النت بلاش ننسي نقطع الغاز الطبيعي و والاسمنت  
                         اللي بيبنوا بيه الجدار العازل

----------


## ايمن الكندار

لالا  لا اقبل

----------


## Meiro

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكى على طرحك للموضوع يا قلب مصر وانا مؤيده لوجوده لمعرفته ومعرفته طريقة تفكيره

----------


## قلب مصر

> _مش هقول اكتر من لا مقبلش اكيد وجود اى اسرائيلى فى المنتدى 
> مش موافقه_




فعلا يا ميرامار الحمد لله الأغلبية قالت عن رأيها وانها مش موافقة 
اشكرك لابداء رأيك فى التصويت

----------


## قلب مصر

> اكيد لا 
> لا اقبل بوجود االأسرائلين
> ولا اقبل بالتطبيع معهم
> ولا بالتعامل معهم لا من قريب ولا من بعيد
> ولا اقبل ان اتعامل مع شخص يتعامل او يبرر لهم إطلاقا
> وحتى لو تنازلوا عن ارض المسلمين مستحيل ان اتقبلهم 
> 
> وهل اقبل بالقوم الذي غضب الله عليهم ؟؟


فعلا يا امل 
انتى قلتى عما يجيش بنفس كل منا
واننا نرفض التطبيع والتعامل معهم
شكرا يا ميلى على مشاركتك فى التصويت

----------


## قلب مصر

> الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لكم على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام والهام جدا وبعد
> بالنسبة لموضوع عرب 48 يوجد بينهم من أخذ الجنسية الإسرائيلية قصرا ومنهم من أخذها طوعا.
> ولكن الذي يعنينا في الموضوع حاجة مهمة, وهي من أخذ الجنسية قصرا 
> وعلى فكرة هؤلاء يعانون معاناة شديدة من اليهود ومنهم من تدخله إسرائيل التجنيد قصرا ولكن لا يوضعون في مناطق الأحداث مثل الضفة وغزة لأن ليس لهم ولاء لإسرائيل  ولذلك  على أهلنا في أراضي 48 الذين يريدون الدخول أنه يدخل بجنسية فلسطينية حتى لايستفز الآخرين خصوصا الفلسطينيين وإحنا مش طالبين منه إعجاز و أنا على ثقة تامة من أنهم لا يدخلون بالجنسية الإسرائيلية  بها.
> بالنسبة لموضوع الذي يتفاخر بالجنسية الإسرائيلية أنا أعارض تماما وبدون أي نقاش دخول أي شخص بجنسية إسرائيلية (بعد إذن إدارة المنتدى ) من قبل الجنسية الإسرائيلية وتفاخر بها ليس منا نشئ و من لبس بدلتهم العسكرية وركب دباباتهم فهو منهم وقتله أولا من قتلهم وذلك بسبب.
> ...



خالد
انا كنت انتظر وبشدة رأى أحد من أهل فلسطين الذين نحترمهم
من يفاخرون ونفاخر معهم بأنهم من الأرض المحتلة التى سيأتى يوم بإذن الله وستتحرر على يد أبنائها المخلصين
أخى خالد انا بالفعل فى أشد الاستغربا ممن ذكرنهم والذين تم أخدم قصرا وعنوة لكى يخدموا فى الجيش الإسرائيلى وبعد ذلك نراهم يذبحون أهلهم وأخوانهم بزعم أنهم اصبحوا من خدام الجيش الإسرائيلى


وقفة مع كل من تسول له نفسه أن يذهب بعيدا عن أصوله وجذوره وينتمى لأعداءه حتى ولو بالقوة 

اشكرك يا خالد واتمنى دوام التواصل من خلال تفاعلك بالمنتدى

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا معنديش مانع.........مش هنحارب فى المنتدى يعنى ويغتصبو حقنا هنا كمان
> لكنها فرصة نتعرف على طريقة تفكيرهم
> ونوضح طبيعتنا ليهم
> مظنش انها حاجة وحشة وجود اسرائليين فى المنتدى


يسرا عدم قبولنا ليهم فى المنتدى ليس معناه انهم يغتصبوا حقوقنا
وبعدين يا يسرا طريقة تفكير ايه اللى عايزين نعرفها منهم عن طريق انضمامهم لينا
ماهى طريقة تفكيرهم معروفة ومدروسة الف الف مرة

مش هيا دى الطريقة اللى هنعرفهم بيها ويعرفونا بيها
دى طريقة مستفزة منهم لجس اتلنبض عن التطبيع مع الشباب العربى


شكرا يا يسرا على مشاركتك فى التصويت

----------


## قلب مصر

> لا اقبل 
> دول ناس بيكرهونا احنا العرب اولا 
> و المسلمين ثانيا 
> و طريقة تفكيرهم معروفة للجميع 
> تحياتي الاخت ام يوسف


فعلا يا رانيا طريقتهم معروفة للجميع مش محتاجة دراسة

وكرههم واضح وبين وطريقة انضمامهم ودخولهم لأى مكان بتبقى مدروسة ومحسوبة
وعارفين هما بيعملوا ايه وخطواتهم ايه وطريقة استقبال الشباب العربى معاهم ايه
اشكرك يا رانيا لمشاركتك فى التصويت

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أختى الفاضلة / قلب مصر
> 
> موضوعك جميل جدا وسؤالك مش غريب حدوثه
> 
> أنا أقبل بوجود أعضاء أسرائيلين فى المنتدى
> 
> وسوف أرحب بهم أيضا نفس الترحيب الذى يرحب به أى عضو جديد
> 
> فديننا دين كرم وسلام ليس دين كره وعداء
> ...


والله يا محمد هيا وجهات نظر
بس اللى انا شايفاه ان بالفعل ديننا دين كرم وسلام
بس دينا برضه بيحثنا على اننا منتعاملش مع أعدائنا 
لأن صدقنى هذه التعاملات التى قد يفسرها البعض على أنها ترحيب ومعرفة آراء الآخرين
هى تحمل بين طياتها الكثير من الخبث والخسة والندالة
صدقنى يا محمد ان قلت لك انى استغرب بالفعل وعذرا على هذا الاستغراب من أن أقلية من الشباب أيدت هذا التعامل مع الإسرائيليين
كنت اعتقد ان ثورة الشباب وحميتهم للدفاع عن وطنهم ودينهم وقدسهم المستباحة
قد تمنعهم عن القبول بهذا المبدأ بالتعامل

ولكن بالفعل قد تتضارب الأفكار وتختلف الآراء
وفى النهاية هذا الأختلاف لا يؤدى إلا إلى المزيد من المعرفة 

ونصيحة أخوية بالفعل لك من أخت تكبرك بالسن صدقنى يا محمد مبدأ تعاملك مع أى شخص حتى ولو كان أبليس قد يجر عليك الكثير من المصائب والويلات التى لم تكن تتخيلها وانت تفكر فى هذا التعامل
لأن أبليس وأعوانه لديهم القدرة على تغيير ما بالنفوس التى قبلت بالتعامل معهم بطرق لا نجهلها وعلمنا إياها ديننا الحنيف الذى اقر أيضا بمبدأ عدم التعامل مع أبليس بأى شكل من الأشكال حتى ولو من باب التعرف على أفكاره ومعرفة كيف يوحى للمسلمين بارتكاب المعاصى

اشكرك يا محمد على مشاركتك فى التصويت واتمنى ان تعيد النظر فى رأيك مرة أخرى

----------


## قلب مصر

> بسم الله  الرحمن  الرحيم
> 
> اولا  اود  ان  اشكرك  اختى  على  اثارة  هذا  الموضوع  المهم
> 
> اما  عن  رئى  فانا  لا  اقبل  بالاسرائليين  هنا  او  فى  اى  مكان اخر
> 
>  وانا  اتمنى  ان  يفتح  باب  للمناقشة  كيف  نستطيع  ان نصحح  صورة  الدين  الاسلامى  فى  العالم
> 
> وكيف  ندعو  اليه  بشكل  صحيح  وما دور كل  منا  فى  نقل  هذه  الصورة  للعالم
> ...



بسكوتة اهلا بيكى
اشكرك لإبداء رأيك ولتفهمك وجهة النظر الداعية إليه

واؤيدك الرأى فى فتح باب لمناقشة تصحيح صورة الدين الإسلامى أمام العالم بأكمله

لأن هذا ما يدعم طريقنا فى الفترة القادمة
وهو ما نطلبه من الجميع كى نوفر جهودنا فى التعامل مع المسائل الأخرى من قبيل التعرف على أفكار هذه الفئة ونولى اهتمامنا بهذه المسائل الهامة والحيوية المطلوبة مننا والتى من المؤكد أنه سيكون لنا دورا مهما وفعالا فيها إذا ما أحسنا من تفاعلنا ورغبتنا فى اظهار الدين الإسلامى بشكله الراقى والتحضر أمام العالم

----------


## قلب مصر

> بصراحه كده المشكله مش في انهم دخلوا المنتدي ولا حتي دخلوا كاس العالم 
> المشكله ان طيرانهم بيدخل كل الاجواء المحيطه بيه بما غيها مصر
> المشكله في ان العساكر المصريين يضربوا بالنار علي الحدود ومحدش يتكلم
> المشكله الاكبر الاكبر في انهم دخلوا المسجد الاقصي
> فيا ريت بلاش نثور علي انهم دخلوا المنتدي يعني     ما احنا ياما سكتنا علي حاجات اكبر
> 
> 
>                             ويا ريت لو هنعقطع عن اسرائيل النت بلاش ننسي نقطع الغاز الطبيعي و والاسمنت  
>                          اللي بيبنوا بيه الجدار العازل


خالد ايه يا عم الكلام الكبير دا
عارف يا خالد ايه الحل ان كل واحد فينا يبدأ بنفسه وما يقولش يعنى هو انا اللى هفير الكون
بالفعل لو كل واحد فينا آمن انه ممكن يغير الكون برأيه وارادته
ساعتها الطيران الإسرائيلى مش هيقدر يهوب ناحية سما مصر
وساعتها العساكر المصريين هما اللى هيضربوا مش هيصربوا ويوروحوا هدر
وساعتها هنقدر بتفاعنا مع بعض اننا نمنعهم من تدنيس الأقصى وكل شبر فى فلسطين
ولازم ثورتنا عليهم تكون فى كل مكان ومش عيب اننا نثور على تواجدهم فى المنتدى ما يمكن تكون دى البداية اللى تحمس الآخرين للتفاعل الإيجابى
ومفيش أى مبرر للسكوت يا خالد ولا زمان ولا دلوقتى 

انتوا الأمل انتوا والأجيال اللى جاية قرروا انكم ما تسكتوش وانتوا تلاقوا الدنيا كلها معاكم وواقفة جنبكم لأنكم فى النهاية اخواتنا وولادنا واللى بانيين عليكم امل كبير قوى قوى فى ان بكرة يتغير على ايديكم

----------


## قلب مصر

> لالا  لا اقبل


ايمن اهلا بيك مرة تانية
وشكرا لتفاعلك وتواصلك مع الموضوع

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لكى على طرحك للموضوع يا قلب مصر وانا مؤيده لوجوده لمعرفته ومعرفته طريقة تفكيره


ميرو اهلا بيكى

صدقينى يا ميرو فى طرق اخرى لمعرفته ومعرفة طرق تفكيره من غير ما نقبل وجوده معانا 
لأن معنى قبولنا لوجوده معانا دى بتعتبر أول درجة من درجات سلم القبول والخنوع والاستسلام 
واعلان فبولنا بشكل ضمنى لما فعله بنا فى الماضى ولما يفعله حاليا بالفلسطيننين وبالمسجد الإقصى
وانا من الناس اللى لا يمكن اقدر انسى الاسرائيليين عملوا ايه فى اهلنا فى الحروب اللى دخلناها معاهم ولا فى مقدساتنا اللى بيدنسوها كل يوم بجنودهم الأندال
اشكرك يا ميرو على مشاركتك فى التصويت

----------


## محمد مجدى محمد

[SIZE="5"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هل تسمحون بأن أبدى رأئي معكم ولكن أستمعوا لى بهدوء فى مسألة وجود أشخاص فى المنتدى يحملون الجنسية الإسرائيلية .أولا : يمكن لشخص أن يكون عربى ويحمل الجنسية مثل عرب 48 ، وبعض أعراب سيناء ( وللعلم فى سنة من السنوات الماضية قالت الحكومة الإسرائيلية بأنها تفخر بأن لها عضو فى مجلس الشعب المصرى يحمل الجنسية الإسرائيلية وتناولت صحف المعارضة هذا الموضوع بطرق كثيرة ولا أعتقد بأنكم لم تسمعوا عن هذا الرجل ) .
ــــ فى حالة الأول أنا مرحب به لأن الجنسية فرضت عليه لكى يبقى فى أرضه المسلوبة منه .
ــــ أما فى حالة الثانى فأنا على أستعداد قتله .ثانيا : يمكن لشخص أخر أن يكون لا يحمل الجنسية ولكنه يسعى لها ( هل تعلمون كم عدد الشباب المصرى المقيم بإسرائيل العدد كبير وأترككم تبحثون عنه ، ولكى يسافر يجب عليه أن يفعل طلب من طلبين الأول وهو إما الحصول على تأشيرة دخول من الأمن المصرى { ونسبة الحصول عليها بنسبة 2 % } أو أن يحصل على الجنسية لكى يستطيع الإقامة .ــــ وفى هذه الحالة سأطالب بمحاكمة من رباه لأنه لم يعلمه كيف يفرق بين الصواب والخطأ  ( وأرجو أن تقبلوا عذرى وأسفى مرة أخرى على ماكان بيننا سابقا فى الموضوع المشؤم ) الأخت / قلب مصر 
برجاء معرفة شئ وأعتبرى هذا الكلام بمثابة نصيحة من أخ :
هناك الكثير من أعضاء الحكومة التى تتحدث بأسمك فى داخل مصر وخارجها تطالب بالتطبيع مع الدولة العبرية وهذا التطبيع له أنواع كثيرة وسأذكر لكى بعضآ منها :
1[COLOR="Red"] ـ وجود سفارة لهم بجانب النيل ( مبتغاهم )
2 ـ هناك صخرة فى صحراء سيناء مكتوب عليها بالعربية والعبرية ( عائدون لها ) وروى لى الكلام أكثر من صديق أدى خدمة العسكرية فى سيناء .
3 ـ وجود شركة ملابس عالمية ولن أذكر أسمها موجودة بالمنطقة الصناعية بمدينة نصر وصاحب هذه الشركة يهودى إسرائيلى يدعى (مناحم) ومديرها يهودى هندى يدعى ( زالت ) ومديرها المالى مسلم مصرى ويدعى (محمد حليوة) والعاملين بها رجال ونساء مصريين .
4 ـ وجود مصنع تصنيع وإصلاح المعدات العسكرية فى مدينة 6 أكتوبر بالمنطقة الصناعية وهو على مساحة 3000 فدان وجميع من عليها يهود إسرائيليون ماعدا الحرس خارجها فهو من الأمن المصرى و السائقين مصريين أيضآ أما الحرس الداخلى فهم من الموساد وللعلم هذه الشركة لها سيارة مقطورة تسير على طريق 6 أكتوبر ـ الأسكندرية إلى ميناء الدخيلة وطرق 6 أكتوبر ـ الإسماعلية ومنها إلى ميناء بورسعيد وأعتقد إذا كان هناك أحد من الأعضاء كان أو مازال طالبآ فى جامعة 6 أكتوبر فمن المؤكد أنه رأى الموكب الذى تسير فيه وإذا لم تصادفه فاليسأل عنها 
وأكتفى بتلك المعلومات التى وعدتك بها يا أخت قلب مصر عندما قلت لكى بما أنى صحفى سأوضح لكم أشياء خفية عنكم .
وأرجو أن لا تكونوا قد مللتم منى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أبو منار

نشكرك اخي محمد مجدي على تلك المعلومات

----------


## الشمسى

اسرائلييييييييين 
استغفر الله العظيم

مش كفاية اخبارهم واخبار العرب الى متبهدلين من تحت راسهم على طوووووووول
وعايزينهم هنا كماااااااااااااااااااان

لا لا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش ناقصة

مش يمكن يجيوا فى الاخر ويقولو انهم هما الى انشاوا المنتدى
زى مقالو انهم هما الى بنوا الاهراماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
  الغاليه قلب مصر  اشكرك على الموضوع 
وانا ارفض وجود من يتباها بنسبه لهذه البلد  الشيطانيه 
التى تعثى فى الارض فساد ولكننى ارحب بعرب 48
من الفلسطنين 
ارفض التطبيع بشده 
اشكرك مره اخرى يا قلب مصر

----------


## nancy200

لا اقبل بوجود اسرتئلين فى المنتدى انا لااقبل بوجدهم على الاراضى العربيه فا مبالك المنتدى

----------


## عصام كابو

*لااااااااااااااااا انا غير موافق

هل لان الحكومة تقوم بالتطبيع........ و هل  لانه يوجد سفارة اسرائيلية بمصر معنى ذلك اننى اوافق على وجودهم

انا سوف ابدا بنفسى 

لا للاسرائيلين فى المنتدى

عفوا انا لا اقبل بوجود اسرائيلى فى منتدى يحمل اسم ابناء مصر*

----------


## WARDA**

لن اقبل ابدا بوجود هؤلاء الخنازير في هذا المنتدي----------------- :Evil 2:   :Evil 2:  

هم سبب كل المصائب من بداية الكون ولن ننسى مافعلوه بالمسلمين ابدا ابدا

اللهم أحصي اليهود عددا وأقتلهم بددا ولا تغادر منهم أحدا أنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## قلب مصر

محمد مجدى محمد

كل ما قلته اثبت لدى شكوكى ويقينى ولم ينفيه كما كنت تبتغى

لا احب سياسة جس النبض

فلن أقبل  بأى حال من الأحوال 

فلا ترهفوا أنفسكم

وستفهمون ما أريدكم أن تفهموه ولن يحدث العكس أبدا

----------


## قلب مصر

> اسرائلييييييييين 
> استغفر الله العظيم
> 
> مش كفاية اخبارهم واخبار العرب الى متبهدلين من تحت راسهم على طوووووووول
> وعايزينهم هنا كماااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> لا لا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش ناقصة
> 
> مش يمكن يجيوا فى الاخر ويقولو انهم هما الى انشاوا المنتدى
> زى مقالو انهم هما الى بنوا الاهراماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


شمسى فعلا احنا مش هنقبلهم 

ومتقلقش مش هيستجروا يقولوا أى حاجة على المنتدى

قاطعين لسانهم بدرى بدرى

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
>   الغاليه قلب مصر  اشكرك على الموضوع 
> وانا ارفض وجود من يتباها بنسبه لهذه البلد  الشيطانيه 
> التى تعثى فى الارض فساد ولكننى ارحب بعرب 48
> من الفلسطنين 
> ارفض التطبيع بشده 
> اشكرك مره اخرى يا قلب مصر


اهلا بيكى يا توتا توتى

القضية فعلا ان عرب 48 لهم حقوق كثيرة مهضومة

ولكن هذا لا ينفى عنهم أبدا انهم فلسطينيون 

وأيضا  من يريد ان يتبرأ من جنسيته الأصلية وينكرها ويتعامل على أنه إسرائيلى 

حتى لا يكون يخدع نفسه أو يخادع الآخرين فهذه حجة غير مقنعه

وهو غير مرحب به ولا وجود له بيننا

وانا معك أرفض التطبيع بكل صورة وأنواعه وتعاملاته 

وتنتابنى حالات من الدهشة الغريبة عندما أشاهد شبابا يقعون فى فخ التطبيع ويقبلون 

وهم غير مدركون للهدف الأساسى أو يدركون ولكن يتناسون 

شكرا يا توتا توتى

----------


## قلب مصر

> لا اقبل بوجود اسرتئلين فى المنتدى انا لااقبل بوجدهم على الاراضى العربيه فا مبالك المنتدى


فعلا يا نانسى الجميع تقريبا اتفق على هذا

اشكرك لحضورك ولمشاركتك فى التصويت

اهلا بك

----------


## قلب مصر

> *لااااااااااااااااا انا غير موافق
> 
> هل لان الحكومة تقوم بالتطبيع........ و هل  لانه يوجد سفارة اسرائيلية بمصر معنى ذلك اننى اوافق على وجودهم
> 
> انا سوف ابدا بنفسى 
> 
> لا للاسرائيلين فى المنتدى
> 
> عفوا انا لا اقبل بوجود اسرائيلى فى منتدى يحمل اسم ابناء مصر*



للأسف با دكتور عصام

اصبح هناك نوع من البشر يحاول ان يبرر لنفسه كل شيئ كى يكون هو فى النهاية الضحية والمظلوم

وللأسف هذا غير صحيح 

حتى الخيانة أصبح لها مبررات 

المبررات كلها مفروضة

ولن نكون أبدا برأيين كى نرضى ضميرنا ونكسب ماديا

هذا غير مجدى

إذا كانت الحكومة قامت بالتطبيع

فهذا شأنها الخاص بها

وغير ممثل لأرادتنا الحقيقية ولرأينا الحقيقى

اشكرك وأهلا بك

----------


## قلب مصر

> لن اقبل ابدا بوجود هؤلاء الخنازير في هذا المنتدي-----------------  
> 
> هم سبب كل المصائب من بداية الكون ولن ننسى مافعلوه بالمسلمين ابدا ابدا
> 
> اللهم أحصي اليهود عددا وأقتلهم بددا ولا تغادر منهم أحدا أنك على كل شيء قدير



أشاركك الدعاء أختى العزيزة وردة

وادعوها من قلبى ان يزيح هذه الغمة عنا جميعا يارب

يمهل ولا يهمل

اشكر مرورك العطر ومشاركتك التصويت  :f:

----------


## kalecoper

يهود ممكن لكن اسرائيليين لأ لأ لأ لأ لأ لأ لألأخر الشارع

و شكرا

----------


## سيد حسن

اولا انا اقبل بوجود ( يهود اسرائليين بالمنتدى ان كان الامر بيدنا نحن ) وهذا تصويتى .

والسبب : اولا لن نستطيع ان نتحكم بمتصفحى المنتدى والمسجلين ، ببساطة سيدخل اليهودى الاسرائيلى باسم عربى وسيخفى هويته فى المشاركات ،  ويمكنه احداث فتنة بين المشاركين بطرح موضوعات جدلية دون ان نشعر .

ثانيا : عندما يعطى القدرة على كشف هويته والدفاع عن اعتقاده نحونا ستكون المواجهة اسهل ومباشرة .

ثالثا : اشباع رغبة بعض المشاركين فى افراغ طاقة الرفض مع هذا اليهودى الاسرائيلى .

واخيرا نحن بطبعنا يجب ان نكون افضل بنى ادم فى الاخلاقيات والسلوك الانسانى حتى فى حالة تقرير الذنب على جنس من بنى ادم اتفق الجميع على انه مثير للمشاكل والفتن على سطح الارض وهم اليهود وننفذ صفة الجذب والدعوة بالحسنى لكل خلق الله .

والسلام

ملحوظة : انا ذكرت يهود اسرائيل للتفرقة بينهم وبين اخوتنا من عرب اسرائيل الذين يحملون جنسية الدولة العبرية .
2- اسلوب الاستفتاء هذا من ارقى الاساليب لقياس الاراء واتمنى ان تعمم تلك الثقافة على المصريين ، تعرفى يا مدام ام يوسف لو ان كل مسئول تم اختياره بهذه الطريقة الحضارية من اول مقرر الفصل فى المدرسة الى رئيس الجمهورية شكلنا هيكون ايه ؟ اكيد حاجة عظيمة .
ويا سلام لو يتم عالنت كده والنتيجة تتطلع فورا وننفذها ، وصدقينى انا فرحت جدا بيها رغم انى فى معسكر الاقلية اللى وافق على مشاركة اليهود الاسرائليين ولو نفذتو قرار الاغلبية لن اغضب وسالتزم به هذه هى الطريقة التى يستحقها الشعب المصرى فعلا هذه الايام ، ويا ريت تكون الدعوة منطلقة منك يا مدام ان كل مشارك لازم يحط فى مقالته استفتاء عشان نتربى على كده وناخد عليه فى حياتنا وتعلميه لاولادك كمان 

شكرا ليك جدا
وبالتوفيق

----------


## Hesham Osman

اقبل على ان يقول انه ليس اسرائيلي ولكنه من فلسطين المحتلة.

----------


## mmhsd

بالتأكيد لا نقبل، يعني نحن بنتحدث عن مقاطعة ونأتي بها .
وبالصراحة لن يخدموا قضيتنا ولن يقدموا بما هو خير للأمة الأسلامية.
وصدق قول الرسول " ما خلى يهودي بسلم إلا وحدثته نفسه عن قتله" هما ألغدر في دمهم .
والله لم ولن يحبوا المسلمين يوماً .
أخي لا تعول على وجودهم ، فهم أكيد في محل إفساد وأرباك للأخوة، أرجوا من أمراء المنتدى عدم أستيعابهم كي لا تحدث فتنة وأندساس وراء مشروعنا التربوي والنهضوي والثقافي والفكرى من أجل إعلام حر يحشد ويجند الهمم امام الدعاية الصهيونية المراد ترويجها.
أمام الجرائم التي ترتكب بحق شعوبنا العربية والإسلامية، أمام الصحوة النهضوية للشعوبنا ، دعونا من مشاركاتهم ، يكفينا اخ في العقيدة وى عشرة من ملة الكفر والألحاد.
تحياتي محمد

----------


## قلب مصر

اشكركم جميعا للتواصل مع الموضوع

واشكر كل آرائكم بالرغم من اختلاف وجهات النظر فى بعض المشاركات

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لا و لا و لا و لا
لا باسم دماء شهدائنا في 48 
و لا باسم شهدائنا في 56
و لا باسم شهدائنا في 67
و لا باسم ابطال و معوقي و شهداء 73
و لا باسم شهداء صابرا و شاتيلا
و لا باسم التقاوي المسرطنة من اسرائيل
و لا
ولا 
و لا
الاخت ام يوسف اهلا بعرب 48 الذين يقولون باننا نحمل الجنسية قهرا و قصرا
ام من يفتخر بها فمكانه مزبلة التاريخ لانه باع ارضه باع وطنه باع عرضه
دمتي بكل خير و دامت مواضيعك المثيرة للجدل و التي غالبا سوف تودي بنا الي ابو زعبل قريبا*

----------


## جورج جريس فرح

هل تقبلون بوجود أعضاء اسرائيليين فى المنتدى ؟
أى ذوى جنسية اسرائيلية معلنة.
هل المقصود حاملو الجنسية الإسرائيلية من العرب في إسرائيل؟ أم الإسرئيليون بوجه عام؟

فهو من الأصل يخاف ان يقول لأنه سيعلم انه لن يكون مصدر ترحيب.

القضية ليست قضية خوف.
نتمنى أن يفهم إخاوننا في البلاد العربية أننا لم نختر الجنسية الإسرائيلية حبًا وطواعية، بل أملاها علينا واقع الأحداث والزمن.
فنحن الصامدون فوق تراب هذا الوطن العزيز، منذ ستة أجيال، برغم ما نلقاه من تفرقة عنصرية، واعتبارنا مواطنين من الدرجة الثانية والثالثة، ما زلنا نعتبر أنفسنا فلسطينيي الأصل والمحتد، عربيي الحضارة والتراث والجرح والألم.
نعم، أحمل هوية أسرائيلية وجواز سفر إسرائيلي، فبدونهما لا أستطيع التنقل من مكان إلى آخر ولا حتى مبارحة البيت.  ويتم تسجيل أولادي يوم ولادتهم، في الدوائر الرسمية كإسرائليين، شئت هذا أم أبيت، لكن هذا لا يعني أني أعتنق السياسة والمبادئ الصهيونية والتوسعية على حساب شعبي وبني قومي.

"ولا أقبل بالتعامل مع الاسرائيليين ذوى الجنسية المعلنة فى المنتدى أو غير المنتدى بدون الدخول فى أى تفاصيل"
وأنا لا أدري ماذا كنتِ تقولين لو كنتِ مكاني!

----------


## قلب مصر

> *لا و لا و لا و لا
> لا باسم دماء شهدائنا في 48 
> و لا باسم شهدائنا في 56
> و لا باسم شهدائنا في 67
> و لا باسم ابطال و معوقي و شهداء 73
> و لا باسم شهداء صابرا و شاتيلا
> و لا باسم التقاوي المسرطنة من اسرائيل
> و لا
> ولا 
> ...



اتفق معك أخى العزيز معتز
فأخواننا من عرب 48 يعرفون قدرهم ومكاتنتهم لدينا طالما هم مجبورين قصرا على حمل هذه الهوية
مع اعتزازهم الكامل لكونهم فلسطينين
اشكرك ولا تقلق فأبو زعبل يأبى أن يستضيفنا لأنه مليئ ومكدس بالبشر على كل الأصناف 
يكفيهم انهم حولوا بيوتنا وعقولنا إلى أبى زعبل 
ولكننا نقاوم على قدر الحياة حتى نستعيد الحرية
اشكرك اخى العزيز

----------


## فلسطينيه فخوره

*تم ايقاف العضوة فلسطينية فخورة
لسوء الاسلوب واستخدام ألفاظ غير لائقة واللجوء الي التجريح المباشر
المشرف العام*

----------


## fls6nia

" اما بالنسبه لعرب48 فكل من قبل ان يحمل الجنسيه اليهوديه قد قبل في راىء ان يكون من كلاب اليهود لان اليهود لن يجعلوه في مرتبه اي يهودي اوربي بل سيجعلوه في مرتبه الكلاب لا ومليار لا  للحوار مع اليهود والتعامل والتطبع معهم لاخر رمق في روحي[/quote]


قبل ما اعطي تعليقي على هالرأي المحترم ! بحب اوضح للكل اني من فلسطينيو ال 48 واقول كل احترام لكل عضو كتب عنا بالخير ووضح مين نحنا فعلا والحمدلله الي في ناس فعلا فاهمي وحاسي بمدى معناتنا وعارفين الي جرى بالضبط وخلانا بهيك وضع .
برجع للاخ الكريم عبده نبيل , شوف يا محترم اولا الي كتبتو ان دل على شيئ فبيدل على ثقافتك المنعدمة وفهمك الطفولي والبدائي للامور , يا استاذ انتا نحنا اي جدودنا ولدوا بفلسطين وبقيوا بفلسطين وما نزحوا والحمدلله  وكلامك ممكن يكون صحيح لو نحنا طلعنا من دولتنا وروحنا على دولة اليهود وطلبنا نعيش عندهم بس الي حصل هون هوا العكس لانو نحنا كنا عايشين وحضرتهم الي احتلونا وفرضوا علينا نحمل هوية اسرائلية ثمن بقائنا بارضنا , وبكرر الحمدلله ان ما هربنا بالحرب لانو اللاجئين بالدول العربية عارفين شو يعني كلمة لاجئ وبيفتخروا فينا لانا بقينا بفلسطين وبقينا زي الشوكة بحلق اليهود . انتا الصراحة خليتني اضحك وانا اقرأ برأيك لانو نحنا اصلا مش طالبين يعاملونا زي يهودي اوروبي وعارفين وعايشين العنصرية بكل انواعها , هما الي فرضوا علينا هاي الجنسية لانو الحياة ما زالت مستمرة ومضطرين يكون معنا جنسية والمكتوب على الورق مش لازم يكون نفسو الي بالقلب وبالعقل ويا ريت حضرتك وحضرة اي حدا تاني غيرك عندو نفس هالرأي يحتفظ في لنفسوو او ازا بحب يتأكد يسأل يقرأ ويشوف اخبار مش من زمان كانت الحرب على لبنان ومعظم الصاوريخ الي انضربت على اسرائيل قتلت مواطنين من عرب ال 48 ولكن العرب هون ضل موقفهم مع نصر الله واتمنوا النصر لاله وكتير وسائل اعلام شددت على هالنقطة .
بالنهاية بحب اقول اني فخورة بكوني فلسطينية ومن فلسطينين ال 48 بالتحديد .

----------


## قلب مصر

الأستاذ الفاضل جورج جريس فرح

بداية أود أن أشكر حضرتك على تواصلك معنا فى هذا الموضوع الهام

حضرتك مشترك معنا فى المنتدى منذ ما يقرب من العامين واعتقد ان حضرتك فى خلال هذا الفترة لم تذكر قط انك اسرائيلى ولكنك وبكل فخر كنت تشدو بأنك من الفلسطينيين الشرفاء الذين نعتز بهم

إذا ماكنت حضرتك تفضلت بقراءة الموضوع من البداية لكنت أدركت سيدى الفاضل ان ما قصدته 
هو التفاخر بالجنسية الاسرائيلية من قبل من ينتمون إليها واعلانهم هذا وبكل فخر وبلا أى داعى لهذا الاعلان المستفز عن الهوية الإسرائيلية
حيث أن ما دعانى لكتابة هذا الموضوع تفضل عضوة من العضوات بالمنتدى إلى انشاء موضوع تتساؤل فيه عن جنسيات الأعضاء
وتعلن وبكل فخر فى بداية الموضوع انها اسرائيلية

ما المطلوب منا فى هذه الحالة ان نصفق لها وان نرعاها ونفتخر معها بإعلانها عن جنسيتها الإسرائيلية بالرغم من ان أحدا لم يطلب منها أبدا التعرف على هويتها 
وأنها كان من الممكن وبكل فخر أن تذكر أنها فلسطينية وحينها هل كنا سنطلب منها اثباتا لهويتها

ام المطلوب أن نفيقها ونعيدها إلى وضعها الحقيقى وأنها فلسطينية أبا عن جد 
وكون أنها تحمل الجنسية الاسرائيلية هذا لا يجبرها على الاعلان عن انها اسرائيلية
بل يجب عليها الفخر والتباهى بأنها ابنة لهذا الشعب المناضل الفلسطينى


ونأتى للإجابة على تساؤلات حضرتك




> هل المقصود حاملو الجنسية الإسرائيلية من العرب في إسرائيل؟ أم الإسرئيليون بوجه عام؟


المقصود من يتفاخرون بحملهم للجنسية الإسرائيلية وهم أصلا أبا عن جد فلسطينين ينتمون إلى فلسطين ولا يجبرون هنا على البوح بأنهم اسرائيلين حيث لم نطلب منهم أى اثبات لهويتهم 


> نعم، أحمل هوية أسرائيلية وجواز سفر إسرائيلي، فبدونهما لا أستطيع التنقل من مكان إلى آخر ولا حتى مبارحة البيت. ويتم تسجيل أولادي يوم ولادتهم، في الدوائر الرسمية كإسرائليين، شئت هذا أم أبيت، لكن هذا لا يعني أني أعتنق السياسة والمبادئ الصهيونية والتوسعية على حساب شعبي وبني قومي.



انظر أستاذى الفاضل لكماتك الرائعة 
فبالرغم من أنك تحمل الهوية الإسرائيلية إلا أنك تعتز وتفتخر بكونك فلسطينى وهذا ما أردت أن أوصله للجميع

الاعتزاز بقوميتنا وأنه ليس لأننا مجبويرين على حمل هوية أخرى أن نتفاخر بها ونعلتها على الملأ وننسى ما نحن عليه بالفعل ونعلن لكل من سألنا أو لم يسألنا أننا إسرائيليين

وحضرتك تذكر أنك تأبى القبول بالسياسيات والمبادئ الصهيونية الإسرائيلية
وهذا يدعنا بكل فخر نحترم حضرتك إلى أقصى مدى ونفتخر بك كما تفتخر أنت بهويتك الفلسطينية التى لا تحملها ولكنها موجودة فى كيانك 
وأنك تشمئز من الهوية الإسرائيلية المجبور على حملها ولا تعلنها على الملأ أنك اسرائيلى




> ولا أقبل بالتعامل مع الاسرائيليين ذوى الجنسية المعلنة فى المنتدى أو غير المنتدى بدون الدخول فى أى تفاصيل




نعم يا أستاذى الفاضل 
انا لا يشرفنى أن أتعامل مع أى اسرائيلى أو فلسطينى يعلن على الملأ أنه اسرائيلى 
ولكنى أكن عظيم الاحترام والتقدير لكل الفلسطينيين من أبناء عرب 48 ممن يحملون الجنسية الإسرائيلية قصرا واجبارا ويحملها عنهم أبنائهم
ولكن تظل قضيتهم القومية وهويتهم الداخلية فلسطينية وغير مطموسة أبدا

وها أنا دخلت فى التفاصيل وذكرت لحضرتك أسباب الموضوع الأصلية وأرجو أن أكون استطعت توصيل وجهة نظرى لحضرتك وفخرنا الدائم بوجودك معنا فى المنتدى 


وأسأل حضرتك سؤال فى نهاية الموضوع

هل حضرتك مجبر أن تعلن أنك اسرائيلى لأناس  لم يطلبوا منك هذا ؟

----------


## قلب مصر

الفلسطينية الفخورة

أود فى بداية حديثى معك أن أرحب بك معنا فى المنتدى 

انظرى أيتها الفلسطينية الفخورة يا ذات السبعة عشر ربيعا

فى ردى على طرحك سأتناول أكثر من زاوية




> لقد تعديتي حدودك يا أختي بطرح هذا الموضوع الذي يمس بشرف وكرامه وإنتماء الفلسطينيين داخل الخط الاخضر ( فلسطينيي48 )



هذا كلامك إذا كنتى قرأتى الموضوع من بدايته وأنا أشك بنسبة 100 % أنك قرأتيه 
لكنتى علمتى أيتها الصغيرة السن أننى أقيم هذا الموضوع لكم وليس عليكم
احمى هنا كرامتكم المذبوحة داخل الخط الأخضر حينما تعلن فتاة مثلك ولكنها ليست بفخرك لفلسطينيتك أنها اسرائيلية بدون أن يُطلب منها ذلك


أنا هنا من مصر ادافع على قدر ما أملك يا صغيرتى وقدر ما أملك هنا هو الكلام لأننا بالفعل لم نستطع فعل شيئ لكم وأنتم تجبرون على حمل هويات اسرائيلية وأنتم فى أصلكم وقلوبكم فلسطينيين نفتخر نحن قبلكم بهذا




> أولا وبصفتي فلسطينيه تعيش داخل الخط الاخضر أعتبر هذا الموضوع بمثابه إهانه وصفعه مؤلمه لي ولكل أبناء شعبي .... نحن أبناء فلسطين لا يشكك بقوميتنا وإنتمائنا الويل الويل لمن يقدم على ذلك ... فل تعلمي يا أختي أن إنتمائي وإنتماء أبناء شعبي للأمه العربيه عامه وللأمه الاسلاميه خاصه غير قابل للنقاش والمساومه ...



لماذا ايتها الفلسطينية الفخورة تعتبرى أن هذا الموضوع بمثابة إهانة وصفعة لكى
هل نحن من قمنا بإهانتكم عندما رفضنا إعلان واحدة منكم وبكل فخر أنها اسرائيلية
أم أننا حاولنا ألا نهينكم بذكرنا أنه لا يجب الإعلان يهذا الشكل السافر والغير مطلوب لهذه الهوية


من قال أننا نشكك بقوميتكم وانتمائكم بل منكم من هم يشككون ويأتون إلينا يعلنون أنهم اسرائيليين 


قبل أن تحاسبى يا أيتها الفلسطينية الفخورة حاسبى من جاءت إلينا لتفجعنا بأنها إسرائيلية فى حين أننا وبكل فخر نعتز بكم ونقدر ظروفكم ولم نطلب منكم حين اشتراككم فى المنتدى أن تقولوا أنكم اسرائيليين تحملون الهوية الإسرائيلية
بل نتعامل معكم كما أنتم وهو أنكم فلسطينيين مجبورين على حمل هوية وهمية لا تطمس من قوميتكم أبدا




> نحن من تمسكنا بأرضنا ونحن من دفع ثمن ذلك أرواحنا ودمائنا...في وقت نام فيه الضمير العربي واكتفوا العرب بلعب دور المشاهد المتعاطف أو اللا مبال



ونحن دفعنا معكم الدم والروح ودافعنا عنكم كثيرا ولم نتوانا عن دفاعنا عنكم بغض النظر عن موقف حكوماتنا 
وأنتم بالذات لم نلعب عمرنا معكم دور المتعاطف السلبى الذى لا يبال بشئ
وحروبنا مع عدوكم وعدونا معروفة فى التاريخ وذكرى شهدائنا ما زالت تدمى قلوبنا حتى الآن




> وحقيقه طرحك لهذا الموضوع إن دلت على شيء إنما تدل على جهلك وسذاجتك ويوجد الكثير من أمثالك للأسف ....






> لذلك لا يحق لك أن توجهي هذه الاتهامات بل أباءك وأجدادك هم أولى بذلك ... يكفي غباءا ... واحذري من طرح أفكار ومواضع غبيه كهذه



اعتقد انك بهذا الحديث تجاوزتى حدود الأدب مع من هم أكبر منك بعشرون عاما وقد يكونوا فى سن والدتك ولا يجوز لكى بأى حال من الأحوال إهانتهم أو إساءة الأدب معهم




انظرى يا صغيرتى 

إذا ما أحببتى أن تعلنى أنك اسرائيلية أنتى أو غيرك فلتعلنيها بعيدا عنا
فنحن لن نقبل هذا الاعلان السافر لهذه الهوية ولن نتهاون فى ذلك أبدا

أما إذا أحببتى أن تتعايشى معنا بقلبك وروحك الطاهرة التى تحمل الهوية والقومية الفلسطينية 

فأهلا بكى معنا ودائما لكى فى القلوب كل المحبة والتقدير

----------


## قلب مصر

انظرى ايتها الفلسطينية الفخورة

انتى لا زال لديك اصرار على اساءة الأدب 

وعدلتى فى كلامك وردك للأسوأ




> وأقول للجهله الذين يعتقدون بأن اليهود لديهم الرغبه بارتياد مواقع ومنتديات عربيه إو ان اليهود لديهم المقدره أصلا على التكلم باللغه العربيه أقول لهؤلاء الجهله الاغبياء كفى غباءا وسذاجه.
> ولا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله



انظرى يا أيتها الصغيرة 

ما كتبتبه إن دل على شيئ فيدل
على إنك للأسف لا تعلمين شيئ وتتصرفين بحماقة وتهور 
تجعلك تقذفين من أمامك بالحديث المتهور الغير معلوم عواقبه

هل عندك شك أيتها الفتاة الصغيرة أن الإسرائيليين يندسون فى المنتديات العربية والمصرية ويتحدثون أحسن منى ومنك العربية بطلاقة ويتحكمون فى حوارات كثيرة ويقلبون الحق بالباطل وأنتى لا تعلمين عنهم اى شيئ
إذا كان لديك شك 
فهذا يدل على أنك لا تفقهين أى شيئ
ولا ينبغى أن أتحاور مع أكثر من ذلك

----------


## قلب مصر

الأخت  fls6nia  ارحب بوجودك أنتى أيضا كعضوة جديدة معنا



> بحب اوضح للكل اني من فلسطينيو ال 48 واقول كل احترام لكل عضو كتب عنا بالخير ووضح مين نحنا فعلا والحمدلله الي في ناس فعلا فاهمي وحاسي بمدى معناتنا وعارفين الي جرى بالضبط وخلانا بهيك وضع .


ونحن نرحب بأعلانك الرائع أنك من عرب 48 

وأرجو أن تكونى قرأتى الموضوع كاملا حتى تتعرفى على كل وجهات النظر المطروحة فيه

وبأرجو أن يكون واضح لكى بأن كتابة هذا الموضوع هى تضامن منا معكم فيما أنتم فيه 
حتى لا ياتى السفهاء ويعلنون بكل بجاحة أن هويتهم اسرائيلية وينسون ماضيهم ويتفاخرون بما أجبروا عليه

ولتعلمى أيضا أننا نعرف جيدا أسباب ما أنتم فيه ومتعاطفون معكم إلى أقصى الحدود



> نحنا كنا عايشين وحضرتهم الي احتلونا وفرضوا علينا نحمل هوية اسرائلية ثمن بقائنا بارضنا , وبكرر الحمدلله ان ما هربنا بالحرب لانو اللاجئين بالدول العربية عارفين شو يعني كلمة لاجئ وبيفتخروا فينا لانا بقينا بفلسطين وبقينا زي الشوكة بحلق اليهود







> هما الي فرضوا علينا هاي الجنسية لانو الحياة ما زالت مستمرة ومضطرين يكون معنا جنسية والمكتوب على الورق مش لازم يكون نفسو الي بالقلب وبالعقل



هذه المقتطفات من ردك على نبيل عبده
ولكنى اقتبستها لكى أريكى ما الفرق بينك وبين من أعلنت بوضوح ان جنسيتها اسرائيلية

انظرى لكلمتك


> والمكتوب على الورق مش لازم يكون نفسو الي بالقلب وبالعقل


انتى قولتى هذ لأن فلسطين بقلبك وروحك وعقلك ولن تعلنى أبدا أمامنا وبفخر أنك تحملين جنسية من احتلوا بلادكم


> بالنهاية بحب اقول اني فخورة بكوني فلسطينية ومن فلسطينين ال 48 بالتحديد .



انظرى لما تقولين انه الاثبات الأروع لصحة كلامى 

اختى الفاضلة 
انا فخورة بك وليدوم لكى شعور الفخر واقولها لكى من قلبى 

شعورك بالانتماء والقومية لفلسطين
دعا بكى للفخر والتباهى أمامنا جميعا بأنك "فلسطينية من عرب 48 "
ولم يدعوك أبدا إلى القول بحقيقة الهوية الإسرائيلية التى تحملونها عنوة وقصرا

وهذا هو ما جعلنى أكتب هذا الموضوع لكى يتم انصاف الفلسطينيين العرب مما يحاول البعض من الصغار تشويههم به

اشكرك واتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## فلسطينيه فخوره

.........................

----------


## Hesham Osman

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.
يا عرب ان عدونا  ( اسرائيل و من يقفون خلفها ) ليسوا بأقوياء الا بضعفنا نحن, 
و هذا الضعف ما هو الا نتيجة عدم وقوفنا الأخ الى جانب أخيه و كذلك الأخت بجانب أختها.
لماذا نعاد بعضنا البعض اذا اختلفنا في الآراء.
انه شئ طبيعي أن أن تختلف آراءنا  و لكنه ليس طبيعي ان لا يحترم أحدنا الأخر.
أننا كعرب كثيرا ما خسرنا القضايا بسبب عدم أحترام الرآي الأخر. 
أن عدونا جمعيا هو عدوا واحدا،
 فلنتعاون سويا ضده.

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## بقايا رجل

*
أختي الفاضلة .. أم يوسف

أولا .. أود أن أحييك على طرح هذا الموضوع الجريء

ثانيا .. أود أن أضم صوتي إليكم .. في رفض كل من يفاخر بأنه إسرائيلي

ولا أظن أن هنالك فلسطينيا شريفا وحرا يقبل بأن يعلن للملأ أنه إسرائيلي وفقط

بالرغم من حمله لأوراق إسرائيلية .. أيا كانت هذه الأوراق

لسنا هنا بصدد التحقيق والتحقق من هويات وجنسية الأعضاء

ولكن ..

يختلف .. جدا .. أن أقول بأني إسرائيلي وهذه هي جنسيتي التي أعرفها

وبين أن أقول .. أنني فلسطيني .. أو من عرب 48 .. أو من فلسطين المحتلة

عندما يتجرأ البعض بالمفاخرة بالجنسية الإسرائيلية

فهو لا يتعدى أن يكون عميلا وخائنا لأمته

وعندما نضطر إلى التعامل مع الإسرائيليين .. فإننا نعترف بشكل أو بآخر بالكيان الصهيوني الغاصب

وهو .. لا وجود له .. ولا حقيقة

نعلم مايعانيه أهلنا في فلسطين المحتلة من ضغوط وإجراءات تعسفية .. 

وفي نظري هم لا يقلون قدرا أو منزلة عن المقاومين الحاملين للسلاح

فهم رغم القهر .. ورغم كل وسائل التطفيش .. لم يتركوا أرضهم .. ولم يتخلوا عن هويتهم

فهم فلسطينيون ... عرب

لست في صدد دخول سجالات هنا .. ولكنني مؤمن بأن النية من وراء إثارة هذا الموضوع

هي التضامن مع إخوتنا وأهلنا في فلسطين .. ولمساندتهم .. ولدعم صمودهم

فكيان إسرائيل .. كيان غاصب .. وغدة سرطانية تمت زراعتها في خاصرة العالم العربي

ولكنها .... إلى زوال ... إن شاء الله

فهويتنا الحقيقية التي يجب أن نفاخر بها وأن نعلنها على الأشهاد

هي تلك الهوية النابضة في قلوبنا .. والراسخة في عقولنا .. والمتغلغلة في وجداننا

ويجب علينا أن لا ننسى

أن هنالك ممن هم يحملون جنسية عربية على الورق .. هم صهاينة حتى النخاع

وكما يقولون ... made in U.S.A


إخوتي .. أخواتي

لنجعل شعارنا هنا ... نلتقي .. كي نرتقي

وكلنا في خندق واحد .. مهما اختلفت الآراء

فاختلافنا .. لا يفسد للود قضية

وتحياتي للجميع .. واعذروني عن إطالتي*

----------


## fls6nia

اهلا فيكي وميرسي الك يا ام يوسف على الترحيب مع اني رح اكون عضوة فكسانة لولا هالموضوع الي بخصنا بشكل شخصي ما كنت اعطيت تعقيب 
انا فاهمي قصدك ودوافعك لطرح هاد الموضوع بس برد الاخت الفلسطينة فخورة كان قصدها طريقة طرحك للموضوع ولو قرينا اول مشاركة الك بهاد الموضوع بنلاحظ انو في فرق كبير بين حاليا وبين كيف بدأتي الموضوع وهاد شيئ حلو انو الانسان يسال و يستفسر ويفهم ويغير وجهة نظرته للامور ازا كانت خاطئة .
بتمنا اني وصلت فكرة كويسة عن بلدي واهلي وبالتوفيق لاليك .

----------


## فلسطينيه فخوره

...............................

----------


## قلب مصر

> لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.
> يا عرب ان عدونا  ( اسرائيل و من يقفون خلفها ) ليسوا بأقوياء الا بضعفنا نحن, 
> و هذا الضعف ما هو الا نتيجة عدم وقوفنا الأخ الى جانب أخيه و كذلك الأخت بجانب أختها.
> لماذا نعاد بعضنا البعض اذا اختلفنا في الآراء.
> انه شئ طبيعي أن أن تختلف آراءنا  و لكنه ليس طبيعي ان لا يحترم أحدنا الأخر.
> أننا كعرب كثيرا ما خسرنا القضايا بسبب عدم أحترام الرآي الأخر. 
> أن عدونا جمعيا هو عدوا واحدا،
>  فلنتعاون سويا ضده.



اخى العزيز أستاذ هشام عثمان
للأسف يجد الإنسان نفسه فى كثير من الأحيان محاطا بالكثير من الأطفال الذين لم يفقهوا الدنيا ويخبروها 

ويأتون وبكل استعجال يقذفون حمم بركانية من أفواهم تجعلهم يلبسون الحق بالباطل

وللأسف يا أخى الفاضل انا لن استدرج لكى أرد على هؤلاء الأطفال الذين قرأت كتب وخبرت الحياة بعدد أيام عمرهم 
ولن احاورهم حتى يفقهوا الدنيا جيدا ويعلموا الوضع الذى هم فيه ومن معهم ومن عليهم

اشكرك لكلماتك الطيبة فنحن جميعنا فى خندق واحد وقضيتنا واحدة ولا يستطيع أيا من كان أن يخرجنا من هذه القضية المصيرية للعرب أجمعين

ويبدو أنهم يريدون منا أن نقبل وبكل سهولة أن نخسر قضية أخرى من قضايانا كعرب
نتيجة للاستفزازات المتواصلة التى يلحقونها بنا

ولكن صدقنى أنا اصبحت لا اعير هذه الاستفزازات أى شيئ لأن المصلحة القومية تفرض علينا ان نتغاضى عن هذه التراهات اللفظية 

اشكرك أخى جزيل الشكر

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> أختي الفاضلة .. أم يوسف
> 
> أولا .. أود أن أحييك على طرح هذا الموضوع الجريء
> 
> ثانيا .. أود أن أضم صوتي إليكم .. في رفض كل من يفاخر بأنه إسرائيلي
> 
> ولا أظن أن هنالك فلسطينيا شريفا وحرا يقبل بأن يعلن للملأ أنه إسرائيلي وفقط
> 
> ...




أخى العزيز 

اقتبست كلامك كله 

لأن حضرتك أوجزت به كل ما أريد أن أقوله

وصدقنى أخى العزيز

من يرى قبولنا للاعلان بالجنسية الإسرائيلية أنه شيئ لا هو عيب أو حرام 

وأننا يجب علينا أن نقبل هذا ونرضاه من أناس لم نطلب منهم أى تحقيق للشخصية حين قبلناهم فى المنتدى

فهؤلاء لا يجب الاستمرار فى محاورتهم لأنها نوع من مضيعة للعقل والوقت والتفكير

اشكرك لكل كلماتك التى إن دلت على شيئ فأنما تدل على وعى بما نحن محاطون به من أخطار وأنه لا يجب الوقوف مكتوفى الإيدى أمام هذه الأخطار وتجاهلها والمرور بجوارها وكأن شيئ لم يحدث

----------


## فلسطينيه فخوره

.............................

----------


## قلب مصر

> اهلا فيكي وميرسي الك يا ام يوسف على الترحيب مع اني رح اكون عضوة فكسانة لولا هالموضوع الي بخصنا بشكل شخصي ما كنت اعطيت تعقيب 
> انا فاهمي قصدك ودوافعك لطرح هاد الموضوع بس برد الاخت الفلسطينة فخورة كان قصدها طريقة طرحك للموضوع ولو قرينا اول مشاركة الك بهاد الموضوع بنلاحظ انو في فرق كبير بين حاليا وبين كيف بدأتي الموضوع وهاد شيئ حلو انو الانسان يسال و يستفسر ويفهم ويغير وجهة نظرته للامور ازا كانت خاطئة .
> بتمنا اني وصلت فكرة كويسة عن بلدي واهلي وبالتوفيق لاليك .


أهلا بيكى يا fls6nia

وعلى فكرة أنا رايى فيكم لم يتعير ولن يتغير أنا بحترمكم جدا وبقدر معانتكم الصعبة داخل الحزام الأخضر
وصعب عليا جدا أنى ارى واحدة منكم تقول على نفسها أنها اسرائيلية بعد كل اللى بيحصل

ولكن الست تتفقين معى فى أن الحوار يجب أن يكون حوارا محترما 
وأنه يجب ألا يفسد الاختلاف فى الرأى جو الحوار ويقحم فيه ألفاظا وعبارات لا تتفق مع أدب الحوار

اشكرك لتواصلك معنا فى الحوار 
وأنتى بالفعل فخر لكل بنات فلسطين وخير سفيرة لقضيتكم

----------


## قلب مصر

أسهل شيئ على الإنسان أن يتلفظ بألفاظ جارحة وأن يسب ويلعن من هم أمامه

ولكن الشيئ الصعب هو أن يتحكم الإنسان فى نفسه ولسانه وأن يكبح جماح عصبيته وألا يرد على من شتموه وسبوه

اشكرك ايتها الفلسطينية الفخورة

على أنك منحتينى  قدرا من القوة استطعت بها كبح جماح النفس والغضب امام كلماتك 
التى اعتقد أنها لم تستفز أحدا غيرك

----------


## Hesham Osman

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
منذ حوالي 3 سنوات كنت عضوا في أحد المنتديات العربيه و بعد عضوية دامت 
حوالي سنة قررت ترك هذا المنتدى وذلك للأسلوب الغير لائق في التعبير عن الرأي.
انا لا أرى  للأسف الشديد أي اختلاف بين ما يحدث الأن في طريقة التعبير عن 
الرأي ( حتي و لو افترض ان المعبر عن رأيه محقا ) وبين ما حدث آنذاك في 
المنتدى السابق.
ان للحديث وللتعبير عن الرأي آدابهم التي وجب علينا جميعا أن  نلتزم بها.
وعلى رأي المثل: 
الأدب فضلوه على العلم.

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## atefhelal

*الأخت العزيزة الفاضلة قلب مصر

رغم ظروفى وغيابى المؤقت عن القاعة إلا أنى أتابع موضوعك ، لأنه قد كشف لى ولغيرى قناع بعض الخبثاء المندسين ..

وإن كانوا (أقصد الصهاينة الأمريكان) قد أدخلوا بعض النخبة الضالة المنافقة ومعهم بعض من تاه وتشرذم من شباب الأمة بيت طاعتهم .. فإنهم لن يتمكنون من إدخال إرادة الأحرار بمصر وبلاد العرب بيت طاعتهم هذا .. 

لاتهتمى بالشتائم والسباب ، فليس عندهم مايقولونه بعد أن أعجزتهم إرادة رجل حر بلبنان وسحب مع رجاله رءوسهم تحت أقدامه .. ولم يبقى أمامهم بعد أن عجزوا أمامه سوى الفتنة والخبث والشتائم .. للك الله يابلاد العرب ولك مع الله وعلى دينه وهدايته شبابك الحر المؤمن الذى فتح الله له أبواب الوعى والإيمان  ..

أكره جدا من يعلن ببجاحة أنه إسرائيلى .. فعداءنا لإسرائيل منذ زرعت نفسها كسرطان بيننا ليس عملية بلهاء .*

----------


## عبدوضو

التفريق بين اليهودي والإسرائيلي ضروري جدا.فالإسرائيلي هو هذا الذي جاء من اصقاع الدنيا يغتصب ويعتدي ويسرق ووو.بينما فيه كثير من اليهود الذين لا يعترفون بوجود هذا الكيان الغاصب أصلا وهؤلاء لا بد من استيعابهم والإستفادة من جهدهم إزالة هذا الكيان البغيض.

----------


## نوده حمدى

نوده :: 

والله ياأحبابى أنا عندى رد كتير على ما قرأت ولكن 

أنا أحترم وجهة نظركم ربنا يخليكم 

أنا أرفض أن يكون مصاصين دماء بيننا دلوقتى عرب 48 حلوين وغلابه  وعلى العموم 

صدقونى والله العظيم كلهم من وعاء واحد والفاسق مع الجيد هايكون زيه

وبعدين يعنى مشركنا فى أرضنا رغم أنفنا جايين يشركونا فى المنتد ى كمان

أنا بعتبر منتدى أبناء مصر بيتى الكبير ولا أود أن أدخلهم بيتى يوما أبدا

يسبونا فى حالنا هما عمرهم ماهايتعدلوا الى يوم الدين كما قال رب العالمين

السلام على أهل السلام

تذكروا على الاقل الطفل محمد الضره وغيره الكثير والله حرام

----------


## ehab98

السلام عليكم
أختي وأخواني الاعزاء

الموضوع شائك للدرجة الحادة
لكن سأتكلم معكي بكل صراجه ووضوح

نعم قبل بوجود اعضاء اسرائيليين بل وأصدقاء أيضا
و ذلك
يكون لي زميل او عضو او اخ في هذا المنتدي اسرائيلي بل ويهودي ايضا
طالما كان هذا الشخص مسالما مؤدبا عاقلا مثقفا فأهلا وسهلا به
لماذا اقول ذلك
نحن امام فجوة كبيره بيننا وبينهم وللأسف يقول الناس ان علينا قتلهم
قال تعالي (وقاتلوا الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا ان الله لا يحب المعتدين)

وايضا لأبين للعالم سماحة الدين الاسلامي وشموخه وانه يحترم حتي عدوه
طالما كان مسالما مستأمنا داخل الامة الاسلامية

واقول ذلك ايضا لماذا
عندما نكون اصدقاء سنطرح القضايا الفلسطنية ولبنان وغيرها من القضايا ومن الممكن  ان تجعله يقتنع بهدوء شديد وتجعله يخرج بمظاهرات ونداءات ضد حكومته الاسرائيليه  ويسقطها ويقول لا للحرب
وبهذا نكون ضربنا اعداءنا في العمق
ألم نري سماحة نبينا وتعامله مع الاعداء واليهود؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين كلمة جهاد ليست دم في المقام الاول
وانما جهاد اي تقدم علمي وتكنولوجي واجتهاد بالمال والثقافة والاداب

وفي النهاية اقول للاعضاء الاسرائليين اهلا وسهلا بكم طالما التزمتم بشروط المنتدي 
وشكرا للمنتدي الكريم واعضائه الكرام
أخوكم ايهاب

----------


## بنت العروبة

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالا

لن اقبل باسرائيلي او بيهودى
فى البداية احب اوضح امر ممكن انة يكون ملتبس عند بعض الاعضاء اغلبهم يعتقد ان اليهود بعد ما كانوا جماعة واحدة مؤمنة باليهودية جزء منهم اراد الشر و اصبحوا هؤلاء هم الاسرائيلين او الصهينة كما يقال عليهم و كونوا الكيان الصهيونى 
لكن العكس هو ما قد حدث 
اسم بنى اسرائيل يسبق اسم اليهود سموا بة منذ سمى سيدنا يعقوب بن اسحاق بن ابراهيم بهذا الاسم (اسرائيل) فى القصة المشهورة التى وردت بالتوراة و لكن للاسف هى قصة لا تخلوا من العناصر الاسطورية المهينى للالة القصة من الاجزاء المحرفة و لكن التسمية صحيحة فقد وردت فى القران و لكن بدون تعليل 

و هذا يعنى ان من قال انى ارفض الاسرائلين رفض بدورة اليهود لانهم من بنى اسرائيل 
و من يقول ان اليهود المتمسكين بالشريعة اليهودية لا ضرر منهم فقد اخطاء هو الاخر حتى و لو كان خصص اليهود المتدينين
قال تعالى فى كتابة العزيز( لتجدن اشد الناس عداوة للذين امنوا اليهود و الذين اشركوا )
و قد طردهم الرسول من المدينة لطبعهم الغادر و الماكر و اللئيم
و اضف الى ذلك ان التوراة الان محرفة بقدر كبير فقد حذف منها ما حذف و اضيف اليها ما اضيف كل هذا من اجل خدمة الاطماع الاستعمارية و الخطة الصهيونية اللعينة 

اما اخوننا العرب فى فلسطين فهم اخوه بلا شك 
فلسطينين نحن مثلهم 
رغم ان الكلام لا يفيد لكن قلوبنا معهم 
و دعائنا اليهم لا ينتهى 
فرج اللة عنهم كربهم و همهم و اعانهم الله

اسفة لأطالة
وتقبلوا  خالص تحياتى

----------


## نوده حمدى

لو سمحت يا أيهاب أحب أوضحلك شئ بسيط انهم عمرهم مايكونوا مسالمين أبدااااا

لآن عمرهم ما يرضوا عننا ألا بتباع ملتهم كما قال رب العالمين الذى يعلم السر والعلانية

واحنا فى حالنا مقتلناش حد وبعدين أنت تعرف ألانسان من عنيه مش من كلامه لآن 

طبعهم الخيانه لكل واحد رأيه

----------


## نوده حمدى

لو سمحت يا أيهاب أحب أوضحلك شئ بسيط انهم عمرهم مايكونوا مسالمين أبدااااا

لآن عمرهم ما يرضوا عننا ألا بتباع ملتهم كما قال رب العالمين الذى يعلم السر والعلانية

واحنا فى حالنا مقتلناش حد وبعدين أنت تعرف ألانسان من عنيه مش من كلامه لآن 

طبعهم الخيانه لكل واحد رأيه

----------


## raaaaad

اخوانى و اخواتى . انا اوافق سوئ من اسرائيل او امريكا او من اى  دولة فى العالم سوئ جنسية فقط او ووطن ايضاً . ان المونتدى ساحة للحوار و النقاش  دون تجريح و ليس ساحة قتال او قطعة من ارض وطننا الحبيب . وما دومنا قادرين على مناقشتهم فلما لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SinBadAlive

مساء الخير
بداية إننى أحمل أطنانا من الشتائم التى وصفنى بها الصهاينة المسيطرين على معظم الفورام الأمريكية التى دخلتها وكتبت فيها آرائى حتى الآن. أعتقد أن هناك مثقفين إسرائيليين جادين فى رغبتهم فى سلام بين العرب وإسرائيل، ولكن ماهى نسبتهم؟ لآيزيدون عن 5 % من مثقفى إسرائيل، والباقى إما مهووس دينيا أو متعصب عنصريا، وإذا سمحتم لهذه النوعية التى تتوعدنا بالقتل والتدمير بالظهور فى هذا المنتدى، فسأرحل عنه، كفانى ماألقاه فى الفورام الأمريكية منهم، ويصبرنى أن أجد واحد أو إثنين أمريكيين على الأكثر يتعاطفون معى والباقى خايف ومرعوب من الإرهاب الصهيونى فى صورته الثقافية. لكم قراركم ولى قرارى. طبتن مساءا.

----------


## سابرينا

*لا اقبل بوجود اسرائلين فى المنتدى فنحن منتدى ابناء مصر 
والساده الافاضل الذين يرحبون بعرب48 ويقولون انهم أجبروا على الجنسية
الاسرائلية فأقل شئ الا يعلنوها ويكتفى بذكر انهم عرب برافو بسنت   
بس مين العضو الجرئ ده اللى داخل يقول انه اسرائيلى 0
انا بعد كده هبص فى الملف الشخصى للعضو احسن ابص الاقى نفسه رده على موضوع ليه*

----------


## SaD BirD

لا طبعا مش موافق...
وهما هايدخلوا يهببوا ايه على دماغهم...الله يحرقهم...
مش كفايا مشاركنا فى الأرض كمان هايشاركونا فى المنتدى
ربنايستر ومايشاركونا بيوتنا وده طبعا مستحيل...........

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الأخت العزيزة الفاضلة قلب مصر
> 
> رغم ظروفى وغيابى المؤقت عن القاعة إلا أنى أتابع موضوعك ، لأنه قد كشف لى ولغيرى قناع بعض الخبثاء المندسين ..
> 
> وإن كانوا (أقصد الصهاينة الأمريكان) قد أدخلوا بعض النخبة الضالة المنافقة ومعهم بعض من تاه وتشرذم من شباب الأمة بيت طاعتهم .. فإنهم لن يتمكنون من إدخال إرادة الأحرار بمصر وبلاد العرب بيت طاعتهم هذا .. 
> 
> لاتهتمى بالشتائم والسباب ، فليس عندهم مايقولونه بعد أن أعجزتهم إرادة رجل حر بلبنان وسحب مع رجاله رءوسهم تحت أقدامه .. ولم يبقى أمامهم بعد أن عجزوا أمامه سوى الفتنة والخبث والشتائم .. للك الله يابلاد العرب ولك مع الله وعلى دينه وهدايته شبابك الحر المؤمن الذى فتح الله له أبواب الوعى والإيمان  ..
> 
> أكره جدا من يعلن ببجاحة أنه إسرائيلى .. فعداءنا لإسرائيل منذ زرعت نفسها كسرطان بيننا ليس عملية بلهاء .*


ربنا يبارك لك يارب يا أستاذ عاطف
فأنت بالفعل أبانا وأخانا الكبير
أثق برأيك دوما واراه صحيحا 
لذا ليس لى تعقيب على ما قد حدث سابقا اكثر مما حضرتك علقت
إلا اعتقادى اليقينى بما قلته حضرتك من أنهم أيدى الأمريكان والصهاينة والمندسة بداخل المنتديات المصرية على وجه الخصوص لتبث سمومهم من أفكار وألفاظ
أشكرك أستاذى الفاضل على سعة صدرك لما حدث وسيحدث فى هذا الموضوع الذى أراه نقطة فاصلة فى حسم الكثير من المرادفات التى يحاولون ان نعتاد عليها 
ويجب علينا محاربتها بكل ما أوتينا حتى لو تأذينا نفسيا مما نلقاه من محاورات غير مجدية (لإحباط همتنا وعزيمتنا) من بعض الأشخاص المندسين
الف شكر أستاذى العزيز

----------


## قلب مصر

> التفريق بين اليهودي والإسرائيلي ضروري جدا.فالإسرائيلي هو هذا الذي جاء من اصقاع الدنيا يغتصب ويعتدي ويسرق ووو.بينما فيه كثير من اليهود الذين لا يعترفون بوجود هذا الكيان الغاصب أصلا وهؤلاء لا بد من استيعابهم والإستفادة من جهدهم إزالة هذا الكيان البغيض.


اخى الفاضل اعتذر مبدأيا عن تأخيرى فى الرد عليك
ولكنى لا اتفق معك فى أن هناك فرق 
فكلهم فى النهاية أصبحوا اسرائيليين ينتمون لإسرائيل
واليهود الموجودن فى الخارج اصبح انتمائهم أيضا لإسرائيل بحكم أشياء كثيرة
ولا امل من استيعابهم وبناء جسور من الأحلام الوهمية على أنهم مستعدون لأن يكونوا منصفين لأن هذا لن يحدث
اشكرك الف شكر

----------


## قلب مصر

> نوده
> 
> والله ياأحبابى أنا عندى رد كتير على ما قرأت ولكن 
> 
> أنا أحترم وجهة نظركم ربنا يخليكم 
> 
> أنا أرفض أن يكون مصاصين دماء بيننا دلوقتى عرب 48 حلوين وغلابه  وعلى العموم 
> 
> صدقونى والله العظيم كلهم من وعاء واحد والفاسق مع الجيد هايكون زيه
> ...


أهلا بيكى يا نودة
لا هو فى فرق بين عرب 48 الذين يحملون الجنسية الاسرئايلية قسرا وبين الاسرائيليين عموما
ولكن هؤلاء العرب 48 لا يجب عليهم حين الانضمام إلينا أن يلوحوا ولو من بعيد بجنسيتهم الرسمية لأنها بالفعل غير مطلوبة منهم
وكما رأيتى من نتيجة الاستفتاء هناك الكثيرين يرفضون انضمام الأعضاء الأسرائيليين ذوى الجنسية المعلنة معنا
لأننا بالفعل سنظل أبناء مصر وأبناء العرب

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم
> أختي وأخواني الاعزاء
> 
> الموضوع شائك للدرجة الحادة
> لكن سأتكلم معكي بكل صراجه ووضوح
> 
> نعم قبل بوجود اعضاء اسرائيليين بل وأصدقاء أيضا
> و ذلك
> يكون لي زميل او عضو او اخ في هذا المنتدي اسرائيلي بل ويهودي ايضا
> ...



أختلافى كبير أستاذ ايهاب مع رأيك
ولن أكرره ثانية فإذا حضرتك تابعت  الموضوع والآراء من البداية ستعرف رأينا ورأى الجميع
واختلاف وجهات النظر المتداول
ولكن ما أعلمه يقينا
أننا لا يمكن أن يكون بيننا وبينهم أى سلام حتى لو أبرمت آلاف الاتفاقيات والعهود والمواثيق 
فهم أول ممزقيها ولنا فى قرآننا العظة والدليل
أهلا بك مع كل الاختلاف فى الرأى
فهذا لن يفسد أبدا أطار الود والاحترام المتبادل

----------


## قلب مصر

> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> لن اقبل باسرائيلي او بيهودى
> فى البداية احب اوضح امر ممكن انة يكون ملتبس عند بعض الاعضاء اغلبهم يعتقد ان اليهود بعد ما كانوا جماعة واحدة مؤمنة باليهودية جزء منهم اراد الشر و اصبحوا هؤلاء هم الاسرائيلين او الصهينة كما يقال عليهم و كونوا الكيان الصهيونى 
> لكن العكس هو ما قد حدث 
> اسم بنى اسرائيل يسبق اسم اليهود سموا بة منذ سمى سيدنا يعقوب بن اسحاق بن ابراهيم بهذا الاسم (اسرائيل) فى القصة المشهورة التى وردت بالتوراة و لكن للاسف هى قصة لا تخلوا من العناصر الاسطورية المهينى للالة القصة من الاجزاء المحرفة و لكن التسمية صحيحة فقد وردت فى القران و لكن بدون تعليل 
> 
> و هذا يعنى ان من قال انى ارفض الاسرائلين رفض بدورة اليهود لانهم من بنى اسرائيل 
> و من يقول ان اليهود المتمسكين بالشريعة اليهودية لا ضرر منهم فقد اخطاء هو الاخر حتى و لو كان خصص اليهود المتدينين
> ...


أهلا بيكى يا بنت العروبة
أحنا كلنا متفقين عند نفس المبدأ ما عدا قلة قليلة من الآراء الأخرى
علشان كدة بقولها معاكى برضه لا لا لا
ومافيش أى إطالة فى الموضوع 
بالعكس أشكرك لإبداء وجهة نظرك الرائعة

----------


## قلب مصر

> اخوانى و اخواتى . انا اوافق سوئ من اسرائيل او امريكا او من اى  دولة فى العالم سوئ جنسية فقط او ووطن ايضاً . ان المونتدى ساحة للحوار و النقاش  دون تجريح و ليس ساحة قتال او قطعة من ارض وطننا الحبيب . وما دومنا قادرين على مناقشتهم فلما لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علامات استفهام كثيرة ولكتها ليست بمعضلة عن الفهم
نحن نرفض يا raaaaad
ارفضها بأسم كل شهدائنا وكل مصابينا وكل من بذلوا قطرة دم وعرق لآرواء أرضنا الطاهرة
لتطهيرها منهم
وليس على سبيل الكوميديا لمناقشتهم فى ساحات حوار المنتدى

----------


## قلب مصر

> مساء الخير
> بداية إننى أحمل أطنانا من الشتائم التى وصفنى بها الصهاينة المسيطرين على معظم الفورام الأمريكية التى دخلتها وكتبت فيها آرائى حتى الآن. أعتقد أن هناك مثقفين إسرائيليين جادين فى رغبتهم فى سلام بين العرب وإسرائيل، ولكن ماهى نسبتهم؟ لآيزيدون عن 5 % من مثقفى إسرائيل، والباقى إما مهووس دينيا أو متعصب عنصريا، وإذا سمحتم لهذه النوعية التى تتوعدنا بالقتل والتدمير بالظهور فى هذا المنتدى، فسأرحل عنه، كفانى ماألقاه فى الفورام الأمريكية منهم، ويصبرنى أن أجد واحد أو إثنين أمريكيين على الأكثر يتعاطفون معى والباقى خايف ومرعوب من الإرهاب الصهيونى فى صورته الثقافية. لكم قراركم ولى قرارى. طبتن مساءا.


مساء النور أستاذى الفاضل السندباد

انا أعتقد مع حضرتك ان من يحاول الانضمام بالجنسية الاسرائيلية أو من يدارونها أيضا هم من نسبة المتعصبين والمهوسين دينيا
ونحن بالطبع لا نقبلهم بيننا والأسباب كثيرة ومعروفة وتم طرحها من قبل
وإذا ما رأيت حضرتك نسبة الاستفتاء ستعرف أننا بشبه أجماع ذكرنا رأينا فى عدم قبولهم بيننا

أهلا بيك معانا أستاذ سندباد

----------


## قلب مصر

> *لا اقبل بوجود اسرائلين فى المنتدى فنحن منتدى ابناء مصر 
> والساده الافاضل الذين يرحبون بعرب48 ويقولون انهم أجبروا على الجنسية
> الاسرائلية فأقل شئ الا يعلنوها ويكتفى بذكر انهم عرب برافو بسنت   
> بس مين العضو الجرئ ده اللى داخل يقول انه اسرائيلى 0
> انا بعد كده هبص فى الملف الشخصى للعضو احسن ابص الاقى نفسه رده على موضوع ليه*


سابرينا  أهلا بك وشكرا لمشاركتك معانا الموضوع والاستفتاء 
كلنا اتفقنا على هذا الرأى أختى الحبيبة وأن عرب 48 على راسنا من فوق بجنسيتهم الأصلية الفلسطينية وليست الرسمية المأخوذة بالإجبار 

وعلى فكرة انا ام يوسف مش بسنت الجميلة

----------


## قلب مصر

> لا طبعا مش موافق...
> وهما هايدخلوا يهببوا ايه على دماغهم...الله يحرقهم...
> مش كفايا مشاركنا فى الأرض كمان هايشاركونا فى المنتدى
> ربنايستر ومايشاركونا بيوتنا وده طبعا مستحيل...........


أهلا بيك ساد بيرد
انا مقدرة أحاسيسك 
لأن بالفعل ما تقوله الآن شعرت بيه عند علمى بهذا الموضوع أول مرة
الف شكر لمشاركتنا الموضوع والاستفتاء

----------


## SinBadAlive

السادة والسيدات
بالمصادفة عثرت على فورام أمريكى مزدحم بالراغبين فى المشاركة بآرائهم، كل دقيقة تتغير الصفحة الرئيسة بتعليقات المشاركين ، وحدث هذا منذ حوالى إسبوعين، وأكتب فيه يوميا، وآخر تعليق على ماأكتبه كان بالأمس:
لماذا لاتكتب فى فورام "إسلامى" بدلا من إضاعة وقتك هنا فى تقديم صورة طيبة ومسالمة عن الإنسان المسلم؟ إنكم كلكم  إرهابيين مهما حاولت من خداعنا. هذا التعليق جاء من شخص شديد الكراهية للإسلام والمسلمين وبعد فشله فى جرجرتى لتبادل الشتائم معه كما يفعل معى.  وبعد أن تأملته توصلت الى إعتباره مؤشر فى صالح الهدف من مجهودى فى ذلك الفورام. أقول لنفسى، معى اللغة، معى قرائات مكثفة فى التارخ والأنثروبولوجى، ومعى خبرة بالحياة الأمريكية، فلإبقى بذلك الفورام حتى لاينفرد به الصهايبة، لربما أكون وسيلة لعرض الحقائق للمحايديين
أتمنى ممن يجيدون اللغة الإنجليزية من زيارة الموقع لربما شاركوا معى فى التصدى لزيف الصهاينة، وأشارك بنفس إسمى الموجود هنا.
www.topix.net/forum

----------


## عبدوضو

> مساء الخير
> بداية إننى أحمل أطنانا من الشتائم التى وصفنى بها الصهاينة المسيطرين على معظم الفورام الأمريكية التى دخلتها وكتبت فيها آرائى حتى الآن. أعتقد أن هناك مثقفين إسرائيليين جادين فى رغبتهم فى سلام بين العرب وإسرائيل، ولكن ماهى نسبتهم؟ لآيزيدون عن 5 % من مثقفى إسرائيل، والباقى إما مهووس دينيا أو متعصب عنصريا، وإذا سمحتم لهذه النوعية التى تتوعدنا بالقتل والتدمير بالظهور فى هذا المنتدى، فسأرحل عنه، كفانى ماألقاه فى الفورام الأمريكية منهم، ويصبرنى أن أجد واحد أو إثنين أمريكيين على الأكثر يتعاطفون معى والباقى خايف ومرعوب من الإرهاب الصهيونى فى صورته الثقافية. لكم قراركم ولى قرارى. طبتن مساءا.


لا تحزن يا عزيزي فلست وحدك. إنه نفس الشيء في المنتديات الفرنسية يضاف اليهم من باعوا عرضهم وشرفهم ودينهم ورجولتهم ممن يسمون أنفسهم بالنيرين العرب والمسلمين وهم أسوأ من طينة ابليس. لا تسمع ابدا منطق او حكمة وانما تحامل لا يستند إلى حجة.
ولكن لله الحمد نرد لهم الصاع صاعين. خاصة عندما نلحق ذلك بصور ارهابهم.
يمكنك ان تستعين بهذه الروابط.
http://www.httsat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=28876
http://www.halturnershow.com/IsraeliAtrocities.html
http://palestine.over-blog.net/album-100912.html

----------


## SinBadAlive

أستاذ عبدو
مساء الخير
فرنسيتى شحيحة لدرجة لاتمكنى من الكتابة فى الفورام الفرنسية، لاأعرف متى تنتهى الحملة المسعورة الحالية المحرضة على التهجم ومحاربة الإسلام، وهل من الحكمة أن نرد ونحاول توضيح وجهة النظر المعارضة لما يكتبه الصهاينة، أم نتركهم بلا رد أو معارضة لربما تكون وجهة النظر الواحدة مدعاة للملل؟!!
أستاذ عبدو
بينما تعانى سيادتك فى الفورام الفرنسية، وأعانى أنا فى الفورام الأمريكية، أجد فى صحيفة "الوفد" اليوم 21/!! وزير مصرى للثقافة فاروق حسنى يضربنا من الداخل فى موضوع الحجاب، يعنى كما لو أن سيادته لايحس بنا ولايعيش معنا ولايعرف ما يحدث فى هذا العالم من حملة منظمة تهاجمنا علنا فى أعز ما نملكه القرآن الكريم وتطالب بتجريده من كل ما لايعجبهم، وتطالب بإحتلال بلاد المسلمين لفرض ما يراه الغرب مناسبا له، فهل مثل هذا الإنسان الذى يتجاهل المخاطر التى يعيشها شعبه يصلح للبقاء وزيرا؟؟؟؟  حتى لو أن إنتمائه للغرب ويستمد نفوذه من الغرب، فلماذا التحدى؟ ثم نلوم الشباب المتهور الذى قد يلجأ للعنف للرد على غدر الوزير؟
بصراحة نحن فى زمن إنكسار وهزيمة وهوان لم تتعرض له أمة الإسلام فى أى زمن من تاريخها الذى تعدى 1427 عاما، وكأننا إنسخطنا الى أمة قزمية تستدعى أعدائها للإنقضاض عليها؟!!!!
آسف لتفريغ شحنة قرفى من هذا الوزير، وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التى يستفز فيها مشاعرنا، فقد سبق أن سئل عى الزواج وكان رده: إمرأة واجدة لاتكفى، وثقافة شعبنا تقول: إذا بليتم فإستتروا، وإذا كنت عاصيا فلا تتباهى بالمعصية علنا حتى لاتنشر الرذيلة، وربنا لايسامحك ياأيها الوزير المراهق.

----------


## قلب مصر

أستاذ سندباد / أستاذ عبدو
فى اعتقادى الشخصى ان اشتراك أيا منا فى أى منتديات امريكية كانت أو يهودية أو فرنسية
سيكون 
بنفس الشعور الذى نشعره تجاه أن أحدا منهم يشترك معنا
وهو الشعور بالازدراء وأنهم غير مرغوبين بالمرة وأن رأيهم محجر عليه مسبقا قبل أن يتفوهوا به حتى ولو كان مقنعا بالدرجة الكافية

اخوتى الأعزاء اعتقد ان ما نحمله للإسرائيليين فى قلوبنا لا يقل عن ما يحملوه فى قلوبهم نحونا
ولذا فأن ما بيننا سيظل على الدوام بهذا الشكل ولن يتغير
تحياتى لكم
مع كل علمى بأن ما تفعلونه فى هذه المنتديات الأجنبية يذهب أدراج الرياح
أرجو أن تبثوا ثقافتكم وروحكم الجميلة هنا كى يستفيد منها أبناء منتداكم المصرى الذين يتوسمون فيكم خيرا ويرجون منكم النصح والاسترشاد

----------


## عبدوضو

الأخ sinbadAlive 
إن من في الداخل لا يختلف عمن في الخارج وقد بين رب العزة فيهم حكمه.
ياايها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى اولياء بعضهم اولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم.
فهل بعد هذا تقول منا؟
اما الأخت أم يوسف 
لا يا عزيزتي لن يذهب ما نفعله ادراج الرياح بإذن الله وما تدخل بعضهم في بعض الأحيان إلى جانبنا إلا دليل على أننا نحقق شيئا. يجب أن لا نترك لهم الميدان بدعوى ان ليس هناك فائدة. بكلمة وبصورة وبحجة يمكن ان نتقدم لأن معنا الله وهم معهم الشيطان فنحن نعتمد على الأقوى.
وتأكدي انه لا ييأس من روح الله من وثق بالله.
تحياتي الأخوية لكما.

----------


## أبو منار

> السلام عليكم
> أختي وأخواني الاعزاء
> 
> الموضوع شائك للدرجة الحادة
> لكن سأتكلم معكي بكل صراجه ووضوح
> 
> نعم قبل بوجود اعضاء اسرائيليين بل وأصدقاء أيضا
> و ذلك
> يكون لي زميل او عضو او اخ في هذا المنتدي اسرائيلي بل ويهودي ايضا
> ...


عزيزي أيهاب
ما هذا التناقض الذي يشمل مواضيعك
ففي أمور الحجاب والنقاب كان رأيك أن نتطرق للمواضيع الأهم وهي مجابهة اليهود كما تقول
والأن هم احبابك وأصدقائك بالله عليك ما هذا التناقض الذي نعيش فيه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام حسين

لا اقبل باليهود فى المنتدى 
شكرا ليكى قلب مصر

----------


## atefhelal

*من بين المهمات الرئيسية لنظام التعليم في اسرائيل السعي الى زراعة بذور الخوف من  الآخرين في عقول النشء وترسيخ عناصر الكراهية والحقد في وجدانهم... وتنمية روح العداء للعرب وتشويه صورتهم لدى الجيل الإسرائيلي الحالي والأجيال التالية ، وأصبحت التربية العنصرية تسيطر على العقلية الإسرائيلية قادة وشعباً وثمة حرص على ترسيخها للأجيال المتعاقبة ، وهذا يبطل  الزعم الإسرائيلي برغبته في إقامة السلام العادل الشامل في المنطقة. . وإن كان القادة العرب قد قبلوا بمبدأ التسوية والسلام فى إدارة الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى ، وتحولت سلوكياتهم إلى السكون التام وإيقاف أى صورة من صور مقاومة الإرهاب الصهيونى ، بل وأحيانا شجب أى مقاومة لهذا الإرهاب الوحشى ، فذلك لأن طموحاتهم الشخصية لم تعد تعبر إطلاقا عن طموحات شعوبهم المقهورة ، ولم يعد يعنيهم من الأمر سوى كراسى حكمهم الناعمة وكيف يجتهدون فى توريثها  من بعدهم ، لم يعد يعنيهم سوى حماية تلك الكراسى ، حتى ولو كانت وسيلة الحماية هى وسيلة صهيونية ... ثم يدعون فُجرا وكذبا مفضوحاأن كل ذلك لمصلحة شعوبهم .. !! 
دعونا من كلام هؤلاء القادة وأجهزة إعلامهم  المسرطنة ، ودعونا من خباثة إعلام الغزو الفكرى الصهيونى الأمريكى ، فالعداء لإسرائيل ولكل من يتباهى بحمله الجنسية الإسرائيلية ليس عملية بلهاء ، لسبب بسيط هو أن الرغبة الحيوانية التى تحكم النظام الصهيونى فى امتلاك القوة والبطش لترسيخ عدوانيته وإرهابه قد سلبت معها كل مفهوم صحيح للحق أو مايطلقون عليه أحيانا إسم "السلام العادل " .. وأصبح حتى بسطاء الفكر والعقل منا لايرون أى تقدم على طريق نيل الحقوق مع تلك الحشرة الصهيونية دون توظيف للقوة أيا كانت صورتها .. ولن يكون تصحيح الخلل الحادث عندنا نتيجة سموم  تلك الحشرة وعدوانيتها وانتهاكاتها لكل القيم الإنسانية  ممكنا بإبداء "حسن الأدب" والترحيب بأى شخص يتباهى بحمله تلك الجنسية الصهيونية القذرة ..*

----------


## فايق

لا اوافق على مشاركة اى يهودى اسرائيلى فى المنتدى ولو لا قدر الله حصل فعلى الادارة ان تعدل من قوانين المنتدى للسماح لنا بسبهم .
ولكن عرب اسرائيل هم الصامدون فى الاراضى المحتلة وهم لا يصرحون بالجنسية الاسرائيلية الا فى المطارات الاجنبية أو عندما يطالبون ببعض حقوقهم من الدولة الصهيونية ويكونون للاسف مجبرين على التصريح بان جنسيتهم اسرائيلية .
أعانهم الله على ذلك 
ولكن عندما تسأهلم لا يقولون الا فلسطينى .

----------


## قلب مصر

> لا اقبل باليهود فى المنتدى 
> شكرا ليكى قلب مصر


أم حسين العزيزة اشكرك لمشاركتنا الموضوع
ونفتقد مواضيعك المميزة

----------


## قلب مصر

> *من بين المهمات الرئيسية لنظام التعليم في اسرائيل السعي الى زراعة بذور الخوف من  الآخرين في عقول النشء وترسيخ عناصر الكراهية والحقد في وجدانهم... وتنمية روح العداء للعرب وتشويه صورتهم لدى الجيل الإسرائيلي الحالي والأجيال التالية ، وأصبحت التربية العنصرية تسيطر على العقلية الإسرائيلية قادة وشعباً وثمة حرص على ترسيخها للأجيال المتعاقبة ، وهذا يبطل  الزعم الإسرائيلي برغبته في إقامة السلام العادل الشامل في المنطقة. . وإن كان القادة العرب قد قبلوا بمبدأ التسوية والسلام فى إدارة الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى ، وتحولت سلوكياتهم إلى السكون التام وإيقاف أى صورة من صور مقاومة الإرهاب الصهيونى ، بل وأحيانا شجب أى مقاومة لهذا الإرهاب الوحشى ، فذلك لأن طموحاتهم الشخصية لم تعد تعبر إطلاقا عن طموحات شعوبهم المقهورة ، ولم يعد يعنيهم من الأمر سوى كراسى حكمهم الناعمة وكيف يجتهدون فى توريثها  من بعدهم ، لم يعد يعنيهم سوى حماية تلك الكراسى ، حتى ولو كانت وسيلة الحماية هى وسيلة صهيونية ... ثم يدعون فُجرا وكذبا مفضوحاأن كل ذلك لمصلحة شعوبهم .. !! 
> دعونا من كلام هؤلاء القادة وأجهزة إعلامهم  المسرطنة ، ودعونا من خباثة إعلام الغزو الفكرى الصهيونى الأمريكى ، فالعداء لإسرائيل ولكل من يتباهى بحمله الجنسية الإسرائيلية ليس عملية بلهاء ، لسبب بسيط هو أن الرغبة الحيوانية التى تحكم النظام الصهيونى فى امتلاك القوة والبطش لترسيخ عدوانيته وإرهابه قد سلبت معها كل مفهوم صحيح للحق أو مايطلقون عليه أحيانا إسم "السلام العادل " .. وأصبح حتى بسطاء الفكر والعقل منا لايرون أى تقدم على طريق نيل الحقوق مع تلك الحشرة الصهيونية دون توظيف للقوة أيا كانت صورتها .. ولن يكون تصحيح الخلل الحادث عندنا نتيجة سموم  تلك الحشرة وعدوانيتها وانتهاكاتها لكل القيم الإنسانية  ممكنا بإبداء "حسن الأدب" والترحيب بأى شخص يتباهى بحمله تلك الجنسية الصهيونية القذرة ..*


استاذنا الكبير عاطف هلال
استمتع كثيرا بمشاركات حضرتك الرائعة فى الموضوع 
وارى من بين سطورها الكثير مما يستحق ان يكون موضوعا بحد ذاته قابلا للنقاش

----------


## قلب مصر

> لا اوافق على مشاركة اى يهودى اسرائيلى فى المنتدى ولو لا قدر الله حصل فعلى الادارة ان تعدل من قوانين المنتدى للسماح لنا بسبهم .
> ولكن عرب اسرائيل هم الصامدون فى الاراضى المحتلة وهم لا يصرحون بالجنسية الاسرائيلية الا فى المطارات الاجنبية أو عندما يطالبون ببعض حقوقهم من الدولة الصهيونية ويكونون للاسف مجبرين على التصريح بان جنسيتهم اسرائيلية .
> أعانهم الله على ذلك 
> ولكن عندما تسأهلم لا يقولون الا فلسطينى .


شكرا لمشاركتنا الموضوع والاستقتاء

----------


## SinBadAlive

مساء الخير
رغم سبق كتابتى لرأيى فى نفس هذا الموضوع، وهو رفضى لمشاركة المتعصبين الإسرائيليين، إلا إننى لى إضافة وتغيير فى الرأى:
رأيى أن ما يحدث فى مصر الآن أخطر من أى تهديد بالرأى أو من أى حرب إعلانية وعدائية من المتعصبين الصهاينة،
أعتقد إن مصر تتآكل من الداخل بيد أبنائها، وأعتبر نفسى قارىء جيد للتاريخ، ومنه أستشعر إنهيارا وشيكا سيحدث، مالم تحدث معجزة وتتماسك القيادة بالشعب لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه من سفينة تغوص كل طلعة شمس فى إتجاه الأعماق.
أعتقد أن الخطر الداخلى يفوق كثيرا ما يمكن أن ينجزه المتحفزين من الخارج على كافة مصادرهم وأسبابهم، وربما لو سمحنا للآخرين من خارج الحدود أن ينشروا ما يعرفونه عن بلادنا ولانعرفه و حتى لو أغضبنا محتواه لكان أفضل من الغيبوبة العقلية التى نعيش فيها بينما نساق الى حافة الهاوية.

----------


## عبد الرزاق

الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى الكرام :

       لآريب أن قبول الإسرائيليين في المنتدى جريمة كبرى بحقه ، لأننا ما دمنا نرفض وجودهم على أرضنا ونكافح ضد التطبيع معهم ، فمن باب أولى ألا نسمح لهم بموطئ قدم في هذا المنتدى العربي الأصيل  ؛ وبالنسبة لفلسطينيي عرب 1948 ، فلا مانع من احتضان من لا يجاهر بهويته الاسرائيلية ولا يتفاخر بحمله جنسية العدو ؛ لأنه على الأقل يعبر ضمناً عن رفضه لها باعتباره مجبراً على حملها وفي الحديث الشريف « ان الله وضع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه » ، وهؤلاء اكرهوا على حمل الجنسية الاسرائيلية التي هي وسيلتهم للبقاء في ديارهم المحاصرين فيها من قبل أعدائهم ، وفي جميع الأحوال ينبغي على إدارة المنتدى أن تكون حذرة فيما يخوضون فيه من مواضيع فقد يكون السم بالدسم والعياذ بالله .

----------


## آيزيس

نعم أقبل بوجود إسرائلي في المنتدى ...

أولا يجب أن نفرق بين الإسرائلي و اليهودي و الصهيوني ...

الإسرائلي قد يكون من عرب 48 أو يهودي لكن غير صهيوني ... هناك الكثيرين من اليهود ممن يريدون الحياة في سلام و خدعوا بوهم أرض الميعاد ..

و لا أرى فيمن يكتب جنسيته اسرائلي ان في ذلك استفزاز طالما أنه فعلا كذلك و لا يكذب من اجل لفت الانتباه .. 

من يريد الدخول فليدخل و هو غير مرحب به ... لكن فليدخل و ليرى رأينا فيهم و يقول لنا رأيه لو أراد ...

ليس عندنا ما نداريه أو نخشاه .. 
كما يحضرني قصة الاسرائلي الشهيرة التي ظل يتكلم و يناقش عربي مسلم حتى أسلم هو و زوجته و أولاده و انتقلوا للضفة يجاهدون ضد الصهاينة.

----------


## آيزيس

> الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى الكرام :
> 
> لآريب أن قبول الإسرائيليين في المنتدى جريمة كبرى بحقه ، لأننا ما دمنا نرفض وجودهم على أرضنا ونكافح ضد التطبيع معهم ، فمن باب أولى ألا نسمح لهم بموطئ قدم في هذا المنتدى العربي الأصيل ؛ وبالنسبة لفلسطينيي عرب 1948 ، فلا مانع من احتضان من لا يجاهر بهويته الاسرائيلية ولا يتفاخر بحمله جنسية العدو ؛ لأنه على الأقل يعبر ضمناً عن رفضه لها باعتباره مجبراً على حملها وفي الحديث الشريف « ان الله وضع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه » ، وهؤلاء اكرهوا على حمل الجنسية الاسرائيلية التي هي وسيلتهم للبقاء في ديارهم المحاصرين فيها من قبل أعدائهم ، وفي جميع الأحوال ينبغي على إدارة المنتدى أن تكون حذرة فيما يخوضون فيه من مواضيع فقد يكون السم بالدسم والعياذ بالله .


نحن نرفض وجود الصهاينة كمحتلين على أرضنا ... لكن اليهود يزورون مصر بإنتظام بعد سياسة التطبيع الغبية .. ألم تسمع عن مولد أبو حصيرة ؟

أما عن عرب 48 المجبرين على حمل هذه الجنسية فإسمحلي أن أقول لك بعد بحث قمت به شخصيا و ناس تكلمت معهم شخصيا أنهم " سعداء " بتلك الجنسية .. فمسموح لهم دخول كل أوربا و أمريكا بدون تأشيرة أو عراقيل ... مستوى الحياة و الخدمات هناك تفوق المقدمة في أي دولة عربية ... 
يأسفني أن أقول أن الكثير من هؤلاء باعوا القضية و تأقلموا مع الواقع الحالي بل و سعدوا به ..

----------


## فايق

اختى ايزيس 
معلش الناس دول بالذات اعذريهم لانهم فى النهاية بشر وهم فعلا سعيدون بالجنسية لانهم يتعاملون فى الخاج باحترام 
والعيب ليس فيهم ولكن نحن السبب فى ان قللنا من هيبتنا فى الخارج وهذا لاسباب يعلمها الجميع 
هيا ندعو الله لنرجع كما كنا 
خير أمة أخرجت للناس

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ الأخت الكريمة ايزيس          المحترمة 

    إذا كان ما قلت عن عرب 1948 الموجودين في فلسطين ؛ من أنهم سعداء حقاً بجنسيتهم الإسرائيلية وقد تأقلموا مع واقعهم ونسوا القضية الفلسطينية برمتها ـ ولا أعتقد أن هذا الوصف ينطبق عليهم جميعاً ـ فينبغي عدم السماح لهؤلاء بالانتساب للمنتدى ؛ لأن وجودهم فيه يزيد من الحزن والأسى في قلوب جميع أعضائه الوطنيين الشرفاء لما وصل إليه حالنا مع أعدائنا ، وينبغي بالتالي أن نطبق عليهم المبدأ القائل « صديق عدوي ، عدوي »  فلا تسمح إدارة المنتدى بقبولهم فيه .

----------


## قلب مصر

مع احترامى لجميع الأطراف ولجميع الأفكار
انا لا يشرفنى انا وكثيرين كثيرين كثيرين غيرى
ان يفخر أحد بجنسية محتله على حساب جنسية وطنه المحتل
لا لسبب إلا  أن هذه الجنسية الجديدة تسهل له التعامل فى الحياة المزيفة بكل صورها
ولا اقبله معي فى اي تعامل سواء بالكلمة أو بالرأي
وبالتالى فأنا طالما لا أقبل تواجد من يتباهون بجنسيتهم المزيفة فأنا لا أقبل أيضا من يحملونها أبا عن جد أي إسرائيليين بمختلف جنسياتهم لأن الغرض من تواجدهم معنا معروف ومفهوم 
أما عرب 48 فلا مجال للحديث عنهم هنا إلا لو زجوا هم بأنفسهم فى هذا الحديث واعتبروا أنه يمسهم بشيئ

----------


## m_h_sh

اولا لايوجد مصرى يحب بلده يقبل بهذا لان اسرائيل دولة مارقة منتهكة للاراضى 
الفلسطينية وللدم الفلسطينى وللقوانين الدولية ولا تلتزم باى شئ وكل ما تفعله هو
الالتفاف حول القرارات والمعاهدات والمواثيق وتفويت الفرصة على اقامة الدولة الفلسطينية بدليل المضى باقامة المستوطنات واين خريطة الطريق وما تتضمنه من اقامةالدولة الفلسطينية فكل ماتريده اسرائيل هو امنها وتهويد القدس الشريف 
لذلك فلا ارضى بوجودهم فى المنتدى وكفانا مايحدث من اسرائيل والاسرائيلين
من انتهاكات واعتداءات واغتيالات تطول كل شئ الاطفال والشيوخ والنساء حتى الاخضر
واليابس

----------


## (كيوبيد**الحب)

[frame="4 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
------------------------
أختي الغاليه قلب مصر لكي أحترامي في هذا الموضوع

أولأ العالم العربي كله لا يرغب أسرائيل

نحن لا نحبها حتي بمجرد هذا الأسم

وربنا يجنبنا هؤلاء الأوغاد

مشكور أختاه

(سمسم)[/frame]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم اخوتى الأعزاء :
> 
> أود ان اطرح عليكم سؤال فى شكل استفتاءهل تقبلوا بوجود أعضاء اسرائيليين فى المنتدى ؟
> أى ذوى جنسية اسرائيلية معلنة
> بعض الناس سوف يسألون (اليس من الممكن ألا يقولوا)
> (ماهو ممكن وأكيد فى اسرائيليين بيتصفحوا الموقع ومن الممكن أن ينضموا للأعضاء ولا يذكروا هويتهم الحقيقة)
> 
> دا شئ كويس جدا اللى ما يقولش انه اسرائيلى ويدخل بينا 
> 
> ...


 
*وأختاه قلب مصر أم يوسف*
*الإستفتاء الحالى بدأ فى مارس 2006 و ما زال مفتوحا حتى الآن على عكس آخر إستفتاء تم فى المحروسة مصر لمدة سويعات قالوا عنها كذبا إستفتاء فى يوم واحد!...*
*ألم يحين الأوان أن تعلن نتائج الإستفتاء موضوعنا و هى واضحة جدا 75.15% معارضين و 21.89% موافقين...!!!!*
*إذا النتيجة النهائية غير مسموح بوجود أعضاء اسرائيليين فى المنتدى و*
*أى ذوى جنسية اسرائيلية معلنة...و بس خلاص ...*
*و رأينا هو رأى إستشارى غير ملزم لأى طرف!*

----------


## الغريب41عام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا اقبل لسبب اننا لسنا فى مستوا زكائهم وخبثهم وحقدهم
نحن شعب عواطف وممكن ننخدع بسهوله=ما اسهل ان تخدع عربى=
اة يا شعب عواطف

----------


## النورس الاسمر

[grade="FF1493 FF1493 FF1493 FF1493"]السلام عليكم

مع احترامي لكل المشاركات
انا أقبل بوجود اسرائيلي في المنتدى
ليه لا؟ وجوده يعني انه احتل المنتدى؟
طيب ماهو السياح الاسرائيليين مليين البلد نعمل ايه؟ كل واحد يركب حزام ناسف 
ويولع فيهم احتجاج على وجودهم
وحصل فعلا
في طابا وشرم اتغير شيء؟
لسه ماليين المزارات السياحيه انا من رأيي لو فعلا هنا اسرائيلي
يحاورنا ونتعامل معاه على الأأل نشوف دماغهم عامله ازاي
وناخد حذرنا ونحكم عقلنا
يارب اتفهم في الجمله اللي جايه صح
احنا بينين ارهابيين عشان بنتعامل بقوه وبانفعال وياريته مترتب وعن وحده وذكاء
وهما الملايكه المقهورين وده ذكاء منهم مع ان الوضع عكس تماما
وشكرا[/grade]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و ماله يا خويا موضوع مات و شبع موت ...*
*صحى الموضوع تانى و ليه لأ ميصحى الموضوع حيحصل إيه يعنى...*
*الثعلب فات فات  و فى ديله سبع لفات...*
*و على المعترض اللجوء للقضاء المصرى البطئ بطء السلحفاة أكيد حياخد حقه فى الدنيا التانية بإذن الله...*
*بيحبنى لأ مابيحبنيشى...*
*بيحبنى لأ مابيحبنيشى...*
*بيحبنى لأ مابيحبنيشى...*
*يخشوا لأ مايخشوش...* 
*يخشوا لأ مايخشوش...*
*يخشوا لأ مايخشوش...*
*يخشوا لأ مايخشوش...*
***بيحبنى لأ مابيحبنيشى...*

----------


## KANE2008

وحتى لو دخلوا احنا بادينا كاعضاء اننا نوقفهم ؟
مافى هنا ناس اقذر من اليهود 
وبيتعاملوا مع الاعضاء وبينشروا مواضيع والحياه زى الفل 
فى روافض وفى علمانيين وفى ملاحده وزنادقه وغلاه صوفيه وليبراليين
دا غير صيادين البنات وكان البنات سمك والمنتدى هوا البحيره   :: 
ودول على كل شكل ولون ولو حتى منتدانا يهودى مش مصرى ممكن يسمى نفسه كوهين  :: 
وعلى استعداد تام اقول علي كل منهم  بالاسم ان شئتم  :: 
لكن حتى لو قولنا هايتغير شىء ؟
ما اظنش 
 اقفلوا الموضوع او نفضوا لانه مالوش لازمه
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين  :f:   :f:

----------


## amshendy

اعتقد ان الخطر الاكبر فيمن يدخل دون ان يذكر انه اسرائيلى

----------


## وجدى محمود

لاء طبعا 
مستحيل أى *مصرى* بيحب دينه ووطنه العربى أجمع يقبل كده 
سواء علنا أو فى الخباء 
وأنا ضد السيد الفاضل اللى بيقول من مبداءإعرف عدوك 
لاننا عارفين عدونا كويس جدا جدا 
وعارفين الاعيبه الخبيثه 
الأخت الفاضله  
أنتى إتخذت لنفسك إسم 
*قلب مصر* 
فهل ياترى *قلب مصر* يقبل وجود تدنيس باللفظ المحترم 
داخل المنتدى 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
أعتقد أن إجابتك قيلت 


*دا شئ كويس جدا اللى ما يقولش انه اسرائيلى ويدخل بينا* 
*فهو من الأصل يخاف ان يقول لأنه سيعلم انه لن يكون مصدر ترحيب*
*فما بالكم بمن يباهى ويذكر ان جنسيته اسرائيلية علنا*
تقبلى مرورى

----------


## محمداحمد99

*اولا*اولا اللى بيقول اقبل بهم من مبداء اعرف عدوك فعدونا معروف للجميع              اما بالنسبة لمن تدعون انهم يحاولون الحفاظ على هويتهم العربيه ولغتهم فمعروف للجمع ان عدونا يتقن جيدا           لغتنا العربيه

----------

